# car related FFFFUUUU thread



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't know if we've had one of these yet, but I couldn't find one. Anyway, the rules are, you have to use the FFFFUUUU template to demonstrate your car related experiences, sentiments, whatever.
I'll start:


here's the template: http://ragethread.com/fs/templates/original.gif 
have fun


----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i stand corrected in my lack of faith for TCL posters....


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You need to post the template dude


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_You need to post the template dude


there's a link to it in the 1st post


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
there's a link to it in the 1st post

God Damnit.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*




























_Modified by Das Borgen at 8:43 PM 12-29-2009_


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_
FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU


fixed


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_
fixed

Heh.
I love that guy.


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_









Love this. Urge to kill rising just thinking about it.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*

This thread delivers.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Here's one for you Borgen:


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^ lol


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_Here's one for you Borgen:


i first looked and was like "where's the car content"? then I FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUed
but then I read your caption on top and laughed really hard








thanks










_Modified by Das Borgen at 9:13 PM 12-29-2009_


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*

lol used to happen to me all the time.


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*

In for future lawls. Great thread so far.


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

i enjoy this.


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: (amerikanzero)*

scribed


----------



## anarchyx34 (Apr 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*

This is hilarious.


----------



## turkey_club (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*

Exaggerated for Impact b/c I would never wait 6 miles before just being illegal and pasing on the right










_Modified by turkey_club at 11:08 PM 12-29-2009_


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rich!)*

In for later!


----------



## noob5000000 (Oct 20, 2009)

o hai thar


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (noob5,000,000)*


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

in for more


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

MOARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (saranynsandiego)*


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Freshly made by yours truely.


----------



## TORSEN TRACTION (Mar 27, 2002)

*FV-QR*

who made the screaming guy? i dont remember


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Some of you guys are very talented Painters!


----------



## turkey_club (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Chutzler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chutzler* »_Some of you guys are very talented Painters!

Im gonna assume U mean me....so thanks!!!


----------



## mnq (Mar 25, 2007)

Best thread in a long time! Defently in for later


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (mnq)*









Happens too often.


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (DzlDub)*

LOL @ stick figure's bagel on a plate.


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TORSEN TRACTION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TORSEN TRACTION* »_Freshly made by yours truely.









Welcome to Miami!


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

this thread is amazing


----------



## JMTombstone (Jan 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu is the worst joke on the internet. Its just so damn stupid.


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## phingding (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TORSEN TRACTION)*


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (phingding)*

Whoa did that actually happen?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TORSEN TRACTION)*

ohhhh i got something for this you will all relate to


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DubNMiatafan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubNMiatafan* »_Whoa did that actually happen?

its probably cause its 3:45 in the morning..but this made me LOL


----------



## looking4vr (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This thread has me laughing out loud at work.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

_Quote »_ffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu is the worst joke on the internet. Its just so damn stupid.


So stupid you felt the need to click on the thread and make a comment about how stupid it was?








Keep them coming!


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

top


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*

In for more lolz
Keep em coming


----------



## trb02jtta (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pedrosan)*

here's mine


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (trb02jtta)*


----------



## LuckyCharms (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JMTombstone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JMTombstone* »_ffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu is the worst joke on the internet. Its just so damn stupid.

fffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)




----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)

LOL, in for the lols


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (SebTheDJ)*


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)

Template
http://fffuuucomics.com/template.jpg


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Good morning laughs here. In for more.


----------



## motronicmalfunction (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JMTombstone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JMTombstone* »_ffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu is the worst joke on the internet. Its just so damn stupid.

It's not a joke you putz...it's what everyone does, either in their head or out loud, when stuff like this happens to them. 
This was made by someone else, I just put it in the template.


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (Sortafast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sortafast* »_









This is the most annoying thing that happens to me while driving.
Solution; let them wait untill you've passed the truck, after that go to the right as slow as possible (Assuming that you were driving the posted speed limit). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

_Modified by bubuski at 10:13 AM 12-30-2009_


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bubuski* »_image



Hahaha. this is awesome. this thread rocks.


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (BartVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BartVW* »_
This is the most annoying thing that happens to me while driving.
Solution; let them wait untill you've passed the truck, after that go to the right as slow as possible (Assuming that you were driving the posted speed limit). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

How do you know you're not just being an obtrusive dick to someone who has to get somewhere in a hurry? I mean, your moving over slowly isn't really necessary or warranted as a preemptive thing, is it?


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (crannky)*


----------



## Spinnaker (Jul 12, 2007)

Haha good laughs in here.


----------



## dmonday (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (dmonday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SebTheDJ* »_http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn9/Seb_G/LOLOLforza3.jpg?t=1262180159

Reminds me of this
















Here's mine


----------



## alex_bgnet (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (Southern Jetta)*


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Just made one.... I normally use PS but this was short notice at work


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbo_Joe)*

This is good stuff.lol


----------



## medicracer (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (67Customs)*

Mine.


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (crannky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crannky* »_
How do you know you're not just being an obtrusive dick to someone who has to get somewhere in a hurry? I mean, your moving over slowly isn't really necessary or warranted as a preemptive thing, is it?









In a hurry? Leave earlier and don't annoy me by tailgating! If you do, you can expect a bit of asshattery in return.


----------



## dmonday (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## woofster (Dec 16, 2002)

OMG this is awesome car-related FUUUUUUUUU stuff!
If I wasn't at work, I'd MS Paint a few myself.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (medicracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *medicracer* »_Mine.









LOL...I feel your pain here. I managed to put a faint, but long, scratch in the piano black dash trim on my 3 the first damn time I cleaned the interior, like a week after I bought it


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*

lawls


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*

Overall, way better quality than I was expecting! I'm getting the giggles...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (medicracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *medicracer* »_Mine.









How old was she?
Did you still give her the milkshake after her tantrum?


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (Southern Jetta)*


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TORSEN TRACTION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TORSEN TRACTION* »_who made the screaming guy? i dont remember

It was a 4chan thing.


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VMPhil)*


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## EightyNineGLH (Sep 8, 2006)

Heres one I made...


----------



## dmonday (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (dmonday)*

I just cut up bits from another thread.


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (helement2003)*


----------



## helement2003 (Aug 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha awesome thread guys


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

haha these are good


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *motronicmalfunction* »_
It's not a joke you putz...it's what everyone does, either in their head or out loud, when stuff like this happens to them. 
This was made by someone else, I just put it in the template.










LOL moneyshift


----------



## Fisticuff (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (Notch__Johnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notch__Johnson* »_
Reminds me of this



















Absolutely lost it at work.


----------



## phingding (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (Fisticuff)*


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## medicracer (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eggman95)*

Another one from me and my stepdaughter... Freak accident. Ended well... She didn't die at least:


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (Notch__Johnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notch__Johnson* »_
Reminds me of this


















HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (Ryukein)*

The Avril Lavigne one had me rollin'....


----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Who's the guy at the end supposed to be?


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chutzler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chutzler* »_Who's the guy at the end supposed to be?

Our inner rage.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (jeff1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_
Our inner rage.

Think pedophile...then look at it again.


----------



## medicracer (Sep 25, 2005)

"girlfriend" is the funniest one yet... Not quite an "FFFUUUUUUU" pic but still. Expertly done.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Chutzler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chutzler* »_Who's the guy at the end supposed to be?

when it comes to things found on 4Chan you learn not to ask


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: (Southern Jetta)*

in


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

My wife thought of this one.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this really happened to us last week:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## elementpb (Feb 23, 2008)

HAHA Breal - that one reminded me of the bar last night. Guy next to me bought some drinks for a girl I know to be a stripper (and a very skanky one) and I overheard her ask him if he wanted to go outside for $40.


----------



## brickfrenzy (Dec 5, 2003)

*FV-QR*

This thread earns a hearty thumbs up.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (brickfrenzy)*

What? No bagged milk yet?


















_Modified by Southern Jetta at 12:36 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Southern Jetta)*


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gintaras)*






























Awesome.


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southern Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southern Jetta* »_What? No bagged milk yet?
 
















_Modified by Southern Jetta at 12:36 PM 12-30-2009_

Dissin' the bagged milk, eh? Don't knock it until you try it.








The bags are tested to survive up to a 75 mph crash.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (marknuck311)*

Silly milk shoulda been in plastic jugs!


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southern Jetta* »_What? No bagged milk yet?




















i loled but somebody posted this on page 1


















_Modified by Das Borgen at 4:02 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Hoodsie Cup (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_

i loled but somebody posted this on page 1

Ohh yeah that ones mine. Lulz aplenty.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote »_Dissin' the bagged milk, eh? Don't knock it until you try it.

The next step is obviously...
BAGELED MILK!












_Modified by AutoEuphoria at 4:38 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AutoEuphoria)*


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
















She's hot!


----------



## curvedinfinity (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_


photoshop: FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
WE WANT NO ANTIALIASING HERE!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I've always wondered how you're supposed to pronounce "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-."


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Art Vandelay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Art Vandelay* »_I've always wondered how you're supposed to pronounce "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-."

The first batch of Fs are through a trembling lip.
Feel the rage.


----------



## VeeDubDude (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*


----------



## ArmenB (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (strictlyA2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *strictlyA2* »_


My fav so far...good stuff.


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (Ryukein)*


----------



## daytonaboogie (Jul 22, 2007)




----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (VeeDubDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDude* »_









ROFL i completely lost it on that one


----------



## ThisSpaceForRent (May 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

krispy kreme is awesome
too bad the nearest one is 250kms away


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ThisSpaceForRent)*

The Avril Lavigne/pedophile one is priceless! I couldn't stop laughing!








This is a great thread. Let's keep it up!


----------



## fisharado (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*

in for potential epic thread. i shall make one shortly


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (scoTT la rock)*

and here we go, i don't have photoshop but i can make a collage in "grab" on a mac haha


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*

hhahhhhahhaahahhahah


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Southern Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southern Jetta* »_










lol proxy
proxy lol


----------



## Afgandelight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (PhReE)*


----------



## AZTDiVR6 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (medicracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *medicracer* »_Mine.










"2007 Mazda MX-5 (NO ****)"









gotta be the funniest thing on this thread.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Notch__Johnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notch__Johnson* »_Silly milk shoulda been in plastic jugs!





























_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 6:15 AM 12-31-2009_


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*

hahahahhahahhahahha I absolutely LOVE this thread! moar please.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (0dd_j0b)*


----------



## woofster (Dec 16, 2002)

^ Nice one!


----------



## woofster (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (A Gruesome Time)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A Gruesome Time* »_









LMAO, just for you guys in the Car Lounge, I think this one merits re-quoting.


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (woofster)*

wut happend to the one with the guy making the face at the cop then the cop arrests him for making the face, then the guy goes o this one? and they both have that funny face? it was here last night but got deleted?


----------



## JohnnieWalker85 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (turkey_club)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turkey_club* »_Exaggerated for Impact b/c I would never wait 6 miles before just being illegal and pasing on the right









_Modified by turkey_club at 11:08 PM 12-29-2009_

My girlfriend can't understand why this makes me insane.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

*Bagged Milk Ep#2*

And now for another episode of:








"Is it better to have loved and lost...or never to have know bagged milk at all?"


















_Modified by Southern Jetta at 10:02 AM 12-31-2009_


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Bagged Milk Ep#2 (Southern Jetta)*


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_wut happend to the one with the guy making the face at the cop then the cop arrests him for making the face, then the guy goes o this one? and they both have that funny face? it was here last night but got deleted?

This one?








Or this one?


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (djsheijkdfj)*


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

<br />see more Lolcats and funny pictures


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (djsheijkdfj)*



djsheijkdfj said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southern Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southern Jetta* »_
Think pedophile...then look at it again.

I find this tactic useful in most TCL posts. 
This thread is a goddamn instant classic.


----------



## Mooosman (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (Notch__Johnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notch__Johnson* »_












I literally LOL'd. Great stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## medicracer (Sep 25, 2005)

This is the best thread of '09.


----------



## MKVDSG (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: (medicracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *medicracer* »_This is the best thread of '09.

Absolutely agree.


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

2009 is going out with a bang in TCL. Well done gents. I'm used to finalgear where posting FFFFUUUU is a bannable offense.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mk3er)*

Hysterical thread.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (medicracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *medicracer* »_This is the best thread of '09.

I don't know, there were some damn good P-chops in the FJ thread.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Priceless


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

this thread is so full of win. keep it going guys


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Analog version as I am graphics-challenged:
-Let's see what's happening on TCL
-Hey an interesting/funny thread...I'll click "watch" so I can find it later
Later
-Wow look at all the pages of posts, this should be interesting/funny
*Click*
-In, IN, scribed, subscribed, in for later, IN!, in, watching...for half the posts
-FFFFUUUU!


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Jman5000)*


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VrstewartW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VrstewartW* »_


----------



## CWDave (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (karl_1052)*


_Quote, originally posted by *karl_1052* »_











I had to force my brain to comprehend that one. It's like an enigma wrapped in a mystery, wrapped in a tightly knit package of brainhurtnao.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_











AAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW SNAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!
LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southern Jetta* »_And now for another episode of:








awesome
"Is it better to have loved and lost...or never to have know bagged milk at all?"
















I want that euro plate


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CWDave* »_

I had to force my brain to comprehend that one. It's like an enigma wrapped in a mystery, wrapped in a tightly knit package of brainhurtnao.



sig-worthy, you're on the right track boyo


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (XClayX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XClayX* »_









wait, is your ass bleeding at the end?


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Subwoofers)*

Maybe he's pissin' blood.


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (XClayX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XClayX* »_









why is it darker outside at 125 (2nd pic top right) than it is at (130 last pic bottom right)?


----------



## mk4living (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
why is it darker outside at 125 (2nd pic top right) than it is at (130 last pic bottom right)?

Next morning, to afternoon. He was on the FFFFFUUUU thread over a day.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_lol used to happen to me all the time. 









What's wrong with Paypal?


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_What's wrong with Paypal?

His money order was ready (cell 2)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Lwize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lwize* »_
His money order was ready (cell 2)

So he paid for a money order without checking to see if a money order was even allowed as payment for this item?
Sounds more like he FFFF'd himself.


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*

nah i used to watch **** for days and days on ebay, with out realizing that some methods of payment arent accepted, then i would run out handle some errands, on pay day, and remember to get the postal money order for something i wanted to buy, then come home and finally scroll down and see paypal only. i didnt have a debit card at the time. (i was like 16) and i used beetle headrests as an example of something that would get me so excited i wouldnt even care to see more info. so yea i did FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU my self over once or twice


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

Posting from my lame T-mobile phone so can't format it, but this is what just happened to my New Years plans:









+








-->








+


















_Modified by Troike at 8:23 PM 12-31-2009_


----------



## killinmesmalls (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (scoTT la rock)*


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (A Gruesome Time)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A Gruesome Time* »_









rofl, "lower it"
to much win in this thread


----------



## schwank (May 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JoggerNot)*

My contribution. I suck at MS Paint on a laptop with a touchpad!


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^lol that one is good


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chutzler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chutzler* »_Who's the guy at the end supposed to be?

He looks like a guy from a Monty Python cartoon
(not this guy)








Car content


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (schwank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schwank* »_My contribution. I suck at MS Paint on a laptop with a touchpad!

















Ok, I'll bite. Why is it wrong to wash a diesel? 








And TDI's break? I thought they lasted forever...


----------



## ThisSpaceForRent (May 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you don't see the 87 octane being pumped into it?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ThisSpaceForRent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThisSpaceForRent* »_you don't see the 87 octane being pumped into it?

Oh, damn. (smacks forehead)


----------



## ThisSpaceForRent (May 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Oh, damn. (smacks forehead)

it's alright, it's new years, I'll forgive you just this ONE time


----------



## TheHoodOrnament (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ThisSpaceForRent)*

Checks thread to not repost...


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_









What's the story with this one?


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Driving with my friend at night. Lifted truck in oncoming lane. Friend thought he had his brights on, so he decided to flash him his highbeams to get him to turn them off. Turns out the other guy didn't have his highbeams on, so he turned his on in retaliation, blinding everyone in the car. Happened to me a couple of times, too...reason I don't flash anyone anymore, even if their headlights are searing into my head.


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (AutoEuphoria)*

keep this alive, i like where this is goin.








not car related but who cares its got jebus in it.









_Modified by Massive Appeal at 9:25 AM 1-1-2010_


_Modified by Massive Appeal at 9:31 AM 1-1-2010_


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*

^ This and the Supra one are pure gold!


----------



## TheHoodOrnament (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*FV-QR*

keep it simple


----------



## John Lee Pettimore (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rich!)*

someone's not havin a time


----------



## trb02jtta (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (Jordan 191)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jordan 191* »_









LOL this happens to me all the time with tons of different cars!


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_What's the story with this one?

Flashing your lights at someone who you think has their high beams on, when in fact their low beams are just too high and/or too bright. Then they flash you back, blinding you further and making you feel like a fool. 
It's never happened to me...


----------



## schwank (May 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Ok, I'll bite. Why is it wrong to wash a diesel? 


The wash part is my own personal addition. Not part of the TCL saga, and not diesel related. Just a personal pet peeve.
My old Audi Avant was black, and though it was over 7 years old had very nice paint. Before I started going to the indy, when I took it to the dealer I would always ask them to not wash it as they used some pretty nasty stuff that would leave tons of spider web scratches in the paint. 
And EVERY SINGLE TIME they ignored what was written on the service order and washed it anyway







They didn't like the idea of paying for a detail afterward either.


_Modified by schwank at 8:10 AM 1-1-2010_


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Lwize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lwize* »_
Flashing your lights at someone who you think has their high beams on, when in fact their low beams are just too high and/or too bright. Then they flash you back, blinding you further and making you feel like a fool. 
It's never happened to me...

Ah, thanks, for some reason that just didn't click in my head lol.

_Quote, originally posted by *okocim* »_









oh come on is it really that bad? What, do you want to blast off from the light like a bat outta hell or something?


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

This is how last night went for me... Neither myself or my girlfriend remembers how we got home. Too early to find out. Only clue I have is that I updated my facebook at 4:50am this morning to "WAAAYSTED."


_Modified by A Gruesome Time at 8:53 AM 1-1-2010_


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheHoodOrnament)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheHoodOrnament* »_









the face reminds me of this


----------



## tre393vo (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (John Lee Pettimore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Lee Pettimore* »_someone's not havin a time

Donny Dumphy?


----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*

SOUNDS LIKE YOU HAD A GRU- forget it


----------



## BRZ (Mar 7, 2005)

*Re: (Chutzler)*


----------



## DCIdevil (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (NitroNSX)*


----------



## HerrGolf (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (trb02jtta)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4674889 
FFFFFFF UUUUUUU


----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (NitroNSX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NitroNSX* »_


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_ and i used beetle headrests as an example of something that would get me so excited 

sigged. Thanks.


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TORSEN TRACTION)*


----------



## chocolatecamil (Dec 8, 2005)

im sure everyone has been in this situation!!!!


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

There's a tab on your mirror for that ^
...too bad there's nothing you can do about the side mirrors...now that's what I FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- about.


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DubNMiatafan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubNMiatafan* »_There's a tab on your mirror for that ^
...too bad there's nothing you can do about the side mirrors...now that's what I FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- about.

next time you're at a light in that situation aim your side mirror and reflect the head lights back into the offenders eyes.


----------



## DCIdevil (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DubNMiatafan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubNMiatafan* »_There's a tab on your mirror for that ^
...too bad there's nothing you can do about the side mirrors...now that's what I FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- about.

QFT lol


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (kkelter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkelter* »_
next time you're at a light in that situation aim your side mirror and reflect the head lights back into the offenders eyes.
Dude I love you for giving me that idea.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DubNMiatafan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubNMiatafan* »_Dude I love you for giving me that idea.

that's what I do.


----------



## chocolatecamil (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
that's what I do.

haha, as much as id like to, i dont want to risk getting shot at or becoming a victim of road rage!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (chocolatecamil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocolatecamil* »_
haha, as much as id like to, i dont want to risk getting shot at or becoming a victim of road rage!

don't be a sissy, it's not like you are flipping the guy off or shouting at him.


----------



## peachypotpies (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
don't be a sissy, it's not like you are flipping the guy off or shouting at him.

Yeah, but its called Los Angeles County. The chances of you running in to someone trying to "keep it real" are exorbitant.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## itskmill06 (Dec 23, 2005)

*FV-QR*

good stuff here haha


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (peachypotpies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_
sigged. Thanks.









hey thats not fair, u cant just put a quote of something some one said in ur sig like that. who would do such a thing? WHO I ASK WHO??!










_Quote, originally posted by *peachypotpies* »_ exorbitant. 

does not compute
(insert head explode GIF here)

_Modified by Massive Appeal at 3:20 AM 1-2-2010_


_Modified by Massive Appeal at 3:34 AM 1-2-2010_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (crannky)*

this is great. 
i sure did miss alot during my time off from TCL


----------



## AZTDiVR6 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DubNMiatafan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubNMiatafan* »_There's a tab on your mirror for that ^
...too bad there's nothing you can do about the side mirrors...now that's what I FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- about.

Thats the worst. Its especially bad when your in a lowered car.
Thats why I tinted my side mirrors. I have 5% it still reflects a good image, its just too dark. i need 35% or something.

_Quote, originally posted by *kkelter* »_
next time you're at a light in that situation aim your side mirror and reflect the head lights back into the offenders eyes.

Thats what i used to do







. or if your not stopped try throwing pennies(those bastards deserve it). never get behined them and turn on your highs, thats just childish.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

haha i have a good one... but i'll post later in the day tme when my brain is working


----------



## clutch_dust (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

Proper Pronunciation


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JoggerNot)*



















_Modified by GsR at 9:38 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

BUMP! keep 'em coming.


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BartVW)*

dead today
dead yesterday
even more dead today








happened to me last night


----------



## AVWD (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (AVWD)*


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ hahah good stuff


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*

^^
awesome


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cityjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_









wait im lost. maybe i needa repeat 11th grade. some one please explain


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
wait im lost. maybe i needa repeat 11th grade. some one please explain

It's referencing that 1957 Plymouth Belvedere that was supposed to be in a water tight time capsule in Tulsa, OK.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Haha the status bar


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

I like how the stick figure on the right is pointing out the gleaming car to his child.


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*

Actually happened to me the other day. Offending vehicle is an 04 Dodge Durango


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (SidVicious)*









This happens too much


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


----------



## turkey_club (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: (Jordan 191)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jordan 191* »_









Absolute gold


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

Sid I love the face of that guy.


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (cyclegrip)*


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (s-rocc)*

ROFL, how did I miss this thread?


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (SidVicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SidVicious* »_Actually happened to me the other day. Offending vehicle is an 04 Dodge Durango









I almost fell out of my seat on this one! I love the dude's face!


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (abernfitch82)*


----------



## Afgandelight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

That face just screams douchebag to me






















Should be wearing this


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmann* »_









love how the signs have little bushels on the bottom where they meet the grass. lol very art-see


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (Afgandelight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afgandelight* »_That face just screams douchebag to me























I think he's got a popped collar too!


----------



## Afgandelight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_
I think he's got a popped collar too!









i know i enhanced it a bit lol


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (Jordan 191)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jordan 191* »_









WIN!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (BartVW)*


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (deucestudios)*


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re:*

One that's been happening to me a lot lately...










_Modified by Viss1 at 12:45 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (cityjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_









LOL I feel the same way.


----------



## scranson (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bmann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmann* »_









Having to drive to work in Boulder every day gives me the exact same feeling and response...


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (cityjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_http://i49.tinypic.com/29og0pg.jpg

You're welcome!


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
love how the signs have little bushels on the bottom where they meet the grass. lol very art-see


good catch


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


----------



## Hotpockets (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Fahrgefuhl)*









It's all good though. The next week was awesome. Max, Chuck and Leo are cool people, too.


----------



## MaxN (Dec 13, 2007)

Striking resemblance


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hahaha


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (deucestudios)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deucestudios* »_


Fixed


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*











_Modified by mujjuman at 3:50 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## nm+ (Jan 6, 2006)

^^^^^^
This is even more annoying if you're at GMT +10 and it is like 2PM


----------



## Hot Shot (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (TORSEN TRACTION)*

I want my click back.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (nm+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nm+* »_^^^^^^
This is even more annoying if you're at GMT +10 and it is like 2PM

lol


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

watcht


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (unleashedd)*











_Modified by Iceman18T at 10:26 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## T-Boner (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: (Iceman18T)*


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_









_Modified by mujjuman at 3:50 AM 1-5-2010_

this is clever cuz theres actually a time lapse to it. i like. 5 internets awarded to u good sir.


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (nm+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nm+* »_^^^^^^
This is even more annoying if you're at GMT +10 and it is like 2PM

It happens to me just after 11am... Strangely enough, that is roundabout the time I am most productive at work.


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (jeff1234)*

^^^
Nice MGBGT in the parking spot.


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Jordan 191)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jordan 191* »_^^^
Nice MGBGT in the parking spot.









LOL, I was going for a MINI, but I guess an MG will do.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

_Modified by Snaak. at 10:07 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_Driving with my friend at night. Lifted truck in oncoming lane. Friend thought he had his brights on, so he decided to flash him his highbeams to get him to turn them off. Turns out the other guy didn't have his highbeams on, so he turned his on in retaliation, blinding everyone in the car. Happened to me a couple of times, too...reason I don't flash anyone anymore, even if their headlights are searing into my head.

I get flashed all of the time for my OEM HIDs, little do they know the second they flash me they're getting 100% of my Bi-Xenons in their cornea. I don't understand because my car is lowered a little without adjust my headlights being aimed back up to compensate for the new ride height so I know I'm not legitly blinding people. I just drive around now with my hand near the stalk waiting...


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (Iceman18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iceman18T* »_









LOL, that's happened to me so many times.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Son of a B...5er!* »_
LOL, that's happened to me so many times.

x2


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dook)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dook* »_
I get flashed all of the time for my OEM HIDs, little do they know the second they flash me they're getting 100% of my Bi-Xenons in their cornea. I don't understand because my car is lowered a little without adjust my headlights being aimed back up to compensate for the new ride height so I know I'm not legitly blinding people. I just drive around now with my hand near the stalk waiting...

yea, all of those people must be wrong, and stupid. there's no way you're blinding oncoming traffic on a nightly basis. they don't know ****.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_










That happened to me one time and instead of a car, it was a damned moped. I was pissed.


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (jeff1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_









Minis always do this to me.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (seymore15074)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seymore15074* »_
Minis always do this to me.

I purposely don't pull up all the way for this reason. Also, it's in the MINI field kit


----------



## dmonday (Jul 22, 2009)

Not car related but still......


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (dmonday)*

... like that convertable one.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_... like that convertable one. 

It's almost perfect haha.


----------



## Afgandelight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Hot Shot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hot Shot* »_I want my click back.

Request denied


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (peoples_car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peoples_car* »_
yea, all of those people must be wrong, and stupid. there's no way you're blinding oncoming traffic on a nightly basis. they don't know ****.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Factory installed HIDs on a damn near completely stock car (and they're aimed LOWER)... so yes, they don't know ****.


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_http://knowyourmeme.com/i/2777...67230 

yes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

HIDs tend to look like they're flashing if the cutoff line crosses the oncoming traffic's eye line. No need to blind them... just let them be, frustrated


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

I've been working on this one all day, in my "free" time







...


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VadGTI)*

^^ Hahahahahahaahahahahaha. Did that actually happen?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Ryukein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ryukein* »_^^ Hahahahahahaahahahahaha. Did that actually happen?

Everything down to Andy Yen yelling "Grandma's car" and the wearing of Adidas shell-toes.


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

Hahahhaa, I hope so


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*

my best attempt and FIRST TIME EVER using MS Paint:








obin


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (Obin Robinson)*

+1 for recognizable Boxster gauge cluster







.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (Obin Robinson)*

Bravo for driving 10 and 2


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_Bravo for driving 10 and 2 


that s cuz he's


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

LOLZ x100 
you win


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_LOLZ x100 
you win









much better


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*

lol mona lisa.
Here's one from my commute this afternoon. After watching everyone pass for a few km's in the fast lane, I thought I'd try it out.








Maybe tomorrow


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (G20t)*


----------



## Afgandelight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (GsR)*

^ hahahahahaha awesome


----------



## Afgandelight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^That makes me RAEG!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
this is clever cuz theres actually a time lapse to it. i like. 5 internets awarded to u good sir.

lol thanks


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

lmao those were good!!!!


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

Hahahah, I love this thread, and all the small details in the pics


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (PettR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PettR* »_Hahahah, I love this thread, and all the small details in the pics









Like this:


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

Hahaha


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (PettR)*

That is exactly why I always go into Taco Bell. They have the slowest drive thru ever.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_That is exactly why I always go into Taco Bell. They have the slowest drive thru ever.

i'm pretty fortunate, the one down the road from work is fast as hell.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (rpmk4)*


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (PettR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PettR* »_Hahahah, I love this thread, and all the small details in the pics









thats what makes this thread so awsome.... that and this face


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (jeff1234)*

I thought I'd condense Dollyman vs. Das Boot


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (jeff1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_









OMFG the face in the last one is too good


----------



## metalmash (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (peoples_car)*

in for later. keep them coming


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (metalmash)*









yeah yeah, I know, not car-related... but oh so funny...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Afgandelight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afgandelight* »_

You sat in line at taco bell for 45 minutes before ordering???
How high were you?


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (peoples_car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peoples_car* »_
OMFG the face in the last one is too good


http://img402.imageshack.us/im...2.jpg


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (jeff1234)*

^ holy sh!t that is creepy


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: (jeff1234)*

^^ is that a photoshop of jon gosselin?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (jeff1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_

http://img402.imageshack.us/im...2.jpg

bbbbbbbbbbbbaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (impact)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impact* »_








yeah yeah, I know, not car-related... but oh so funny...









I love it, that's brilliant.


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (O_loung1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O_loung1* »_^^ is that a photoshop of jon gosselin? 

No, that guy has hair.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (marknuck311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marknuck311* »_
I love it, that's brilliant.

LMAO i missed it before, bwahahahaha


----------



## Pueblorrado v4.0 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: (G20t)*

EEEEEEEEEE TEEEEEEEEE


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (Snaak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snaak.* »_









_Modified by Snaak. at 10:07 AM 1-5-2010_

LOL That exact story happened to me in Vegas two years ago








Same POS car, same colour


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (vwtuner4ever)*

sauce
http://www.reddit.com/r/fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu/


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^ HAHAHA these are good


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (jeff1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_









yea NY is the only state ive ever been in where the exits translate to miles. espescially on the Grand Central.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
yea NY is the only state ive ever been in where the exits translate to miles. espescially on the Grand Central.


Every state south of NJ seems to do it. it's awesome, unless you're driving north and don't know how long the highway is, haha







They should post info signs every once in a while that let you know what mile marker the highway ends at.


----------



## dan7532 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_nah i used to watch **** for days and days on ebay, with out realizing that some methods of payment arent accepted, then i would run out handle some errands, on pay day, and remember to get the postal money order for something i wanted to buy, then come home and finally scroll down and see paypal only. i didnt have a debit card at the time. (i was like 16) and *i used beetle headrests as an example of something that would get me so excited i wouldnt even care to see more info.* so yea i did FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU my self over once or twice

wtf
EDIT:

_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_and i used beetle headrests as an example of something that would get me so excited 


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_
sigged. Thanks.









So I'm not the only one who found that humorous


_Modified by dan7532 at 2:09 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
yea NY is the only state ive ever been in where the exits translate to miles. espescially on the Grand Central.

That's odd. My wife is from NY and she was utterly confused by miles=exit# thing here.


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
yea NY is the only state ive ever been in where the exits translate to miles. espescially on the Grand Central.

They do it in Maryland/DC/VA too... The first time I ever drove though New Jersey I was so pissed off... "Oh sweet, only 16 exits you say? That's not so bad." Bull****.
Come to think of it, I get pissed off every time I drive through Jersey.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (Southern Jetta)*

I have so much love for tcl 

in for more !!!!!









_Quote, originally posted by *Jman5000* »_Analog version as I am graphics-challenged:
-Let's see what's happening on TCL
-Hey an interesting/funny thread...I'll click "watch" so I can find it later
Later
-Wow look at all the pages of posts, this should be interesting/funny
*Click*
-In, IN, scribed, subscribed, in for later, IN!, in, watching...for half the posts
-FFFFUUUU!











_Modified by skydive_007 at 3:32 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
yea NY is the only state ive ever been in where the exits translate to miles. espescially on the Grand Central.

You should come out west; California, Oregon, Washington, Idaho, Utah, Colorado, Nevada, and I believe Montana all have exits that translate to miles.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

MI does, too


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_
You should come out west; California, Oregon, Washington, Idaho, Utah, Colorado, Nevada, and I believe Montana all have exits that translate to miles.

PA does too. It changed to that system some years ago, as a result we now have exit number and former exit numbers


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_
You should come out west; California, Oregon, Washington, Idaho, Utah, Colorado, Nevada, and I believe Montana all have exits that translate to miles.

Wtf are we talking about here? I'm really confused. As in numbered exits are in miles? Exit 5 is 1 mile away from Exit 4?


----------



## TimesNewRoman (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*












_Modified by TimesNewRoman at 5:03 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (VadGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VadGTI* »_
Wtf are we talking about here? I'm really confused. As in numbered exits are in miles? Exit 5 is 1 mile away from Exit 4?


That's exactly what we're talking about.


----------



## WolfsburgGTR (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
yea NY is the only state ive ever been in where the exits translate to miles. espescially on the Grand Central.

I think its a downstate thing. Upstate ny, miles are not correlated to exits. Best example, The NY Thruway.


----------



## Afgandelight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
You sat in line at taco bell for 45 minutes before ordering???
How high were you?

A few minutes after i pulled in some guy pulled behind me..there was a 7 person line by time i got to the mic..


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (WolfsburgGTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgGTR* »_I think its a downstate thing. Upstate ny, miles are not correlated to exits. Best example, The NY Thruway.

PA Turnpike has exit numbers that correlate to mileage. 
I think, and I'm not sure, but the NY Turnpike just changed. Used to be the other way. 
Maybe a new thread is in order...

_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_




_Modified by deucestudios at 8:22 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## Afgandelight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (deucestudios)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deucestudios* »_
PA Turnpike has exit numbers that correlate to mileage. 
NY Turnpike just changed. Used to be the other way. 
Make a new thread if it's such a hot topic. 

 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (abawp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abawp* »_
That's exactly what we're talking about.

I don't think California does this. What about exits that are a quarter mile apart? A half-mile apart? I've always assumed they were numbered from some significant point and there was nothing more to it than that.


----------



## Hotpockets (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (VadGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VadGTI* »_
I don't think California does this. What about exits that are a quarter mile apart? A half-mile apart? I've always assumed they were numbered from some significant point and there was nothing more to it than that.

Like Exit 8A, 8B and 8C for Sunset Blvd, Hollywood Blvd and Gower St, respectively on US 101?
They're numbered from the start of the route. Either from the state line where the highway enters a state, or it starts. In 101's case, it splits from I-5.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (deucestudios)*


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 1sikgti (Aug 20, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VadGTI* »_I've been working on this one all day, in my "free" time ...



























You forgot some important dialog,like me saying "I am going down with the ship".I almost immediately pm'd you to talk **** why you didn't ask me permission to post something about me,but it ended up very funny !


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*

^^^






















And in Florida, exit number = mile marker.


----------



## SpOOkyRollerDisco (Apr 9, 2003)

not car related..but too funny not to share


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (1sikgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sikgti* »_

You forgot some important dialog,like me saying "I am going down with the ship".I almost immediately pm'd you to talk **** why you didn't ask me permission to post something about me,but it ended up very funny !

If I put everything in there, it would be like three times as long!


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (vwtuner4ever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtuner4ever* »_
LOL That exact story happened to me in Vegas two years ago








Same POS car, same colour 

Me too. White. Convertible PT Cruiser.


----------



## Hotpockets (Dec 14, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (Hotpockets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hotpockets* »_
Like Exit 8A, 8B and 8C for Sunset Blvd, Hollywood Blvd and Gower St, respectively on US 101?
They're numbered from the start of the route. Either from the state line where the highway enters a state, or it starts. In 101's case, it splits from I-5.

Yes, exactly like A, B and C! So, anything within a mile interval gets a letter sub-designation?


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (AutoEuphoria)*

*Should
The exits in utah are roughly associated with mile markers, as well as all of the other states I have driven in.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*



































this one is freakin awesome (cashcab content)


----------



## genjy (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_










Aha.. the Pokemon ones.


----------



## Obin Robinson (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (genjy)*

oh man this thread is priceless! i'm laughing harder than i have in ages!!! keep it up!
obin


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Obin Robinson)*


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Sortafast)*

This page is so awesome its unreal. I love the cash cab and the district 9 ones.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
yea NY is the only state ive ever been in where the exits translate to miles. espescially on the Grand Central.

I take it you have never been over the border to CT then?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^ Haaaahahahaha
Editorz: Did you make that? It looks... good.


_Modified by Chutzler at 10:19 PM 1-6-2010_


----------



## v4lve (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chutzler)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (jeff1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_









Ahahahahaha!


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_
I take it you have never been over the border to CT then?

nah, only down. to FL sleep, or drunk, or both, almost all the way.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chutzler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chutzler* »_^^ Haaaahahahaha
Editorz: Did you make that? It looks... good.


Thanks for the backhanded compliment.
I made the bird crap and ugly hooker kartoons too (the only ones I posted... why post a pic if you don't make?).


----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Thanks for the backhanded compliment.

















shrug


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chutzler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chutzler* »_















shrug









"Editorz: Did you make that? It looks... good."
The pause came across like: "You made that and it actually looks good? wtf?"
But don't worry about it. I have thick interweb skin.


----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*









In all honesty, it does look very good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chutzler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chutzler* »_








In all honesty, it does look very good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you.


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

^^ less felatio, more FUUUlatio


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_
this one is freakin awesome (cashcab content)










OMG winner.


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Straz85)*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
yea NY is the only state ive ever been in where the exits translate to miles. espescially on the Grand Central.

that doesnt hold true outside of NYC...


----------



## Papanicola (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
that doesnt hold true outside of NYC...

I think Maine also equates to distance.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_ 









HAHAHAHAHA!







So damn true!


----------



## Justinburg (May 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Southern Jetta)*

Best thread







I'm getting weird looks from my coworkers because I'm laughing so much








Also, I'm fairly certain New York is the only state that I've been to that the exits didn't match up with the miles...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








I though it was pretty strange


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I have heard that MA was one of the last states without those mile marker exits, though i think all of New England is the same (and upstate New York too?)


----------



## Justinburg (May 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wikipedia* »_Eleven U.S. states as of June 2008[update] use sequential numbering schemes, although the 2009 edition of the Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices requires these states to transition to distance-based numbering within the next ten years.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E...tates
ok...now more ffffffuuuuu comics

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## JoeBMX (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tip* »_









Oh man


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tip* »_









My favorite is this, but without the 'red' arrow. The driver in front just sits there, while there is no oncoming traffic, then the light turns red again


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: (Clyde Smith)*

The left-turn-lane blocker one is perfect...I hate that so damn much


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_










Needs to be reposted. LMAO! I sometimes hate night driving due to this. Makes my eye balls hurt. 
LOL.. sorry. fixed pic.


_Modified by brus6286 at 9:05 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (brus6286)*










This one is hilarious! I want to go and paint all the handicapped parking spaces like this.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blu98gtivr6)*









excellent faces http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Clarkson)*


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (shooting blanks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shooting blanks* »_









HHHHHIIIIIIILLLLLLLLAAAAAARRRRYYYYYY



_Modified by Massive Appeal at 3:26 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SoIAteAPancakeToday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoIAteAPancakeToday* »_









Creepy! but funny!


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Buickboy92)*

happened on the way home. Broken into 4 for clarity
































Yes i know there was one very similar to this one, but in that one the RAGE factor is the jackass that doesnt move up so the person behind them could get into the turning lane, even tho theres 15 ft of room for them to do so. In this one the ****ING left turn arrow lights up before the regular green light so if theres a long line, anyone before the lane opens up has to sit there and watch the light. its not the peoples fault its the dept of Transportation










_Modified by Massive Appeal at 3:34 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_happened on the way home. Broken into 4 for clarity


I feel your pain, however here on the next light you most likely won't get the green arrow, so you have to wait for all the oncoming traffic to pass FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoIAteAPancakeToday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoIAteAPancakeToday* »_









beautiful.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Your FFFUUU Breakfast is served.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_Your FFFUUU Breakfast is served.


We should do a "everything went better than expected" thread too


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_Your FFFUUU Breakfast is served.











Well done










_Modified by MikkiJayne at 9:11 PM 1/7/2010_


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_
We should do a "everything went better than expected" thread too

that might go well


----------



## MasterFuu (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_Your FFFUUU Breakfast is served.









Haha, that looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Justinburg (May 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
that might go well

it might go better than expected


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (shooting blanks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shooting blanks* »_









LOL @ the car coloring spot on spot on


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JettaGT8V80)*

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!








Cool story time:
My dad calls this afternoon from the machine shop he works second shift at. Tells me that the company HR guy (who apparently doubles as their plow driver) smashed the company pickup into the front of the Volvo _while reversing._
From his description, I get there expecting to find some smashed headlight assemblies and a broken grille. I get this:
































Nice. That ****'ll buff right out. All of the front stuff was hanging out of the car, and my dad just shoved it back in, hence why one light is upside down. 
I guess the fact that it's a totally internal matter is a good thing. Two employees, one in company vehicle, on company property, so we don't have to go chasing after some unlicensed, uninsured guy who doesn't speak English or anything. That's exactly the kind of stress my parents don't need, since my sister has been hospitalized since monday. 
This was the car after a little on-site tehAndy ingenuity got one light working (jiggled the wires) and secured like Fort Knox so I could drive it home:








Still, I'm pretty sure the Grey Goose is a write-off. 
On a side note, I've watched enough people plow snow to realize that some are incredibly reckless and hurried about it. He had to have been going backwards pretty quick-like. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tehAndy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tehAndy* »_FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!








Cool story time:


Sorry to hear, but I made this for you. It's not great but I'm at work


----------



## tehAndy (Oct 12, 2005)

Color _and_ make!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (tehAndy)*

Oops yeah, Ford to Chev


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Oh well, at least it changed for the better.


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*

hahahaha color also changes for some reason


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*









Note: that M3 sounded pretty sweet coming up, and it was clean as hell.


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

St-Hubert is a real place? I thought they just served chicken there.


----------



## WolfsburgGTR (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (VeeDubScott)*

I hope this doesn't take more than one try, i hate imageshack.


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re:*











_Modified by Viss1 at 12:34 AM 1-8-2010_


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (VeeDubScott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubScott* »_St-Hubert is a real place? I thought they just served chicken there.

lol Its on the south shore. the south shore is a weird place where the majority language changes dramatically from district to district


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*


----------



## daytonaboogie (Jul 22, 2007)

i had a nightmare last night. it went like this:


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (daytonaboogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daytonaboogie* »_i had a nightmare last night. it went like this:









OH MY ****ING that was funny. i laughed cried, got that feeling in my stomach when u see a girl u really like but is so ugly ud never talk to her cuz all ur friends would make fun of you, i also ****ted a little. that was too funny man. too funny. SO ACE!


----------



## rosskoss (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_


LMAO!


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_










hahaha, been there


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: (daytonaboogie)*

omg that was awesome


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
OH MY ****ING that was funny. i laughed cried, got that feeling in my stomach when u see a girl u really like but is so ugly ud never talk to her cuz all ur friends would make fun of you, i also ****ted a little. that was too funny man. too funny. SO ACE!










I saw Amir once walking on 2nd ave and 6th street. He went to an NYU dorm. I think he was chasing down some vag1na


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_
I saw Amir once walking on 2nd ave and 6th street. He went to an NYU dorm. I think he was chasing down some vag1na

I doubt it, that kid is such a queer.


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## VR6Martian (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## chuckster1 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*

My intersection of hell every day after work.










_Modified by chuckster1 at 7:18 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (chuckster1)*


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (muffintop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffintop* »_









love that ****ing down pipe. UUGHHH SON.


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
love that ****ing down pipe. UUGHHH SON.

Yeah it's pretty much the Megan Fox of downpipes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (muffintop)*










My rendering of limp mode woes..


_Modified by bizybyker at 4:19 AM 1-8-2010_


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*









Every time I read this thread my partner asks me what I'm laughing at so much and then just goes







when I say 'oh, just a thread on TCL'


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VeeDubScott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubScott* »_St-Hubert is a real place? I thought they just served chicken there.










FYI, it all started on St-Hubert St.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (VW_RAT_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_RAT_VW* »_

















HAHAHAHAHAHA! Made me laugh out loud at work!


----------



## TurboWraith (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (chuckster1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chuckster1* »_My intersection of hell every day after work.









_Modified by chuckster1 at 7:18 PM 1-7-2010_


Heh....I do the same thing as the 'd-bag' everyday on the way home from work in a similar intersetion. I suggest you do the same, it'll be much less nightmareish for you.


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (TurboWraith)*

this gets me in the mornings


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

I thought unless it was divided everyone stops?!


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

greater than 3 lanes, only traffic in the same direction stops in Ohio


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (VW_RAT_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_RAT_VW* »_

















Just rip the ground prong out of the plug. Don't be a wuss.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *capsaicin* »_this gets me in the mornings











I don't get it??? You have to stop on a non-divided highway. No matter how many lanes it has.


----------



## Rattlesnake (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbo_Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Joe* »_
I don't get it??? You have to stop on a non-divided highway. No matter how many lanes it has. 

That's the law here in NC, at least. FFFFUUUUUUUUU for runnin' over my kid!!!


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbo_Joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Joe* »_
I don't get it??? You have to stop on a non-divided highway. No matter how many lanes it has. 

Not in Ohio:
(C) Where a highway has been divided into four or more traffic lanes, a driver of a vehicle, streetcar, or trackless trolley need not stop for a school bus approaching from the opposite direction which has stopped for the purpose of receiving or discharging any school child, persons attending programs offered by community boards of mental health and county boards of developmental disabilities, or children attending programs offered by head start agencies. The driver of any vehicle, streetcar, or trackless trolley overtaking the school bus shall comply with division (A) of this section.
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4511.75


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_
Not in Ohio:
(C) Where a highway has been divided into four or more traffic lanes, a driver of a vehicle, streetcar, or trackless trolley need not stop for a school bus approaching from the opposite direction which has stopped for the purpose of receiving or discharging any school child, persons attending programs offered by community boards of mental health and county boards of developmental disabilities, or children attending programs offered by head start agencies. The driver of any vehicle, streetcar, or trackless trolley overtaking the school bus shall comply with division (A) of this section.
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4511.75


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_
Not in Ohio:
(C) Where a highway has been divided into four or more traffic lanes, a driver of a vehicle, streetcar, or trackless trolley need not stop for a school bus approaching from the opposite direction which has stopped for the purpose of receiving or discharging any school child, persons attending programs offered by community boards of mental health and county boards of developmental disabilities, or children attending programs offered by head start agencies. The driver of any vehicle, streetcar, or trackless trolley overtaking the school bus shall comply with division (A) of this section.
http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4511.75


in Long Island its like that. some parts of Sunrise Hwy are like 7 or 8 lanes wide (going both ways) and if a schoolbus is stopped, EVERYBODY has to stop. **** sucks. parents, take your kids to school, **** the yellow bus.


----------



## EightyNineGLH (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_Your FFFUUU Breakfast is served.









You mean breakfffuuuuust, amirite?


----------



## Volvo_D (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EightyNineGLH)*

this thread consumes my time.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_

in Long Island its like that. some parts of Sunrise Hwy are like 7 or 8 lanes wide (going both ways) and if a schoolbus is stopped, EVERYBODY has to stop. **** sucks. parents, take your kids to school, **** the yellow bus.

I think I'd rather deal with a handful of buses on the road in the morning rather than 500 soccer moms in their Escalades.


----------



## chuckster1 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (TurboWraith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboWraith* »_

Heh....I do the same thing as the 'd-bag' everyday on the way home from work in a similar intersetion. I suggest you do the same, it'll be much less nightmareish for you.









Um, yeah. But common courtesy is > being a d-bag.


----------



## capsaicin (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (retro_rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro_rocket* »_
I think I'd rather deal with a handful of buses on the road in the morning rather than 500 soccer moms in their Escalades.

110% truth


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (TurboWraith)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboWraith* »_

Heh....I do the same thing as the 'd-bag' everyday on the way home from work in a similar intersetion. I suggest you do the same, it'll be much less nightmareish for you.


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*

/\ that would make me FFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EightyNineGLH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EightyNineGLH* »_
You mean breakfffuuuuust, amirite?































:golfclap:


----------



## TurboWraith (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (chuckster1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chuckster1* »_
Um, yeah. But common courtesy is > being a d-bag.

*shrug* The lane is there, I'll use it, even if it does end 200 feet on the other side of the intersection. It's all about getting home as fast as possible while causing everyone around me the least amount of 'pain' as possible.


----------



## Mr Messy (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (TurboWraith)*

Formula 1 FFFFFFUUUUU


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
 

I HATE these people and whenever I get beside one I make sure to pace at the same speed side-by side until they are forced to stop because of a parked car...


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (gintaras)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gintaras* »_
I HATE these people and whenever I get beside one I make sure to pace at the same speed side-by side until they are forced to stop because of a parked car...

i do both, when i dont feel like waiting i do that and when some one else doesnt feel like waiting i do what u just said. and i look at the other person the same way in both occasions


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (tip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tip* »_/\ that would make me FFFUUUUUUUUUUUU

Me too, those can go DIAF!
On my old commuting route the ahole container truck/dump truck drivers would go down the bus lane to jump the queue when merging on the freeway. Those guys can also go DIAF


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (G20t)*

If the lane is a turn lane only I can understnad. But there are a lot of roads around here that merge from 2 to one lane right after an intersection. You do what it says... you MERGE. If it's not a turn lane the person in the other lane is allowed to go in front


----------



## TimesNewRoman (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_If the lane is a turn lane only I can understnad. But there are a lot of roads around here that merge from 2 to one lane right after an intersection. You do what it says... you MERGE. If it's not a turn lane the person in the other lane is allowed to go in front









I agree - if there's two lanes, use 'em. It actually allows more cars to make a shorter light = better traffic flow.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_If the lane is a turn lane only I can understnad. But there are a lot of roads around here that merge from 2 to one lane right after an intersection. You do what it says... you MERGE. If it's not a turn lane the person in the other lane is allowed to go in front









Except its not a merge, the curb lane is for right turns only, the only ones that go forward are transit buses. So still the truck drivers can go die in a fire


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (gintaras)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gintaras* »_
I HATE these people and whenever I get beside one I make sure to pace at the same speed side-by side until they are forced to stop because of a parked car...

I do this sometimes.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (muffintop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffintop* »_










Here, let me help:


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: (VadGTI)*


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Viss1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viss1* »_









_Modified by Viss1 at 12:34 AM 1-8-2010_

LOLOLOL AT THE DACIA SANDERO hahahahha


----------



## thehacker3 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (VadGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VadGTI* »_
Here, let me help:









Yes you hit the nail on the head with that one


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*

Oh man, that pregnancy one is evil and awesome.


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*

the everything went better than expected face looks like a skinny don vito.


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

This thread is just getting better and better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (PettR)*


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Fahrgefuhl)*


----------



## thehacker3 (Sep 24, 2009)

^^
why were you driving 10mph in the left lane? >.>


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (thehacker3)*

it was in town a splitting road and bald tires in the snow = fail http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: (muffintop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffintop* »_










Pulled over for listening to Miley Cyrus while being older than 12??


----------



## blubimmer (Aug 29, 2001)

*rwd fail*

this was my morning:


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: rwd fail (blubimmer)*

/\ Do I recognize that e36 cluster correctly?


----------



## thehacker3 (Sep 24, 2009)

^^ my q45's cluster looks exactly the same just without color
but yeah, looks like a bmw's


----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (Mr Messy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Messy* »_Formula 1 FFFFFFUUUUU


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (thehacker3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thehacker3* »_









This one made me LOL.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

My last link died, not sure why.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (thehacker3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thehacker3* »_^^ my q45's cluster looks exactly the same just without color
but yeah, looks like a bmw's
\
\
i saw this and i thought BMW lol... my E46 looks just like that


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (muffintop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffintop* »_










Hmm I've been in a similar situation. Got a universal o2 sensor from local auto parts store for $20. Drat, stealerships plans foiled again!


----------



## superleggera (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (bmann)*


----------



## satisfied (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_


----------



## jhardy06 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (bmann)*

wow this thread is awesome lol, has kept me entertained at work today


----------



## LuckyDogg (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (jhardy06)*

I just whipped this one up...


----------



## LuckyDogg (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (LuckyDogg)*

I should also make one with the following montage...
Image 1: Start making image for post at 2:48pm
Image 2: Post image at 3:45pm
Image 3: Notice time of post
Image 4: FFFFFUUUUU!!


----------



## blubimmer (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: rwd fail (r_fostoria)*

very good. e36 ///M


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

It's more like this: 










_Modified by PettR at 12:49 AM 1-10-2010_


----------



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## MkIII98JettaGT (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Servo888)*









Gets me every time


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (LuckyDogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuckyDogg* »_I just whipped this one up...


nice iphone... no 3G? i always get 3G on mine


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


----------



## MoneyPitt (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: (Sagaris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sagaris* »_









I've been scared that will happen to me so much this winter that I go the long way to find a clear turning lane to cross traffic with.


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Sagaris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sagaris* »_









I hate when that happens. Turn lanes are always the last thing to melt/clear up after a snow.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: rwd fail (blubimmer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blubimmer* »_very good. e36 ///M

That can't be correct. Where are the red needles?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Would it help to put the e-brake on a little in a RWD car to get traction? For some reason that clicks in my head as an idea to try.


----------



## Sagaris (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Would it help to put the e-brake on a little in a RWD car to get traction? For some reason that clicks in my head as an idea to try.


----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: (MkIII98JettaGT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIII98JettaGT* »_








Gets me every time









This _just_ happened to me tonight leaving work, and I had to sit in my ****ing frozen car waiting for it to defrost before I could drive anywhere.


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (MoneyPitt)*


----------



## LuckyDogg (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
nice iphone... no 3G? i always get 3G on mine


I was an early adopter... they didn't have 3G back in those days.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Sagaris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sagaris* »_









lmfao winnar!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Hey smartguy, i didn't mean all the way







Maybe a click or two so the wheels have some torque to work against. Or, pull it up and down as a ghetto ABS/trac control








I'll admit it, i was bored mindless at work and I've had little sleep this last week...


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Sagaris)*


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (YellowDieselGolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YellowDieselGolf* »_









they guy in the blue car was expected to make a left right?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yes. he's from Australia so they drive on the wrong side of the road. Flip the image to get an idea of how it would normally look








I have that problem all the time... a rotary is in my commute. No one understands... 3 entrances/exits, 2 lanes each. Outer lane for first exit, inner lane for second/all other exits.


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

Here in Norway, the outer lane is for both the first and the second exit, while the inner lane is for 3+ exit, or an exit that is more than 180 degrees from the entrance


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I imagine the rotary having 2 or more circular "lanes". Sure, you can stay to the outside for the 2nd exit, but the oncoming traffic from the first exit will be in your path, becuase you should be staying to the outer lane. But different rotarys/roundaouts/traffic circles have their own designs... we have a 5 road one around hee and it's pretty much a free-for-all


----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_
they guy in the blue car was expected to make a left right?

Thought I might have to explain it








In Australia, essentially you can be in either lane if you're going straight. 
We were both going straight. I stayed in my lane, but he apexed the roundabout and entered my lane. I had to brake and hit the crub to avoid an accident.
FFFFFFUUUUUU!


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_










This happened to me the other night. I don't even know what car it was. My eyes were burning all the way home.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (triptronic)*

So driving home today I had a deer jump into me....Luckily, not paint damage (just some dents).....All is well except for the front corner panel being bent just enough (still no paint damage) to not allow the door to be opened. Now I HAVE to go to a body shop.
I get home and I find a FFFFUUUU T-Shirt on the floor of my parking garage and I was inspired


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

This was me 5 minutes ago (interestingly, this took more then 5 minutes to make)


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (blu98gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blu98gtivr6* »_









This one is hilarious! I want to go and paint all the handicapped parking spaces like this.









What's a car park? Is that canadian?


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
What's a car park? Is that canadian?

Oh no, here we go again.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbitmania)*

Sick vw with an 11k redline


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_Sick vw with an 11k redline
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (NightTrain EX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NightTrain EX* »_So driving home today I had a deer jump into me....









 
Hard to read but the computer screen says what is quoted above 










_Modified by Fahrgefuhl at 7:53 PM 1-10-2010_


----------



## topo yiyo (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (Fahrgefuhl)*

Here's my try, it happened just a few minutes ago.


----------



## roar74 (May 2, 2009)

*Re: (sbghms)*

The wheel curbage one just happened to me the other day... and youre right, its weird because i actually thought about swinging to miss the curb and i hit it


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
What's a car park? Is that canadian?

Hey guess what everybody! In Canadia cars have parks!


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (Fahrgefuhl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fahrgefuhl* »_ 









MEATRAMP!


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_
MEATRAMP!











link to original meatramp thread?


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_http://i109.photobucket.com/albums/n73/hoypinoy1234/IceCubeBetterThanExpected.jpg


That's awesome!


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (jeff1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_









Heh.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_










I just listened to that song again thanks to you







. It is an amazing song

_Quote, originally posted by *sbghms* »_










Nice Jewwheels


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_
I just listened to that song again thanks to you







. It is an amazing song
Nice Jewwheels

Thanks, it's the next mkiv trend.


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sbghms)*

Today was a FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU day


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: (jeff1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_









mildly racist but hilarious


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (ace005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ace005* »_
mildly racist but hilarious 

Given your age, I don't really expect you to know this song. Hell, you were just a baby when it came out. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs


----------



## THE STOCKNESS (Sep 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_

link to original meatramp thread?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4534532


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (ace005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ace005* »_
mildly racist but hilarious


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_
I just listened to that song again thanks to you







. It is an amazing song



x2.
9th grade honors English ('93/'94), at the beginning of class, we'd listen to a song and then write a short essay on its meaning, etc. The teacher put this on once... I rocked that essay







.


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VadGTI)*

Great song, haven't heard it in awhile.


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (jeff1234)*

remember thats not how the video ended


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_remember thats not how the video ended









EPIC.


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_remember thats not how the video ended

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (jeff1234)*

 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (GsR)*

^Just looking at the front overhang brings an FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU out of me.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: (GsR)*

And its a Hybrid.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

This actually happened to a friend of mine when visiting Paris.


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I've just got to say, this is one of the best photoshop (graphical manipulation of images incorporating comical references using MS paint) threads since the original lumber jetta. Bravo TCL, bravo!
Edit for clarity. So don't get this one blackholed!!


_Modified by KahviVW at 9:12 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KahviVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KahviVW* »_I've just got to say, this is one of the best photoshop threads since the original lumber jetta. Bravo TCL, bravo!

Uhhh
MSPAINT BITCH


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*

Happened a while back..








MS paint > Your mom


_Modified by Rattewagen at 10:30 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

_Modified by sbghms at 6:46 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Sagaris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sagaris* »_









haha i love your mpg (LOL) meter and how it goes to -5... does that mean you EARN gas for every 5 miles you drive?


----------



## smi2710 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

heres my quickie from my FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU moment this month 










_Modified by smi2710 at 10:01 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: (smi2710)*

heater core?


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gianni versace* »_heater core?


it's a VW, should you even ask?


----------



## Fisticuff (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: (jeff1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_









Outstanding.


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: (jeff1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_
Given your age, I don't really expect you to know this song. Hell, you were just a baby when it came out. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4RY-eJgHHs

You would think that







. I've actually known that song since i was a kid, but started liking it when playing GTA San andreas


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I apologize because its not car related, but this one really made me laugh. Mods can delete it if they want!


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDub_L_U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub_L_U* »_I apologize because its not car related, but this one really made me laugh. Mods can delete it if they want!









Made me cry!


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_
it's a VW, should you even ask?


Wait was is the squiggly stuff supposed to represent?


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ace005* »_
You would think that







. I've actually known that song since i was a kid, but started liking it when playing GTA San andreas


Nice cover.

_Quote, originally posted by *SVT2888* »_
Wait was is the squiggly stuff supposed to represent?


Coolant, I suspect.


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3er* »_
Coolant, I suspect.


Oh ok. Then I've had a similar thing happen to me in a T-bird. Except in my case I saw the temp gauge sky rocket so I turned on the heater because that's supposed to help right?! 
WRONG! I got sprayed with coolant and struggled to get off the freeway with the interior full of steam and my eyes burning. 
In my case it was the rubber hose that went to the heater core which blew.


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SVT2888* »_
Wait was is the squiggly stuff supposed to represent?


baby jesus


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDub_L_U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub_L_U* »_I apologize because its not car related, but this one really made me laugh. Mods can delete it if they want!









had me crying, drooling. good **** man.


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDub_L_U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub_L_U* »_I apologize because its not car related, but this one really made me laugh. Mods can delete it if they want!


Dammit! I was making one just like that before my computer randomly shut off. FFFUUUUUUUU


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (sbghms)*

Not car related but this just happened to me 10 min ago.


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDub_L_U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub_L_U* »_I apologize because its not car related, but this one really made me laugh. Mods can delete it if they want!


I award you best post in best thread. Evar +18 interwebz


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDub_L_U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub_L_U* »_I apologize because its not car related, but this one really made me laugh. Mods can delete it if they want!


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR*

This happened to me this morning...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDub_L_U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub_L_U* »_I apologize because its not car related, but this one really made me laugh. Mods can delete it if they want!










Well... I must admit to having that exact situation while driving.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (TheGreenspanator)*


----------



## RedWagenGTI (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## cr00ked-h (May 29, 2009)

lmfao nose bleed ftw!


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: (RedWagenGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedWagenGTI* »_


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (RedWagenGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedWagenGTI* »_


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

I am cracking up omg...


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: (RedWagenGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedWagenGTI* »_









Haha exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Fahrgefuhl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fahrgefuhl* »_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (RedWagenGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedWagenGTI* »_









Oh the irony (look above).


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (BRealistic)*











_Modified by Veedubboy75 at 11:58 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## RedWagenGTI (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Oh the irony (look above).

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-
But seriously, i knew that would happen.


----------



## genjy (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: (cityjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_









lol


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

DOn't let it die!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*

Oh my ****ing hell!! I can't stop laughing!!








That speed racer one is just epic!


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Problem?


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_Problem VWVortex?


FTFY


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (jeff1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_









One Million Miles... awesome song, awesome commercial!


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*

What the heck is that face from????


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Buickboy92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buickboy92* »_What the heck is that face from????

the internet.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

Gee that helped.


_Modified by Buickboy92 at 5:26 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *Buickboy92* »_What the heck is that face from????

I'm pretty sure everything you've ever seen on the internet that made you go, "WTF?!?!11!!" is from 4chan


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Buickboy92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buickboy92* »_What the heck is that face from????

COPY

......

....
...wait for it...
......
.....

..
...wait for iiiiit...
......
..
\/

PASTE


----------



## Wrong Beach (Jun 20, 2001)

*FV-QR*

oh damn this thread has me in tears, for this thread alone i'm glad the vortex is blocked at work.


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Wrong Beach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wrong Beach* »_oh damn this thread has me in tears, for this thread alone i'm glad the vortex is blocked at work.

Blocked? Commies! 
Have you tried thecarlounge.com, or Fourtitude.com, or ...... you see where I'm going with this.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Thumper)*

Enjoy


----------



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twistedlizard720)*


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TORSEN TRACTION)*


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkelter* »_
next time you're at a light in that situation aim your side mirror and reflect the head lights back into the offenders eyes.


I love doing that. and then one time the fuse blew for the windows and mirrors in the rado. Mirror was stuck pointed up.


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (okocim)*

^ I had the same problem with my pubes. 
Edit: Page pwn


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Uk in NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uk in NY* »_










Obvious user and or diagnoser error.


----------



## mobile363 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (KahviVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KahviVW* »_
One Million Miles... awesome song, awesome commercial! 
It is without doubt my favourite car commercial of all time. Something about that song and the combination of it with a VR6 Jetta just makes my body tingle. In fact, I have to go watch it again on youtube. Thanks


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (okocim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *okocim* »_









been in those situations, to the point where i almost shaved my head early 09. that and i have an older brother who likes to **** with me when i cut my hair.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (okocim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *okocim* »_http://cdn1.knowyourmeme.com/i/22312/original/ragebeard.JPG?1255278724

Sounds like you need _THIS!!!_






















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbHU8qOy2c4


----------



## Uk in NY (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_
Obvious user and or diagnoser error.

Certainly not user... 
Oil changed (by myself) every 5k
All other maintenance up to date.
Very, very limited off road use (essentially driving across fields)
Although I will admit... 'dead' is a slight exaggeration. Dropped valve, bent pushrod and weird stuff in the Camshaft area....?
It is being torn apart this week.

Either way... FFFFFfffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!



_Modified by Uk in NY at 1:04 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Uk in NY)*

this thread makes me laugh SO hard!


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*









keep this thread alive. stop working and open MS paint NOW!!!


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rattewagen)*
















I'm at war with civic nation


_Modified by Rattewagen at 7:52 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rattewagen)*

LOL @ rusty rear wheel arch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Fettes Brot)*


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

IRLOLD


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Wilhelm R32)*

^ HAHAHWAAAHWHAHAAHAHA^


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

^^^
LOL, you deserve it for holding the oil bottle the wrong way. The angled side pours smoothly due to the bottle design.


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jordan 191)*









Note: My Granada burns rich. hence the smoke.
Note #2: We only have to get our cars inspected if they have not been plated for over a year, or if your car is really messed up (I'm talking 3rd world type of messed up) and you get pulled over.


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_








Note: My Granada burns rich. hence the smoke.
Note #2: We only have to get our cars inspected if they have not been plated for over a year, or if your car is really messed up (I'm talking 3rd world type of messed up) and you get pulled over.


----------



## TorontoGT (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

rollin 4-deep in the EG hatch. that's mad tyte JDMzzzzz yo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davis. (Jan 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Davis.)*

win.


----------



## dmonday (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (dmonday)*


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (dmonday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonday* »_









LMAO.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (Clyde Smith)*








safety first!!


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (dmonday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonday* »_


----------



## dmonday (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## ItsThatFast (May 2, 2005)

*Re: (dmonday)*

Here's one! Its not really car related but can work if your Photochoppin your car or something!!!


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (dmonday)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonday* »_









that's rough...


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_















I'm at war with civic nation

_Modified by Rattewagen at 7:52 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1SICKLEX)*

My meager contribution:


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FigureFive)*

^ fail


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (ItsThatFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ItsThatFast* »_Here's one! Its not really car related but can work if your Photochoppin your car or something!!!
















PC 1
MAC 0


----------



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_
PC 1
MAC 0


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Bill Gates is the devil.


----------



## Ninja Boot (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

Stole some of these drawings from posts on here, but damn does making these pass the time at work!


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ninja Boot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ninja Boot* »_Stole some of these drawings from posts on here, but damn does making these pass the time at work!



__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## v4lve (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (Mk2Fever)*


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (v4lve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v4lve* »_









omg I think I just sharted


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (v4lve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v4lve* »_


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (Ninja Boot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ninja Boot* »_Stole some of these drawings from posts on here, but damn does making these pass the time at work!









Do my eyes really look like that?


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mk2Fever)*


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (TurboJewUrS4)*


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (TurboJewUrS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboJewUrS4* »_









GTFO then idiot


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (Mk2Fever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2Fever* »_









At least pc's crash and leave you in a short fireball of rage. Macs just sit there like "uuuuuhhh...." and you go through 3 hours of trying to save it, followed by two days of depressionr.


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_
At least pc's crash and leave you in a short fireball of rage. Macs just sit there like "uuuuuhhh...." and you go through 3 hours of trying to save it, followed by two days of depressionr.

You know this fact like you know what a 2010 Maxima looks like?


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_









We have one place in town here with the same thing and everyone insists on stopping there and waiting and waiting for no reason. FFF







FUUUUUUUU


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_









been there, done that (many times). 
I still do it (call me lazy).


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Professor Gascan)*

This one speaks to me in a way that the others simply can't.
Bravo!


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (Wilhelm R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wilhelm R32* »_
You know this fact like you know what a 2010 Maxima looks like?


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Professor Gascan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_









I have 2 of these on my work everyday, and everyday someone will stop at one of them because they don't read the goddamm sign







. I throw them a toot and I get the bird. FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*

first shot at paint....
good way to blow time at work !










_Modified by skydive_007 at 1:42 PM 1-15-2010_


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (skydive_007)*









It doesn't matter what you drive, you will ALWAYS be challenged by someone....in a honda...


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

How do u make these things?


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SICKLEX* »_How do u make these things?

I think the template was on page 1


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SICKLEX* »_How do u make these things?

MSPaint








Which came/comes free with any Windows OS.
or download it.
http://download.microsoft.com/...t.exe


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1SICKLEX* »_How do u make these things?


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_ 
It doesn't matter what you drive, you will ALWAYS be challenged by someone....in a honda...

represent


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (GsR)*


----------



## MaxN (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (MaxN)*

^^^ I can't even comprehend what I'm looking at in that one.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (cityjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_









Awesome!


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_^^^ I can't even comprehend what I'm looking at in that one.

That's what I was thinking... Is it a windshield? Rear-view mirror? Is that a pipe bomb exploding? I'm lost.


----------



## Pueblorrado v4.0 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_
GTFO then idiot 

if you don't know how antiquated and depleted this meme is, then... i suppose that would explain why you spelled "no" as "noes" in your user name...

_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_///$xxxx

this was well executed, however.


----------



## Knock Sensor (Jan 29, 2009)

*Re: (MaxN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaxN* »_









Don't try to be _that artist_ and get off on nonsensical paintings.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (v4lve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v4lve* »_









LMFAOOOoooOo


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Mk2Fever)*

not car related but still good


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (VeeDubScott)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*

ROFLMFAO @ thread


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (l88m22vette)*

The MJ one is Great!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## muffinwoman (Mar 27, 2006)

Will someon e create this one for me? (I cannot do it!! Iz stoopid with the photochopz) I pull up to 3 way stop (my lane is the straight-a-way), some Ranger or S-10 pulls up to the right hand lane AFTER I (in my silver Jetta) get my right-of-way through the stop sign and he cuts me off thinking that a slight brake between 35 and 25 mph is sufficient enough for him to pass regardless of the signs. Pleeze.








Make sure DOUCHE NOZZLE is echoing from me, a blonde.

_Modified by muffinwoman at 12:57 AM 1-16-2010_


_Modified by muffinwoman at 12:59 AM 1-16-2010_


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: (rsj0714)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsj0714* »_









Very well made, though it makes me sad again







I once dated a girl who was a huge fan of MJ. She really sad when he died.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Professor Gascan* »_










this happened to me TODAY. i could have put a cap in someone's carcass for it. so irritating.


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*

Wait...is that the Fahrvergnügen stick figure?


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (classicjetta)*


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (Brimjolt)*

LMAO! Greta thread!


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_Wait...is that the Fahrvergnügen stick figure?

This guy? 








I never knew about this dude till now...


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: (sweatyworker)*

River rocks cause rain?


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (Lwize)*

I can't make one since I'm at work but I experienced this today while driving here...
1. 1999 Dodge Ram 1500- $800 runs great (happy to find a beater)
2. Getting a tune-up (plugs, oil, filters, tires)
3. Driving to work for the first time- transmission goes
4. FFFFFUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!


----------



## Internal Combustion (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Internal Combustion)*


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffinwoman* »_Will someon e create this one for me? (I cannot do it!! Iz stoopid with the photochopz) I pull up to 3 way stop (my lane is the straight-a-way), some Ranger or S-10 pulls up to the right hand lane AFTER I (in my silver Jetta) get my right-of-way through the stop sign and he cuts me off thinking that a slight brake between 35 and 25 mph is sufficient enough for him to pass regardless of the signs. Pleeze.








Make sure DOUCHE NOZZLE is echoing from me, a blonde.


phale


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: (rsj0714)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsj0714* »_









for some reason, i want to see the kayne west inturruption in this one


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_dude, this ish won't ever fly in TCL, not even with a giant poo canon









FWIW- I felt the same way at first.


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


















We eventually got it fixed with dueling widow makers after my good jack was kaput...


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^^
they're running _away_ from tom hanks?


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_^^
they're running _away_ from tom hanks?











lets face it, wouldn't you?
_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
FWIW- I felt the same way at first.










sweet!!!! I love that my cynical black azz was wrong. 
GSR, congrats on a kick-ass thread!!


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (rsj0714)*

was on TV today


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*

Speaking of the O Space.....


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (cityjohn)*

This seems to happen way too often around these parts.


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_
OMGFUNNY


the clip of you showing up with your jack might be my favorite part of this whole thread


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (peoples_car)*

Oh, I definitely had my cool face on when I got there. It was going to be so perfect, that jack was going to cut the job down to like 3 minutes and minimize the hassle (which would have been great since it was 11:00 at night and it was about 5˚F outside). Then FFFFUUUU....


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_









Haha so true! And why is it the driver's side always wears out first?


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*

I was told that I could listen to the radio at a reasonable volume.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_was on TV today









His name is Milton Waddams, not Walter. Funny nonetheless.










_Modified by Der Audidude at 8:14 AM 1-18-2010_


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Egz)*


----------



## Markasaurus! (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Haha so true! And why is it the driver's side always wears out first?










It's a conspiracy by big windshield wiper.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Markasaurus!)*

or a smear campaign


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*

Who the **** is Walter? You killed the FUUUUUU


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (1SICKLEX)*

DAAMMIITTTT!!!!!! i did, still funny tho, cant lie


----------



## Fisticuff (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cityjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_or a smear campaign


you didnt


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_









UGH Don't remind me


----------



## thehacker3 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cityjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_









this took me a few seconds but oh the lols that ensued after i got it =D


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (thehacker3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thehacker3* »_
this took me a few seconds but oh the lols that ensued after i got it =D

Whoa- I will never look at that gen Celica the same way again. You somehow made it more ugly to me.


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_









Replace "Ford" with "Google" and "$1.50" with "$140" and you have the advice I gave to my Mom


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (efrie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efrie* »_









lool


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (efrie)*


----------



## RthirtyHUGE (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (RthirtyHUGE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RthirtyHUGE* »_cash cab FFFUUUUUUUUUU

How does something get reposted that originated in this thread?


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
How does something get reposted that originated in this thread?

A lot of them are un-credited to other internet forum users, not made by car loungers


----------



## Hogan (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_









Hahaha so happy I pulled the trigger when it was at $2.20, could have done better if I didn't hesitate, but I still am doing pretty damn well with Ford.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_
A lot of them are un-credited to other internet forum users, not made by car loungers 


really? and here i was thinking TCL was being all original.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Triumph)*

Hey, I MADE mine...


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yeah mine was original, and on the first page AND somebody else even used my sweet gauge cluster for one of their FFFFFUUUUU's


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the goal of this thread was to make original CL FFFFUUUs


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

i made mine! happened to me that day.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Triumph)*


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I waited a while before I went ahead and made mine, but it is indeed, mine.
I didn't know that people were bringing them in from other places, either.


----------



## Thumper (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (efrie)*

Celica http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Egz)*

STOP BITCHING
KEEP FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUing


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

^ hahahaha








and not many people got this... from the CashCab show hahah:

_Quote, originally posted by *RthirtyHUGE* »_


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_









*EPIC FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (volgosang2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Win


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (volgosang2)*

Every flucking day on my commute


----------



## thehacker3 (Sep 24, 2009)

did no one else see the "face" made by the celica? the headlights are the eyes and the cut-out of the bumper is the mouth
it's screaming because of what someone did to it


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (thehacker3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thehacker3* »_did no one else see the "face" made by the celica? the headlights are the eyes and the cut-out of the bumper is the mouth
it's screaming because of what someone did to it


----------



## Justinburg (May 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thehacker3* »_did no one else see the "face" made by the celica? the headlights are the eyes and the cut-out of the bumper is the mouth
it's screaming because of what someone did to it


this?

_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, that original picture has been around for a while now...the FFFUUU version is new, I think.


----------



## thehacker3 (Sep 24, 2009)

am i really the only one who sees it? or is it that i'm just not understanding what the real point of the picture was


----------



## Justinburg (May 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thehacker3* »_am i really the only one who sees it?

No


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (thehacker3)*

We all saw it, understood it, laughed at it and got over it. Welcome to 2010


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kameirocco* »_


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (thehacker3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thehacker3* »_
am i really the only one who sees it? or is it that i'm just not understanding what the real point of the picture was


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









no man... we see it ... now post a funny ffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu or gtfo


----------



## TheHoodOrnament (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
really? and here i was thinking TCL was being all original.

I've noticed that several people have hotlinked directly to my photobucket the Supra one I made. I'm tempted to just replace the image with a picture of my balls with the rage face drawn on in sharpie and see how they like that...

then I wonder how many people saved it and upped it on their own


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (TheHoodOrnament)*










_Quote, originally posted by *TheHoodOrnament* »_
replace the image with a picture of my balls with the rage face drawn on in sharpie


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thehacker3* »_
am i really the only one who sees it? or is it that i'm just not understanding what the real point of the picture was


That was the whole point. OMG you got it. Congrats.
And to whoever can't post their own damn images... learn. Is this preschool?
I'f had a FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUU week, and it shows.


----------



## dennis2society (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_








now post a funny ffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu or gtfo

If this has been posted, I don't care!! ........


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (dennis2society)*

Getting way off topic now. I fear for the worst now.


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*









Fanboi's must bitch at me in FFFFFUUUU format. 
keep this thread alive


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*

















and this one for fun lol








thanks clubroadster


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (Theoffspring99us)*

this thread is going to be locked for one hour
i've let a lot of things slide in this very funny thread but now it's going way off topic
it would not do any good to post a warning b/c most people will ignore/not read it so a temp lock is appropriate


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*

so can we all agree to behave?
please keep the chit chat to a minimum & definitely take the arguments offline


----------



## TheSpaceHasBeenRented (Jan 15, 2010)

*FV-QR*

hahahahaha, that whale one was great


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheSpaceHasBeenRented)*


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rattewagen)*

^^LOL. 
The whale one while great is off-topic and likely helped to contribute to the temporary locking so lets stay on topic mmkay. I am sure no one wants this thing blackholed.


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (klaxed)*


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rattewagen)*


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

hardy har har, guys


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonPatrizio* »_









LOL


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboJewUrS4)*

hahahahaha


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_hardy har har, guys

















Uh oh... I think he's back to lock this thread! j/k








PS- That Moby Dick one was great! I'm sure alot of us on here have felt that way at least once.


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (abernfitch82)*


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*

^^^ The mopaaaaahhhhh had me actually laughing out loud
I'd make one of these if I had the time and a good story


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_









Hah! He's got beer goggles. +1


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*

*tries to think about how he could illustrate fuel cut in 4th* 
FFFFFFUUUUUUU!!


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ ON TOPIC ONLY


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*








because the car lounge always is on topic


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Theoffspring99us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theoffspring99us* »_







because the car lounge always is on topic

Ok get the thread locked then, dinkus.


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*












_Modified by muffintop at 4:44 PM 1-20-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (muffintop)*


----------



## daytonaboogie (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_









this one is a lil' too real, i had a full vietnam flashback.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (daytonaboogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daytonaboogie* »_
this one is a lil' too real, i had a full vietnam flashback.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

http://www.nogaroblue.com/crap/ungerFU.jpg 



_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_The Avril Lavigne one had me rollin'....

Actually, this one had me rollin'
You might recognize it.








(Nice Maaco overspray by the way)


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My contribution:


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

^^^^^ HAHAHAHA thats classic carlounging going on right there. Not the supra one the one above it.


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavric_ac* »_^^^^^ HAHAHAHA thats classic carlounging going on right there. Not the supra one the one above it.

It's even more funny when you look at the order the posts were actually made.








Everyone's ****ing Schumacher or Andretti around here, I swear.


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: (Shomegrown)*

@the cobra
that car has been repainted... just sayin'


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Theoffspring99us)*


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_









Love Shake and Err


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*

maybe it's just because I'm not high, but I don't get it ^^^


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_maybe it's just because I'm not high, but I don't get it ^^^

Quick, lower the moonbong!


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*

pah?


_Modified by bizybyker at 2:29 AM 1-21-2010_


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bizybyker)*

I have to say I love all of GsR's peoples facial expressions. They really add another element to them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_maybe it's just because I'm not high, but I don't get it ^^^

500whp civic = still slow as balls


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a good episode








_Those look like old tires_
_Moonijuana grows in the shape of tires_


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (klaxed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klaxed* »_I have to say I love all of GsR's peoples facial expressions. They really add another element to them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was thinking the same thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've got one to add when I get home from work today. Work decided to block my photobucket account (another FFFFFUUUU comic in itself).



_Modified by AndyTR32 at 9:13 AM 1-21-2010_


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_That's a good episode








_Those look like old tires_
_Moonijuana grows in the shape of tires_

Nothing will ever top Handbanana.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Theoffspring99us)*

*I thought this was the appropriate thread to show off my new plates ....
*


----------



## ESP_OFF (May 24, 2007)

bump for Moars


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_
500whp civic = still slow as balls 

My motive there was to express that 500whp + FWD = uselessly little traction.


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*

Id love to make one but Im at work. How a bout someone getting sent to the spectator lot at C&C?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6GTI72)*

I need to know how to add a picture to my drawing in word paint ???


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_I need to know how to add a picture to my drawing in word paint ???

copypasta


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_copypasta


----------



## The Producer (Jun 8, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (DonPatrizio)*


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (The Producer)*

Your gf is hot. At least you posted up pics of her


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wilhelm R32)*

some shenanigans from back in the day:
















BTW that yellow flashing car is supposed to represent esp saving my ass in case it's hard to figure out.


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (Shomegrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shomegrown* »_
Actually, this one had me rollin'
You might recognize it.








(Nice Maaco overspray by the way)










That guys owes me money. So F**k him


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *klaxed* »_I have to say I love all of GsR's peoples facial expressions. They really add another element to them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I wonder if anyone caught the 'face' on the car in the one where the rager is topping off the oil...


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (eurotekms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotekms* »_

That guys owes me money. So F**k him

Who, djsheijkdfj?
Make a cartoon about it.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (Shomegrown)*


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (deucestudios)*


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh noes! cars!* »_
copypasta


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (Shomegrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shomegrown* »_
Who, djsheijkdfj?
Make a cartoon about it.










I don't even know who that is nor do I owe anyone money......


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_
I don't even know who that is nor do I owe anyone money......

Neither do I, lol.








eurotekms, WTF are you talking about man?


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_









Although this had me ROFL, lets keep it car related.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_I wonder if anyone caught the 'face' on the car in the one where the rager is topping off the oil...

I didn't catch that the first time around, had to go back and see it.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

OT, but just had to say:

_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_*I thought this was the appropriate thread to show off my new plates ....
*











It's been done before, and he's a mod on here.







It is an awesome plate though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (deucestudios)*

now, when most people type "LOL" they mean they think it's funny, but not necessarily that they ACTUALLY laughed, but when I saw this ...

_Quote, originally posted by *deucestudios* »_









... seriously I LOL'd








my dog even woke up because of my violent laughter hahaha


----------



## thehacker3 (Sep 24, 2009)

you guys are *******s lmao
i say that from the bottom of my heart, i love you guys really


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (thehacker3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thehacker3* »_you guys are *******s lmao
i say that from the bottom of my heart, i love you guys really

I have to say that i am very grateful for the fact that whenever i need a smile, i can depend on the FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU thread to make me LOL (car related or not, they are all good)THANKS GUYS


----------



## cr00ked-h (May 29, 2009)

Should have thrown random picture of G35 in there.


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*FV-QR*

LOL should have put the "everything went better than expected" at the end. Then show him losing his job and then FFFFFUUUUUUUUU


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDub_L_U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cr00ked-h* »_Should have thrown random picture of G35 in there.


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDub_L_U* »_LOL should have put the "everything went better than expected" at the end. Then show him losing his job and then FFFFFUUUUUUUUU

You guys are more then welcome to tweak it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stolenface (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (shooting blanks)*


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*









FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFF
FFFFFF
FFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
FFFFFF
FFFFFF
FFFFFF
FFFFFF
FFFFFF
FFFFFF
FFFFFF
UUU--------------UUUU
UUU--------------UUUU
UUU--------------UUUU
UUU--------------UUUU
UUU--------------UUUU
UUU--------------UUUU
-UUU------------UUUUU
--UUUU--------UUUUUU
-----UUUUUUUUUU--UU
--------UUUUUU-----UU


_Modified by Rattewagen at 4:44 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## jackboots (Feb 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ORIGINAL CONTENT BY JACKBOOTS


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jackboots)*

To try and put it back on topic and to be representative of my current situation


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jackboots)*

HAHAHA ROFLMAO!!
_Quote, originally posted by *jackboots* »_ORIGINAL CONTENT BY JACKBOOTS


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VW_RAT_VW)*


----------



## v4lve (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


















_Modified by v4lve at 11:42 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 
HAHAHAHAHA WIN!


----------



## VeeDubDude (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: (saranynsandiego)*


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (saranynsandiego)*

LOL!


----------



## Vwgeist (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (TurboJewUrS4)*


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *stolenface* »_










Awesome!!!


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Icantdrive65)*

Lego one


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (VeeDubDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDude* »_









Holy ****! EPIC LOL!!


----------



## LuckyDogg (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: (VeeDubDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDude* »_










I don't get it?
Since there's a bent valve he's going to have anal with his buddy?


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (LuckyDogg)*

I am going to assume said buddy was the one that did the original head work.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vwgeist* »_

















PG 26.


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_









WTF?!? Were you spying on my date last weekend?









But seriously, white castle is a sure fire way to crap your self if you're unprepared...


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_









I would have ordered something small while on the date, then stopped to pick something up afterwards.....
I mean that's just me though.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (20V BUG)*

I got a good Idea lets quote every picture no less than 5 times....


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bizybyker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bizybyker* »_I got a good Idea lets quote every picture no less than 5 times.... 

_Quote, originally posted by *bizybyker* »_I got a good Idea lets quote every picture no less than 5 times.... 

_Quote, originally posted by *bizybyker* »_I got a good Idea lets quote every picture no less than 5 times.... 

_Quote, originally posted by *bizybyker* »_I got a good Idea lets quote every picture no less than 5 times.... 

_Quote, originally posted by *bizybyker* »_I got a good Idea lets quote every picture no less than 5 times.... 

what a great idea.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_
what a great idea.









lol
here's mine, credit GSR for the sketch in quadrant #1. Sorry for the strange colors, not sure
what's going on my my colors in Paint.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (AndyTR32)*


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_
what a great idea.









I said picture champ, not words...


----------



## varanus (Sep 8, 2005)

It happened!


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## htownkid (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_









too bad it happens everyday


----------



## LukeRP311 (Mar 7, 2005)

this thread is so baller


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Haha sometimes i think they slow down just to watch us sweat.
Once I was driving to SC... on I-85 I think it was, me and this other guy who were cruising along at 80ish came up upon an obvious undercover... we slowed down behind it, and stayed there for around 15 mins. This one guy passed us all at 5-10 over and took an exit. The undercover followed and we resumed 80


----------



## htownkid (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

My contribution:


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Still laughing at the Lego one hours later.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Icantdrive65)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Icantdrive65* »_Still laughing at the Lego one hours later.

page no? Cant recall seeing it lol


----------



## kkelter (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (stolenface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stolenface* »_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoggerNot* »_
page no? Cant recall seeing it lol


Wow people are lazy.


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

^ What the FFFFFUUUUU?


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

Inspired by recent events:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: (Straz85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Straz85* »_Inspired by recent events:






























I remember that thread.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_^ What the FFFFFUUUUU?


----------



## Internal Combustion (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The Scream 2010


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buickboy92* »_





















I remember that thread.










Link to said thread?


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (klaxed)*


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

LOLsnowday


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (varanus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *varanus* »_








It happened!

What is it with soccer moms and dads they feel the need to offroad their SUV onto nice soccer grass at parks, lest they have to walk 20 more feet to where there are spots. This happens ALL the time at our park....I just go as early as possible so I dont have to deal with them.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_









This one is more Fuuuuuuuuuuuuu worthy because I have no idea what this is like living in SoCal all my life and only have experienced snow once in my life so i'm _That jackass that lolz at cold weather_ Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bastion72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_
Link to said thread?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4735634


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jordan 191)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jordan 191* »_^^^
LOL, you deserve it for holding the oil bottle the wrong way. The angled side pours smoothly due to the bottle design.









lol i never knew that


----------



## varanus (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (sakigt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sakigt* »_
What is it with soccer moms and dads they feel the need to offroad their SUV onto nice soccer grass at parks, lest they have to walk 20 more feet to where there are spots. This happens ALL the time at our park....I just go as early as possible so I dont have to deal with them.

It's insane! Not pictured are the other 8million other parking spots that were not taken. All of you have legs, use them! It happens every weekend at Manoa Valley park.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*

bwahahahaha hthe lego one has me LMAO








especially that I play with legos with my 2.5 year old daughter.


----------



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (G20t)*


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_


This one is awesome! I am always the one person who will get in the far left lane & pass the cop. 
Also....I know a lot of Police Officers......they laugh heartily at the 60MPH sheep. Muahahahaha! 


_Modified by a1veedubber at 12:50 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

To be fair you did ask if he "could hold the tomatoes please" instead of saying " NO TOMATOES".


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_To be fair you did ask if he "could hold the tomatoes please" instead of saying " NO TOMATOES".

i always say no onions and no pickles but they always put it


----------



## slikaznricer (Mar 27, 2008)

the chicken cabonara at quiznoes doesnt have tomatoes.


----------



## REDLINED600 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (slikaznricer)*


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (slikaznricer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slikaznricer* »_the chicken cabonara at quiznoes doesnt have tomatoes.

Only a fatty would know that.

Fatty.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This one isn't necessarily car related, but it is how I often feel when driving around town.








(and no, I didn't steal this one from anywhere







)


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mk2Fever)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2Fever* »_









Chicken Carbonara doesn't have tomatoes on it.
Your whole Quiznos establishment is FFFFFFUUUUUUU!


----------



## Davis. (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (BattleRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BattleRabbit* »_
Chicken Carbonara doesn't have tomatoes on it.
Your whole Quiznos establishment is FFFFFFUUUUUUU!

x2. Hold the Mushrooms on mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Davis.)*

It's not Quizno's, it's Quiz-blows. A falsified representation of the entire prototype of the "fast food sandwich" place. 
But, to be fair, I did mess up, the Chick Carb does not have tomatoes.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Fahrgefuhl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fahrgefuhl* »_









What is this?


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (r_fostoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r_fostoria* »_
What is this?

beef jerky grandpa


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8Tquattro)*









FFFFFUUUUU! Why can't people return calls?!


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
Wow people are lazy.

Iv read every page so far. I have enough of a life not to go re-read like 26 pages worth of jokes I have already read.
Some people are dbags..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Straz85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Straz85* »_Inspired by recent events:









Epic.


----------



## Afgandelight (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

This thread isnt funny anymore


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: (Afgandelight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afgandelight* »_This thread isnt funny anymore









this.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: (Massive Appeal)*

I think the thread has run it's course. 
Fffff... Nope -- can't even do it.


----------



## insertnickhere (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (a1veedubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a1veedubber* »_

This one is awesome! I am always the one person who will get in the far left lane & pass the cop. 
Also....I know a lot of Police Officers......they laugh heartily at the 60MPH sheep. Muahahahaha! 

_Modified by a1veedubber at 12:50 PM 1-25-2010_


you should be very careful with that. if a cop isnt speeding, he is looking for a customer. fyi


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoggerNot* »_
Iv read every page so far. I have enough of a life not to go re-read like 26 pages worth of jokes I have already read.
Some people are dbags..


When it was right on the last page I have a right to comment







if I see something mentioned I don't recognize I don't think it's too hard to go look at the last page or two...


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *insertnickhere* »_

you should be very careful with that. if a cop isnt speeding, he is looking for a customer. fyi


I *always* pass cops driving at or below the speed limit, most recently yesterday. No issues yet.


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Slowkums)*

Sorry for the lack of pictures








But let me tell you guys about my day so far.
First of all I've been out of job for about a year.
I haven't got any goverment support or anything so I have NO money getting in. Therefore I do some work as a mechanic to pay the bills and keep busy.
I was at home to get some lunch.
When I wanted to go back to my garage my car wouldn't start anymore (starter died/no money to buy another one). So I grab my bike to get back (-10 celsius). I had to go to my neighbours warehouse to get some parts. This building has no windows so it's pitch dark inside. Becuase I had the wrong key I had to walk from one side of the building to the other in the dark, about 30 meters. I had to walk fast becuase I had to disable the alarm. So I walk in and walk right into the a pole of a truck lift and snap my €600 glasses clean in halve







. And now I have a nice gash in my face. So now I can't work because I can't see. I can not get new glasses becuase I don't have a car, can't see enough to drive savely, and don't have any money to A. fix car B. buy new glasses C. pay bills.
And now I have to pass on an engine witch I need for my other car, so I could sell the car that just broke down.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## dento gt (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Cedric_s)*


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Cedric_s)*

Wow Cedric, I certainly hope things get better for you. In the mean time, have a








-GP


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Green Panzer)*


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Notch__Johnson)*

*Way better GTI than mine used for dramatic effect


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Notch__Johnson)*

"farfromreliabl"


----------



## slikaznricer (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (VadGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VadGTI* »_
Only a fatty would know that.

Fatty.









hahah 
I AM NOT FAT! i am just very "healthy"


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
When it was right on the last page I have a right to comment







if I see something mentioned I don't recognize I don't think it's too hard to go look at the last page or two...

Filter must be blocking the image url...Checked last two pages.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Cedric_s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cedric_s* »_So now I can't work because I can't see. I can not get new glasses becuase I don't have a car, can't see enough to drive savely, and don't have any money to A. fix car B. buy new glasses C. pay bills.

NOW do you people see how Volkswagens destroy lives???


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoggerNot* »_
Filter must be blocking the image url...Checked last two pages.


Then you are excused, my apologies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2.8)*

So I saved the Problem face to my photobucket for future use. Then in the left hand bottom corner I see this:








One of those cafepress like ads.
lol.


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G20t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G20t* »_










I sooooooo would use that coffee mug.


----------



## Cedric_s (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Adam144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam144* »_
NOW do you people see how Volkswagens destroy lives???









Haha, ironically it was not a vw that broke. It was my Renault clio 1.8 16v!! Witch are ifinitely worse then any vw, but I knew that before I bought it. Maybe that's the vw owner part again?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (blu98gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blu98gtivr6* »_I sooooooo would use that coffee mug.









I like the playing cards! You could carry a few to use at appropriate moments:
"Who the FFFFUUUUUUU.... do you think you are??!"
"My card..."


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *insertnickhere* »_

you should be very careful with that. if a cop isnt speeding, he is looking for a customer. fyi

Lol some ppl are so dumb/insecure. If the cop is going UNDER the speed limit, and you pass him going AT the speed limit, then you haven't broke the law and aren't going to get pulled over for speeding...
This type of thought process is just as dumb as people afraid to press the brakes when they are speeding and then see a cop cuz they think that hitting the brakes is the same thing as admitting to speeding. No. Hitting the brakes is perfectly legal, but ACTUALLY speeding can get you a ticket, so you hit the damn brakes and slow down. If the cop catches you on the brakes what's he gonna do in a court of law "Yes your honor I saw his brake lights on that MUST mean he was speeding previously" lol (although if he is radaring you then he would have already had you by then, better have your valentine 1 ready)


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
Lol some ppl are so dumb/insecure. If the cop is going UNDER the speed limit, and you pass him going AT the speed limit, then you haven't broke the law and aren't going to get pulled over for speeding...

I believe in several states, there are laws allowing officers to issue tickets for "too fast for conditions" whether it be due to rain, snow, traffic, etc. I'm guessing the FFFFFUUUU picture is a nice clear day on an otherwise dry road with barely enough traffic to warrant going slower than the limit.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_









Ok, I actually did the F-F-F-F-UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU thing after work tonight.
Why?
Well I walked across the road to the parking lot in the snow and noticed that massive bird flocks swooshing around and overhead.
Then I heard what I thought was sleet.
The something hits me right square on top of my head.
I instinctively touch the spot, pull my hand back with bird crap on it.
The I did the F-F-F-F-UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU thing!(seriously)


----------



## The Caesar (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

LOL! for the bird flying upside down


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (The Caesar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Caesar* »_LOL! for the bird flying upside down

I was laughing at the fact that he's just a head with feet


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
Then you are excused, my apologies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

And mine








Fellow vdubber with a vr6 and a gli


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

Win ^^


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

bwahahaha the funnies back on track








With the mild winter we've been having the effing crows are out every afternoon, crapping all over the place FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_

said bied doesn't think you car's even worth pooping on!


----------



## GutlessLump (May 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## htownkid (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blu98gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blu98gtivr6* »_
I sooooooo would use that coffee mug.









O RLY?
http://www.zazzle.com/troll_fa...05379


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Ya prolly not funny but I couldn't help continuing the natural evolution...










_Modified by eunos94 at 4:22 AM 1-27-2010_


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


----------



## That1Dude (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cityjohn)*

The "I just love the left lane" thought killed it for me


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

lol upside down bird


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (G20t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G20t* »_bwahahaha the funnies back on track


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (blu98gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blu98gtivr6* »_
I sooooooo would use that coffee mug.









lol me too.
Or playing poker with those cards. Can you imagine those pro poker players, instead of using a hat and sunglasses, just wear a problem face mask


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cityjohn)*

You could have just left that one with new Camry > FFFUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## ILL02GTI (Nov 17, 2004)

The McDowell's FFFFFUUUUU is killing me. I'm sure it's based on actuall experience too.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (ILL02GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILL02GTI* »_The McDowell's FFFFFUUUUU is killing me. I'm sure it's based on actuall experience too. 

He also drew an S13 fastback quite well







.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (That1Dude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *That1Dude* »_The "I just love the left lane" thought killed it for me


























































And the brunt out tail light.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cityjohn)*

Hate to be a nitpick nancy but the Yaris isn't part of the recall. I still lol'd at the concept though.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Surf Green)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surf Green* »_
And the brunt out tail light.









It only needs the Toyota Bumper Dent® to be perfect







.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

car related FFFFUUUU thread!!!!


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

like that s13 240 up there. lol


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (realpower)*


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

CAR RELATED


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*


----------



## Massive Appeal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*

this thread was funny like 5-6 pages ago. now its just boring. the jokes over guys.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_this thread was funny like 5-6 pages ago. now its just boring. the jokes over guys.


----------



## trb02jtta (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (trb02jtta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trb02jtta* »_


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (trb02jtta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trb02jtta* »_









FTFY


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: (Notch__Johnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notch__Johnson* »_
I was laughing at the fact that he's just a head with feet









At first I was like WHAT?









And then I scrolled up and just about drowned my monitor.


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (blu98gtivr6)*





































i fully appreciate this







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_this thread was funny like 5-6 pages ago. now its just boring. the jokes over guys.

Sorry, we'll get right on that for you, feel free to add, until then _kwicherbichen and join in, its not that hard_


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

hahahaha


----------



## rodrigoromao (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

lmfao at this thread. Subscribed!


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (rodrigoromao)*

This thread continues to amuse me. 
Please proceed.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (G20t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G20t* »_So I saved the Problem face to my photobucket for future use. Then in the left hand bottom corner I see this:








One of those cafepress like ads.
lol.

This seriously has me in tears because I'm laughing so hard


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_this thread was funny like 5-6 pages ago. now its just boring. the jokes over guys.



And what have you done to rectify this?
People really need to stop crying about how it's not funny and just post funny car related fuuuuuuu....


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Massive Appeal)*









True story I'm afraid


----------



## Vwgeist (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (retro_rocket)*


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Vwgeist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vwgeist* »_









Win!!!!


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I find it humorous your signature with the FFFUUU picture.


----------



## Triff Traff (Jan 2, 2009)

perfect.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Triff Traff)*


----------



## Triff Traff (Jan 2, 2009)

thats perfect Mike. haha


----------



## TASVW (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Vwgeist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vwgeist* »_













































Oh man...i was drinking orange juice with pulp, and now...all of it is in my nasal cavity.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TASVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TASVW* »_




































Oh man...i was drinking orange juice with pulp, and now...all of it is in my nasal cavity. 

PULP, YOU SAY?


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Subwoofers)*


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TASVW)*

alrigth, i'm drunk, or slow, but wtf is goin on herr? i have no idea hwat's going on?


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*









I had not been smoking nor drinking when watching the FFFFUUUU moment in the video that this is related to. Repeat, NOT smoking or drinking. . .








http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=427_1264611398
-SAV


----------



## shooting blanks (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SAVdub)*


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_alrigth, i'm drunk, or slow, but wtf is goin on herr? i have no idea hwat's going on?

What did the big tomato say to the little tomato? Ketchup.


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Lwize)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lwize* »_
What did the big tomato say to the little tomato? Ketchup.

The bag in his jacket pocket is heroin, don't do it!


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Time for a GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Time for a GTI* »_
The bag in his jacket pocket is heroin, don't do it!

Girl, you'll be a woman soon.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Subwoofers* »_ "What Marcellus Wallace looks like"


HAhahahahahahahahhaahahahahahaha!


----------



## TorontoGT (Oct 26, 2006)

Five dolla shake?
That Pulp Fiction one is the winner IMO.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re:  (T.O_Golf)*

"hey daddy-o, don't be a..."


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (andlf)*


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (1.8Tquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_









I never got this part. That's clearly not a square.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Subwoofers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Subwoofers* »_
I never got this part. That's clearly not a square.


----------



## Vwgeist (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Subwoofers)*

PulpFUUUU part2:


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (andlf)*

I did not realize that Trollface guy was related to FFUUUUUU guy.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_I did not realize that Trollface guy was related to FFUUUUUU guy.









Same dude.


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Vwgeist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vwgeist* »_









Awesome


----------



## v4lve (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDubScott)*


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Subwoofers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Subwoofers* »_









favorite...


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Del-GTIoo7)*









happened more than once before...


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
happened more than once before...
















Happens to me all the time. It's also irritating when you open the door and a whole bunch of snow falls off the roof onto the seat.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I hate that too! But I avoid dropping it on the seat just from opening the door by wiping the door seam off with my sleeve first


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^ never think to do that







I always just open the door watch the snow fall in and go FFFUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
happened more than once before...









lol yeah that's happened to me many times, I try to remember to CLOSE the door when I turn the wipers on lol


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
lol yeah that's happened to me many times, I try to remember to CLOSE the door when I turn the wipers on lol
even after I learned not to turn the wipers on with the door open, sometimes the wiper switch is in the on position from the night before.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

oh man I do not miss the Minnesota winters ... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Subwoofers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Subwoofers* »_









That had me in tears. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 79dubman (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_









repost x5 atleast


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Subwoofers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Subwoofers* »_
PULP, YOU SAY?

!!1!!!1!!!!!!!Congratulations!!!!!!!!8008!!1!!!
You are Post number 1000!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and







to you good sir


----------



## TheSpaceHasBeenRented (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_









nicest looking FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU evAr


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Fahrgefuhl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fahrgefuhl* »_









Someone please explain this one .. 
I've searched and searched and couldn't find anything about this one. Did a guy leave his wife in the car or something? What kind of car is that?


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (A2Carat)*

mmmm.... grandpa beef jerky....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4735634


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_mmmm.... grandpa beef jerky....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4735634

That thread answers nothing....I'm really interested as well.


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_









LMFAO.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (djsheijkdfj)*









damn you to hell


----------



## jeff1234 (Apr 24, 2002)




----------



## MoneyPitt (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: (jeff1234)*

^^^ LOL ......sac du lait....nice touch


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (jeff1234)*

^^


----------



## trb02jtta (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

re


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

ally annoying. I agree.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Subwoofers)*










_Quote, originally posted by *Subwoofers* »_


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_


















First thing I thought of: "The word is "NAGGERS."


----------



## p_h (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_dude, this ish won't ever fly in TCL, not even with a giant poo canon









30 pages hah u dumbass


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoneyPitt* »_^^^ LOL ......sac du lait....nice touch



it's supposed to be "sac de lait" not sac du lait
get your grammar right, kids


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_



















_Quote, originally posted by *p_h* »_
30 pages hah u dumbass



you;re late on that. I already acknowledged some other time later that I was wrong. your fail is duly noted


----------



## p_h (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_









you;re late on that. I already acknowledged some other time later that I was wrong. your fail is duly noted

Just because your fail has already been noted does not mean that it cannot be noted again. your fail has been duly noted more than once.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ugh, ruined


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (oh noes! cars!)*


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_Progressive Insurance chick

I dunno... she's kind of hot... not a supermodel by any means, but she'd probably make an awesome girlfriend.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_









First thing I thought of: "The word is "NAGGERS."









People Who Annoy You.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_
I dunno... she's kind of hot... not a supermodel by any means, but she'd probably make an awesome girlfriend.









well, the point is she's annoying, and the fact that the commercials get played all the time doesn't help her cause. nawmeen?


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_

I'd hit it...


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_

it's supposed to be "sac de lait" not sac du lait
get your grammar right, kids

Je suis correct avec le calice de bad grammeur tabernac. Gramar iz 4 NoObs


----------



## Eg2Driver (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_
Je suis correct avec le calice de bad grammeur tabernac. Gramar iz 4 NoObs

calice de tabarnak lolzzzzzz


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_
I'd hit it...


Stephanie Courtney. She's actually *very* attractive when not in those stupid commercials.


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*









bump
http://www.vaq.qc.ca/index.php...66fda 


_Modified by Rattewagen at 10:28 PM 1-30-2010_


----------



## stolenface (Aug 15, 2009)

^ they wanted to put that in a magazine? canadians are weird.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Don't under estimate the drawing power of the Ford Granada.


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (stolenface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stolenface* »_^ they wanted to put that in a magazine? canadians are weird.

I was confused too, but I just went with it.
First car to receive the ford logo since the 30's (1982 granada's only), low milage, clean. All you really need to impress these guys is a car you never expect to see.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_
I was confused too, but I just went with it.
First car to receive the ford logo since the 30's (1982 granada's only), low milage, clean. All you really need to impress these guys is a car you never expect to see.

lol... whats up with the arabic-like letters in box #3?


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_Don't under estimate the drawing power of the Ford Granada.









Everytime I see Granada I think of playing Socom when the terrorists would throw grenades.


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_
Everytime I see Granada I think of playing Socom when the terrorists would throw grenades.

LOL


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_

x209029090


----------



## Pueblorrado v4.0 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_









this is the first time the internet has made me laugh audibly in 2010.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re:*

I'm re-purposing head and feet guy


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_I'm re-purposing head and feet guy


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Re: (GsR)*


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (GsR)*

lol nice


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (p_h)*


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bandi53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bandi53* »_









True story bro?


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*

Duuudddeee I made this, why arent I quoted?


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_


----------



## sbghms (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (sbghms)*

last thursday night ...








Cracked from rocker panel to center tunnel. I like beaters, dont you?


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

Bump


----------



## herooftheday (Feb 2, 2010)

So many good ones in this thread. I read the whole thing, and decided to make one of my own....


----------



## 03GTI4Me (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (herooftheday)*

^^ I can definetly relate to that one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
IRS


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (schwank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *schwank* »_









Love this thread, had to contribute another diesel one:


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (firstorbit84)*

^ that is such a good one! I think I may actually make that face when that happens.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiphile* »_^ that is such a good one! I think I may actually make that face when that happens.


Thanks! It really does happen a lot tho... people who drive gassers just don't realize that they're taking the only diesel pump, and then they give you weird looks when you pull up and wait behind them with all the other pumps open, especially if you're in a golf... They just don't get what's so special about their pump that would make you wait for it...
Page 32!


----------



## Tj_gti (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (firstorbit84)*

this thread makes me


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

diesel minivans where?


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

The van isn't diesel...it's just using the only pump that is capable of also dispensing diesel


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_diesel minivans where?

Some stations have diesel pumps that have regular gas on the same pump too
I get the same looks when I'm in one of those ONE WAY in and out gas stations and theres an open pump and I sit behind someone because my gas cap is on the passenger side, not on the drivers side


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notch__Johnson* »_
Some stations have diesel pumps that have regular gas on the same pump too
I get the same looks when I'm in one of those ONE WAY in and out gas stations and theres an open pump and I sit behind someone because my gas cap is on the passenger side, not on the drivers side










german cars are notorious for that


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_
german cars are notorious for that


I had an argument with my friend about whether EVERY German car produced has had the gas cap on the passenger side (right side) (note that the right side would actually be the drivers side on a RHD car







).... I think that EVERY German car produced TODAY has it there, but I couldn't prove that every German car EVER produced has... 
No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet. Come on people!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (firstorbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_No FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU's on this page yet

This.


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*









Note. That 6X9 box was actually housing my makeshift sub amp. BALLIN!!!!


_Modified by Rattewagen at 5:53 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rattewagen)*

No FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SlowMotion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowMotion* »_No FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

fu...UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## hankolerd (May 31, 2006)

One I made a few weeks ago.


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (hankolerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hankolerd* »_One I made a few weeks ago.









???? auto?


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_
???? auto?

Bingo


----------



## hankolerd (May 31, 2006)

*Re: (Wilhelm R32)*

^ Thanks
Yeah, i kept finding some really nice m3's for a good price, and they would all end up being auto's.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


loosely based on true events


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_I'm re-purposing head and feet guy


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_
???? auto?

Maybe the clear corners?


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Re: (BRealistic)*


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

My first one.


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (warren_s)*

What's happening you're upset about filling up on premium or because some guy took your spot at the station, but it's empty?
D+


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (DzlDub)*

no, he accidentally pulled up to the pump on the wrong side and in the process of turning around, had his pump ganked by some ****** after having prepaid...


_Modified by mikeypoo at 11:38 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_









Oh noes! You put head and feet guy into an infinite mirror loop!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_had his pump ganked by some ******


The pump was empty, so he's a **** for pulling up to it?







that is just a crappy situation all around, no one's fault...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_
Oh noes! You put head and feet guy into an infinite mirror loop!

He's seeing himself in the 9th person.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

He divided by zero?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_He divided by zero?

He did divide by Hello Kitty.


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
He did divide by Hello Kitty.

I usually divide by Squirtle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Wilhelm R32)*

FFFFUUUU --- Summed up in a video. Multiple perspectives, form the people on the bridge, to the guy driving the dump truck, they all had an FFFUUU experience.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...0us03


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (XClayX)*

an auto m3 - duh 
there's only one E85 pump @ station too








repost & i like how the guy stops & watches death coming down the highway, i'd a been like cya


----------



## WolfsburgGTR (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_an auto m3 - duh 
there's only one E85 pump @ station too








repost & i like how the guy stops & watches death coming down the highway, i'd a been like cya

Ugh yes. My old ranger was flex-fuel so I would get e-85 sometimes. If someone is getting regular gas I put on my rape-face.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WolfsburgGTR)*

i thought of a sign they could put on the pump
then one day i noticed the station employee themselves were using that exclusive pump for gas, when all other 10 pumps were empty








but i still explain to people, i'm not staring @ them or have some weird fettish with their pump when they notice me waiting on them when the whole station is empty
diesels always announce their arrival, i wonder if they have the same problems


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (jimbogxp)*

Take your BS to IM, otherwise this thread gets locked again.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (warren_s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *warren_s* »_My first one.










Is that Hindi?


----------



## T.O.MATRIX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (VadGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VadGTI* »_
Is that Hindi?

lol. I don't know what it is, but it is not Hindi.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: (VadGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VadGTI* »_Is that Hindi?

Khmer (used mostly in Cambodia) but the letters themselves are completely random.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (warren_s)*


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Sortafast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sortafast* »_









THIS^^^^^^^^


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (cityjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_









in a solara?


----------



## slikaznricer (Mar 27, 2008)

unintended accel?


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (slikaznricer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slikaznricer* »_unintended accel?

Bingo. Floormat issue


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (VadGTI)*

Going to give this a shot, true story from last night. PS pay no mind to the bad spelling, i was just learning how to use Gimp and I couldnt figure out how to edit my spelling.










_Modified by jzobie at 5:05 PM 2-6-2010_


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (jzobie)*

This just happened to me...


----------



## rockstar55667 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (ttvick)*

Kinda car related:
and yes, i suck at MS Paint...and i know websites need advertisements...im just bored, and keeping this thread alive.


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (rockstar55667)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockstar55667* »_Kinda car related:
*pic*


----------



## rockstar55667 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: (PettR)*

oh get over it, it has a car in it!


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (rockstar55667)*

MOAR! damn it MOAR! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (rockstar55667)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rockstar55667* »_oh get over it, it has a car in it!

Relax, I was raging because of what happened, not because of the lack of car








Didn't realize until now that I kinda quoted it wrong


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: (PettR)*


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I have six sets of allen wrenches in my shop and I am amazed how often the one I need is missing from all six sets. Only because I lost it, though.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

6mm is the most common allen head on a VW... I bought a 6mm ratchet head because it was much easier


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Icantdrive65)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Icantdrive65* »_I have six sets of allen wrenches in my shop and I am amazed how often the one I need is missing from all six sets. Only because I lost it, though.

i was looking for a 10mm wrench today.... found 7 9mm and 5 11mm... no 10mm... it kinda makes sense though... the ones you actually use get lost (probably somewhere in the car or parkinglot)


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DUTCHMANia)*

Every set I've ever bought is missing the 7mm allen.
My contribution to this thread.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (blu98gtivr6)*

First attempt.


----------



## oloniccolo (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

RRRRRROOOOOOOZZZZZAAAAAAPPPPPPP


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (oloniccolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oloniccolo* »_RRRRRROOOOOOOZZZZZAAAAAAPPPPPPP


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*

I hate when I get a day off and this happens...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_I hate when I get a day off and this happens... 









Big kudos for a Sirius try, but I don't know that it means.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*

that's easy !
it still needs lowered to the point the roll center goes below the center of gravity still http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (cityjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_









QFT!!


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (cityjohn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_









awesome crab hands


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

crab people crab people taste like crab talk like people



_Modified by eunos94 at 1:23 PM 2-8-2010_


----------



## medicracer (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

I'm really looking for one the creepy guy (or "problem officer") stickers for my car. Preferably one that's cut out that you'd put on glass... I searched eBay, cafe press, etc for it.
I found the pedobear ones... don't think I want that on my car...lol.


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (medicracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *medicracer* »_I'm really looking for one the creepy guy (or "problem officer") stickers for my car. Preferably one that's cut out that you'd put on glass... I searched eBay, cafe press, etc for it.
I found the pedobear ones... don't think I want that on my car...lol.

http://www.zazzle.com/trollfac...15351
there you go


----------



## medicracer (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (saranynsandiego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saranynsandiego* »_
http://www.zazzle.com/trollfac...15351
there you go

I appreciate it.... nobody makes the kind that has it cut out and ready to stick though? Like the Calvin or No Fear stickers... I guess laser-cut?


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (medicracer)*

Take a copy of the face to a vinyl shop or sign shop. They should be able to do what you want.


----------



## medicracer (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah, a guy that I know that does that is part of a gun forum and long story short the gun forum will be down for a week or so for upgrades... ugh. 
I can check with him in a week I guess.


----------



## VeeDubDude (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: (medicracer)*


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDubDude)*

^ True story?


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDubDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDude* »_









OMFG i just bursted out laughing in my living room
look on roommates face: WTF???


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (peoples_car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peoples_car* »_
OMFG i just bursted out laughing in my living room
look on roommates face: WTF???

i did also








that was funny as ****


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Don't feel like drawing, but want to contribute today's rage....
Me: /brings case of oil to register
Cashier 1: "That'll be *$47.99*. If you get two Purolator filters, <this rebate, that discount, yadda, yadda> it'll be under $40. Like, *$38.99*."
Me: "I already have the filters I need."
Cashier 1: "So, you want to pay the higher amount?"
Me: "Dammitsomuch." /goes to get 2 unnecessary filters, returns to find Cashier 1 gone.
Cashier 2: This your oil? OK, 2 Purolator filters, <this rebate, that discount, yadda, yadda>, that'll be *$49.99*. You saved $17.00!"
Me:FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (blu98gtivr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blu98gtivr6* »_Take a copy of the face to a vinyl shop or sign shop. They should be able to do what you want.

It won't cost you a lot if you can hunt down a .eps or .ai file.


----------



## Morten_Fisker (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Haha I've done that







especially with New England's 50 degrees one day, -30 the next








WHat car is that pic ou of?


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Morten_Fisker* »_










LOL sorta the opposite of my FFUUUU. I was driving in the blistering heat in my brand new Tundra with dual climate control. I was wondering why the hell the air conditioning was SO weak, until I realized my girlfriend jacked up the f'ing heat on her side in the middle of July.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VeeDub_L_U)*

seat heaters !


----------



## Morten_Fisker (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
WHat car is that pic ou of?

A 2000 VW Lupo. 77 miles pr gallon believe it or not


----------



## aethelwulf (Mar 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Hopefully I don't get sued for this!!


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *aethelwulf* »_Hopefully I don't get sued for this!!


called my lawyer
you will be served in the next 105 minutes


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (VeeDubDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDude* »_ *studdedtirespic* 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (PettR)*








The last page and a half have redeemed this thread


----------



## Khyron (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (aethelwulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aethelwulf* »_Hopefully I don't get sued for this!!









Don't own a TDI, don't get it.


----------



## VeeDubDude (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: (Wilhelm R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wilhelm R32* »_^ True story?

Fortunately - not for me. Tho I have had close calls.


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (VeeDubDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDude* »_
Fortunately - not for me. Tho I have had close calls.









Lucky. I've hit 2 pedestrians (never been at fault). It's not fun. Scares the poo out of you when someone runs out in front of you!


----------



## aethelwulf (Mar 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Khyron* »_
Don't own a TDI, don't get it.










Have you heard a diesel engine before?


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (aethelwulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aethelwulf* »_
Have you heard a diesel engine before?

Sure but where is the FFFFFUUUUU in the pic? Is jump starting a diesel a bad thing?


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (aethelwulf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aethelwulf* »_Hopefully I don't get sued for this!!


It's impossible to leave the headlights on in a Jetta, they turn off if you remove the key and only leave the parking lights on, which don't have that big of a draw.


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_
It's impossible to leave the headlights on in a Jetta, they turn off if you remove the key and only leave the parking lights on, which don't have that big of a draw.

The MK5's shut off anything draining the battery after a certain amount of time, at least that is what I was told.


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (Viss1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viss1* »_







The last page and a half have redeemed this thread

Agreed!
I almost thought this thread was dead!


----------



## RedWagenGTI (Nov 23, 2007)

Less talk, more pics, bitches.


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: (VeeDubDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDude* »_









Reminds me of life in the Rockies.


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: (VeeDubDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDude* »_









that was awesome! haha!
i mean not the fact that it happens but you captured the situation most definitely.


----------



## omgwtfbbq! (Jan 17, 2010)

in for moar


----------



## omgwtfbbq! (Jan 17, 2010)

Just bought an S outside of Pittsburgh, having it shipped down to Daytona:










_Modified by omgwtfbbq! at 8:27 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Pittsburgh, Ohio?


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *omgwtfbbq!* »_Just bought an S outside of Pittsburgh, having it shipped down to Daytona:










Man, that sucks. Epic username though.


----------



## omgwtfbbq! (Jan 17, 2010)

lol, yeah Florida born and raised, I don't differentiate much between states north of the mason dixon :mullet:


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (omgwtfbbq!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omgwtfbbq!* »_lol, yeah Florida born and raised, I don't differentiate much between states north of the mason dixon :mullet:

You didn't!


----------



## omgwtfbbq! (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh yes, I did.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (omgwtfbbq!)*


----------



## omgwtfbbq! (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: (Del-GTIoo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Del-GTIoo7* »_
























Not car related but still the worst service ive ever gotten at a steak and shake


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*









From the "which car makes girls the horniest" thread


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


EDIT there's a blatant error there...i don't feel like fixing it cuz i just noticed. so yea, if you see it, no need to point it out.










_Modified by GsR at 1:07 AM 2-11-2010_


----------



## htownkid (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (VeeDubDude)*


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*








^


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (cyclegrip)*


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (htownkid)*

^^^Man, what a way to start off a new page! Well done to the both of you! Bravo!


----------



## VeeDubDude (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: (htownkid)*

*LMAO* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Toyota Unintended Acceleration . . .
Here's my version of the Toyota bit . . .


----------



## Sportero (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: (TurboREX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboREX* »_









Whoa, this actually happened to me.


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Sportero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sportero* »_
Whoa, this actually happened to me.








 Same here.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vee-Dubber-GLI* »_ Same here.









yeah me 3


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

Happened to me.


----------



## WolfsburgGTR (Jul 28, 2009)

I get the park it like its hot, but not the rest of the pic.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (WolfsburgGTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgGTR* »_I get the park it like its hot, but not the rest of the pic.

Kent State massacre... Confused as to what it has to do with this thread, though







.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (TurboJewUrS4)*

Serious WTF going on there


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## conor2.0 (Dec 31, 2008)

a very easy way to procrastinate from homework!


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Love the officer in shades

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VeeDubDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeDubDude* »_*LMAO* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Toyota Unintended Acceleration . . .
Here's my version of the Toyota bit . . .









my only complaint...no exhaust kink!


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rattewagen)*


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (worth_fixing)*


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (worth_fixing)*


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: (htownkid)*


----------



## htownkid (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (worth_fixing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *worth_fixing* »_


----------



## cool username (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_

















i've been lurking tcl for a long time and when i found that picture of spongebob i thought of the troll face and couldn't resist.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (htownkid)*

This is not based on my life or anyone I know
Saw a car riding around town with a stick like this, I thought maybe this is how it happened.


----------



## 79dubman (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (cyclegrip)*

cool story bro


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (worth_fixing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *worth_fixing* »_









I'm not getting it.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (abernfitch82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abernfitch82* »_
I'm not getting it.

me either but it still makes me sad in my heart








... every time I see a busted up lambo or Ferrari or whatnot, all i can help think about is all the good **** I could still pull out of it 


_Modified by skydive_007 at 1:37 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (skydive_007)*

I think its a smug driver posing, not seeing an open door and running into the open door with his Lambo. But, wouldn't it wreck the passenger's side and not the driver's side?


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (Wilhelm R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wilhelm R32* »_I think its a smug driver posing, not seeing an open door and running into the open door with his Lambo. But, wouldn't it wreck the passenger's side and not the driver's side?










This is TCL, concern yourself not with meaningful details such as those, lest ye be cast into the depths of csb's, lower it's, bagels, & rozaps.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*











































_Modified by Das Borgen at 9:19 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*

I stared at this for way too long.

_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_








_Modified by Das Borgen at 9:19 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geechie_Suede* »_I stared at this for way too long.


x2 lol


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_










this is a good representation of what happens when a n00b posts something dumb - especially having to do with mk4s and racing on the highway - on tcl


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_










HAhahahaha QFT


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Sort of a repost.










_Modified by BRealistic at 4:47 AM 2/14/2010_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_Sort of a repost.









^
Oh, that actually happened tonight on Craigslist.
The car also has 171k miles.
Damn 171k miles for a 2002 Miata is lots of Miata driving.


_Modified by BRealistic at 4:47 AM 2/14/2010_


----------



## skibum01 (Jan 11, 2009)

^when you see it, youll **** bricks


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *skibum01* »_^when you see it, youll **** bricks


there's at least 3 things you could be referring to


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
there's at least 3 things you could be referring to










I see em
Saturn Lady
ROZAP in the ad
autolamic


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_
I see em
Saturn Lady
ROZAP in the ad
autolamic



nah, there's something else there...you'll shti bricks


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

I see it seeing me


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Wilhelm R32)*

There's an owl!!!


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wilhelm R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wilhelm R32* »_I see it seeing me









lol


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

DAMN!!!!
i shat bricks at the owl

epic FFFFFFFUUUU BRealistic


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I'm not sure if I'm feeling that one^^


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_I'm not sure if I'm feeling that one^^

+1


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No. Thats rubbish


----------



## conor2.0 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (adrew)*

i do that all the time, but it starts getting close, then i get scared and brake. then as soon as i hit the brakes it changes


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (conor2.0)*

+1 for the Rubbish Bin...


----------



## mistral938 (Jan 9, 2010)

You've gotta look at the other lanes to nail the red light to green light. All the lights near me have a 3 sec gap between rep and green. If you see the other one turn red, keep accelerating because that red WILL turn green. (I'd make sure you know the intersection that it doesnt have a left only green) Have your friends freak than gawk at your awesomeness.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Del-GTIoo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Del-GTIoo7* »_+1 for the Rubbish Bin...

Sorry, just reporting the current evolution of the meme. See here for more (non-car-related) ones:
http://www.reddit.com/r/fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu/


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (mistral938)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mistral938* »_You've gotta look at the other lanes to nail the red light to green light. All the lights near me have a 3 sec gap between rep and green. If you see the other one turn red, keep accelerating because that red WILL turn green. (I'd make sure you know the intersection that it doesnt have a left only green) Have your friends freak than gawk at your awesomeness. 

true story


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_I'm not sure if I'm feeling that one^^

Which one?


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Which one?









The guy must have deleted his post or it was deleted. It wasn't good. It wasn't even an FFFFFFFUUUUU


----------



## omgwtfbbq! (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## 79dubman (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: (omgwtfbbq!)*

definite ROZAP. go back a couple of pages pal


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *79dubman* »_definite ROZAP. go back a couple of pages pal


it was a statement, not a ROZAP, pal.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


----------



## omgwtfbbq! (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: (79dubman)*

epic comprehension fail.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

this thread has


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

whats a rozap?


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_whats a rozap?

Means Milkbags in Danish.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_this thread has









Does it really take almost 2MB for you to say "jumped the shark"?


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Another rental car situation, there might be a sequal later


----------



## medicracer (Sep 25, 2005)

It's quid.


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (medicracer)*

I kinda like "squid"


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wilhelm R32* »_I kinda like "squid"










+1


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (medicracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *medicracer* »_It's quid.

It's cockney.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah I know it's quid but squid sounds funnier and I believe that Ali G introduced this term and has been accepted as an alternative word for "Great Britain Pound"


----------



## htownkid (Aug 17, 2009)

A long 36 page run, she did good, it's time to retire, lock this thread so it doesn't get more stupid. It's kinda boring now.


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *htownkid* »_A long 36 page run, she did good, it's time to retire, lock this thread so it doesn't get more stupid. It's kinda boring now. 


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (muffintop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffintop* »_
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

We just need the creative minds of TCL to step it up. I just happen to not be one of them.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (htownkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *htownkid* »_A long 36 page run, she did good, it's time to retire, lock this thread so it doesn't get more stupid. It's kinda boring now. 

and once again 








SRSLY .. just go jerk off instead of coming in this thread, problem solved ... douche


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

im just not good at making pics


----------



## REDLINED600 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

This was kinda hard to convey but I'm pretty sure everyone that has worked on cars knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I always save those for last


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You gave me an idea, I hope you don't mind if I borrow some of those


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *REDLINED600* »_This was kinda hard to convey but I'm pretty sure everyone that has worked on cars knows what I'm talking about.











_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_


















As a mechanic and having worked on cars for the past ~8 years, FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mistral938 (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_

















This always happens when it's cold outside too.


----------



## htownkid (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_
and once again 








SRSLY .. just go jerk off instead of coming in this thread, problem solved ... douche









sure, I'll go do that, then bust in your face.


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_










haha love the Valentine 1


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbo_Joe)*

This is the tale of my dead battery experience with my girlfriend's roommate's tdi. I should make a note of saying I didn't have my tools, otherwise removing that bolt would have taken all of 3 seconds... Also, the yellow car with the key is the immobilizer symbol fyi.


























For anyone curious about the touching the battery cables together thing, here's the thread about it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

interesting.


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

happened to me a few minutes ago while trying to upload those FFFFUUUU's and I couldn't help it


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_happened to me a few minutes ago while trying to upload those FFFFUUUU's and I couldn't help it

























































bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah












































































































































. After a boring ass day of work this has fixed me


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_
bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah












































































































































. After a boring ass day of work this has fixed me

oh cool, thanks for quoting the whole thing jackass







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_
bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah












































































































































. After a boring ass day of work this has fixed me

i lol'd, too


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*

LMAO that was great.








I was going to make one for something that happened to me yesterday but it's not even worth it after that one.


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

I like how as soon as someone pipes up about how they think this thread sucks, hoards of TCL addicts rush in to disprove them within a matter of minutes.


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dustinwark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dustinwark* »_
oh cool, thanks for quoting the whole thing jackass







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif






























OMG ITS THE END OF THE WORLD HE QUOTED A PIC THAT ISNT EVEN THAT BIG!!!!!!!!!
gtfo


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVan* »_LMAO that was great.








I was going to make one for something that happened to me yesterday but it's not even worth it after that one.


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_
bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah












































































































































. After a boring ass day of work this has fixed me

It had the same effect on me...! LMAO!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

Here's a rundown.
I buy a magnetic oil drain plug off of ebay that says fits my car.
Time for oil change.
Try to fit new magnet drain plug, doesn't fit.
Looks at threads of old plug compared to new plug.
FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU.
Yeah, not worth making one


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i dont get the "problem" one....


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_i dont get the "problem" one....


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


_Modified by mikeypoo at 1:43 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (htownkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *htownkid* »_
sure, I'll _blah blah blah_.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jetta2.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2.8* »_
bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah












































































































































. After a boring ass day of work this has fixed me
















































































I'll never see windows problems the same way from now on...


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cityjohn)*

Sorry for the poor skills, but I'm contributing...


----------



## TorontoGT (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bastion72)*









Problem guy/Error message made me laugh
Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_

















everyday of my life


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*

that youtube is epic


----------



## daytonaboogie (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*









monsoon: the only part of my car that sounds right.


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (daytonaboogie)*


----------



## skibum01 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_that youtube is epic


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...e=fvw


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

youtube/problem and poop in window i burst out laughing. to good


----------



## Vdubmark2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Mine from today


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

car related fuuu threaddddzzzz!!1


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

ahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## cool username (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (ace005)*

true story an hour ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i've been lurking for awhile and have always wanted something to make a FFUUU comic out of and now that i have something, i wish i didn't.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cool username)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cool username* »_true story an hour ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i've been lurking for awhile and have always wanted something to make a FFUUU comic out of and now that i have something, i wish i didn't.









An evil wizard turned your Honda into a telephone pole?


----------



## cool username (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
An evil wizard turned your Honda into a telephone pole?









nah the wizard transported my honda away with a screwdriver and took my sticker off the window and stuck it on the telephone poll.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cool username)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cool username* »_ 
nah the wizard transported my honda away with a screwdriver and took my sticker off the window and stuck it on the telephone poll.

self explanatory


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cool username)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cool username* »_ 
nah the wizard transported my honda away with a screwdriver and took my sticker off the window and stuck it on the telephone poll.

That sucks that your car was stolen. Did you just get it?
And yes, I was intentionally misreading your FFFUUU comic.


----------



## cool username (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (mraguilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mraguilar* »_
self explanatory









i thought so too
edit: just saw his reply ha

_Quote, originally posted by * BRealistic* »_
That sucks that your car was stolen. Did you just get it?
And yes, I was intentionally misreading your FFFUUU comic. 


yeah i had it for about 3 months. my parents bought for me for graduation and i said a honda would get stolen but nooooo


_Modified by cool username at 3:36 PM 2-19-2010_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cool username)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cool username* »_
yeah i had it for about 3 months. my parents bought for me for graduation and i said a honda would get stolen but nooooo


Did you have comprehensive insurance (theft)?
Was it a stick or auto?
What are you going to do next?


----------



## muffinwoman (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cool username)*

My Honda kind of happened like that, except when I walked outside (after being woken up by my friend's parents) I found a crumpled up hunk of metal where I thought I parked my Honda.








Took 2 hours for the cops to show and they never found the culprit. Liability insurance sucks. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (muffinwoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffinwoman* »_
Took 2 hours for the cops to show 

I smell another FFFUUUUUUU idea.....


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *skibum01* »_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...e=fvw










Awesome


----------



## cool username (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Did you have comprehensive insurance (theft)?
Was it a stick or auto?
What are you going to do next?

Nope, liability.
It was auto. The trans slips and shudders so I'm kinda hoping whoever took it will just dump it cause it sucks to drive.
I'm not too sure what to get next. I love e30s but I really really want an orange one.. I'm thinking possibly a mercedes though.. a 190d maybe. Need something cheap..and quickly so I can get to work this week.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cool username)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cool username* »_
I love e30s but I really really want an orange one..


----------



## cool username (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_









What they came in orange, I've seen a couple. I almost got one once but when I showed up the dude had caved in the side after his craigslist post..which could be another ffffuu comic. 2 hr drive.


_Modified by cool username at 1:08 AM 2-20-2010_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

damn that sucks about ur car being stolen


----------



## insertnickhere (May 9, 2009)

who steals a 92 accord, wagon?!


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_















































































I'll never see windows problems the same way from now on...

Well technically that's actually a Firefox problem, not a Windows problem. That's the error message you get when Firefox cacks and doesn't know how to recover.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *insertnickhere* »_who steals a 92 accord, wagon?!



**** ****ing ******** ****ers


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (insertnickhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *insertnickhere* »_who steals a 92 accord, wagon?!

well wagons are very practical


----------



## rferic18 (May 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_

**** ****ing ******** ****ers

Are there any f's Alex?


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (rferic18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rferic18* »_
Are there any f's Alex?

Pat or Vanna would know.


----------



## rferic18 (May 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Booster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Booster* »_
Pat or Vanna would know. 

FFFFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## daytonaboogie (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (muffinwoman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muffinwoman* »_
Took 2 hours for the cops to show and they never found the culprit.


----------



## cool username (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (rferic18)*

update to my ffffuuu.
my boyfriend just went for a drive and found my car literally down the street. a neighbor said its been leaving and coming back. so some stupid tweaker has been driving it around! waiting for the chp to come to my house and hopefully i can watch the f***er get arrested








i'm gonna sell it. i can't drive it anymore..i feel like its been tainted


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cool username)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cool username* »_update to my ffffuuu.
my boyfriend just went for a drive and found my car literally down the street. a neighbor said its been leaving and coming back. so some stupid tweaker has been driving it around! waiting for the chp to come to my house and hopefully i can watch the f***er get arrested








i'm gonna sell it. i can't drive it anymore..i feel like its been tainted


youtube it please!!!!


----------



## omgwtfbbq! (Jan 17, 2010)

Happened to me while driving home the other day. Thankfully I had just bought a roll of shop towels and had them sitting on my passenger seat. 









Also:










_Modified by omgwtfbbq! at 7:22 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Don't pick your nose while driving!


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Happened to me before


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*

^ lol me and my buddies did that to a couple of wangsters once.


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thrid frame is like picasso drawing comics














^^^


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

car lounge goes FFFFUUUU:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4772564


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_car lounge goes FFFFUUUU:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4772564










I laughed SOO hard


----------



## LuckyCharms (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (omgwtfbbq!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omgwtfbbq!* »_Happened to me while driving home the other day. Thankfully I had just bought a roll of shop towels and had them sitting on my passenger seat.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (omgwtfbbq!)*

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w27/blissfulshadowsx/Lolcat/Random/template.jpg[/QUOTE
Nice touch with the Rozap FM haha
I have no FFFuuuuuu to add from this weekend so I'll just put this










_Modified by Notch__Johnson at 7:29 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_Happened to me before









I lol'd. Nice usage of coolface.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_Happened to me before










Happened to me a couple of months ago. B**ch absolutely soaked me and three other people.
not as bad as this though







epic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D85wjKBEfBg


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_not as bad as this though







epic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D85wjKBEfBg









I just about died laughing at that.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (klaxed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klaxed* »_







I just about died laughing at that.

LMAO!!!! That was HILARIOUS!!! I wish they turned around and got an after shot hahhaa


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_









GOLD!......... FSO Please!


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gargameliob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gargameliob* »_
GOLD!......... FSO Please!









Quit making that one reappear!


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*

best thread aver omg lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu now im late for work sh!t


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (spooky24v)*

bump


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rattewagen)*


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

@Rattewagen, Well played sir.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

hahahahaha shoulda used a civic tho


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (omgwtfbbq!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omgwtfbbq!* »_ 












Replace car with bed with feet in the air...


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: (winstonsmith84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winstonsmith84* »_
Replace car with bed with feet in the air...

step 1: do that
step 2: vomit


----------



## justchiefy (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Clarkson)*

i literally cant read this thread in class or ill end up busting out laughing!


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (justchiefy)*


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *winstonsmith84* »_
Replace car with bed with feet in the air...



This one time after about a 12 of MGD and several shots of 151... blah blah blah lots of gross stuff blah blah blah christened her vajayjay with the remaining contents of my belly.
The moral of the story. If it smells like meat flee the sheets.




_Modified by eunos94 at 7:04 PM 2-24-2010_


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_

















OMFG, you have me crying at the bar. People are looking at me and I can't tell them why I'm laughing so hard














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iceman18T (Mar 23, 2004)

Love the cattle skull. lol


----------



## Gallucci (Aug 31, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wilhelm R32* »_
OMFG, you have me crying at the bar. People are looking at me and I can't tell them why I'm laughing so hard














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















It is like 4 o'clock .....ya drunk.....


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Gallucci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gallucci* »_
It is like 4 o'clock .....ya drunk.....

you jealous?







. It's happy hour in my village. And the pic of that rock just sitting there, then it has the sly guy face on it, funny! Need another beer


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Wilhelm R32)*

needs work.


----------



## Fahrgefuhl (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_
Happened to me a couple of months ago. B**ch absolutely soaked me and three other people.
not as bad as this though







epic
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D85wjKBEfBg

come on that kid died dont laugh


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (winstonsmith84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winstonsmith84* »_Replace car with bed with feet in the air...

...and replace the "FFFFFFUUUUUUU" with "Everything Went Better Than Expected!"
















_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Clarkson* »_
step 1: do that
step 2: vomit











_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_This one time after about a 12 of MGD and several shots of 151... blah blah blah lots of gross stuff blah blah blah christened her vajayjay with the remaining contents of my belly.
The moral of the story. If it smells like meat flee the sheets.









You know how I know you're gay?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JoggerNot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoggerNot* »_needs work.









what does cali model digifant 1 mean?


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoggerNot* »_needs work.










love the keyboard... A- for effort


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

 A Little info on Digifant 1


----------



## Gallucci (Aug 31, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wilhelm R32* »_
you jealous?







. It's happy hour in my village. And the pic of that rock just sitting there, then it has the sly guy face on it, funny! Need another beer










1:Jealous.....*yes*
2:rock sitting there,sly face funny....*yes*
3:I need a beer....*yes*
4rofit!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_ A Little info on Digifant 1 


lol ok thanks. but is it a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

*FV-QR*

The Jamaican scam phone number is a bad thing.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_

lol ok thanks. but is it a good thing or a bad thing? 

[/QUOTE]
In some cases, its like owning a ancient 1927 Model T.
Its nice as long as you don't need parts


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
love the keyboard... A- for effort









bahahaha i didnt even notice the keyboard till you said it. rofl


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_

















So rocks break through laminated glass now?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (bizybyker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bizybyker* »_
So rocks break through laminated glass now?









Yes.
Problem?


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

nope


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (bizybyker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bizybyker* »_nope

I suspect you chose your answer based on the face








btw your sig is HILARIOUS


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Nothing wrong with Digi-1... they use most of the same parts


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Fahrgefuhl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fahrgefuhl* »_
come on that kid died dont laugh

Really?


----------



## Volvo_D (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*

OK...here goes my first attempt. Enjoy!


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Volvo_D)*

alright for a first attempt. Keep working on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you guys are over using trollface, its starting to not be funny anymore. Only use him if its going to compliment the comic.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_you guys are over using trollface, its starting to not be funny anymore. Only use him if its going to compliment the comic.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ZoomBy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZoomBy* »_you guys are over using trollface, its starting to not be funny anymore. Only use him if its going to compliment the comic.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Volvo_D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volvo_D* »_OK...here goes my first attempt. Enjoy!


Thankfully we have a choice of CTV, TSN or TSN2 for coverage all in HD. Everytime I turn on NBC, yeah, freaking lots of commercials. Try CTV or TSN.ca for live coverage. now back to the fffuuu's


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonPatrizio* »_









omg this. Same thing happened to me. I drove it for 4 months like that


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubScott)*


----------



## Justinburg (May 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_giant ass cool face picture

i bet you really ruined someone's day by not resizing that beast.








Not me though


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*

gah, you guys are a bunch of party poopers.










_Modified by mikeypoo at 1:24 AM 2-26-2010_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Internal Combustion)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Internal Combustion* »_

I LOVE FIREVORTEX!

Yep.
No need to love your wife when your whore mistress cleans up her steaming messes.

And FWIW- Forevortex is great, but the fact that it is needed is VERY sad.



_Modified by BRealistic at 4:44 PM 2/26/2010_


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*

I haz new backround.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
And FWIW- Forevortex is great, but the fact that it is needed it VERY sad.


QFT. Its the only reason I use Firefox at all


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Firevortex is great...all except for that stupid shoutbox that pops up and takes up half your browser window every time you want to go to a different subforum...
In other news:
A whole lot of snow fell, day and evening classes are canceled.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_Firevortex is great...all except for that stupid shoutbox that pops up and takes up half your browser window every time you want to go to a different subforum...


I have NEVER had that happen to me.... EVER!


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_Firevortex is great...all except for that stupid shoutbox that pops up and takes up half your browser window every time you want to go to a different subforum...


Go to the top of your firefox browser and click on the FireVortex tab. Go to the options and turn it off.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Joe* »_
Go to the top of your firefox browser and click on the FireVortex tab. Go to the options and turn it off. 


wow...i can't believe I never thought to do that


----------



## Turbo_Joe (Nov 13, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
wow...i can't believe I never thought to do that


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Turbo_Joe)*

that's a FFFUUUU in itself.


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

I actually PMed a moderator to ask how to turn it off.


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_I haz new backround.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (A Gruesome Time)*

fire tex ftw


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboJewUrS4)*

WTF


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboJewUrS4)*

Bro....


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

stupid


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (A Gruesome Time)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A Gruesome Time* »_









I don't think I could keep that background for long....just the thought of that face trolling me every time I turned my comp on makes me fffuuuuu....


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

let's get back on track please


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (jebglx)*









came out a littler smaller than expected. (Ctrl and + = ZOOM)


_Modified by Del-GTIoo7 at 1:02 AM 2-27-2010_


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (Del-GTIoo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Del-GTIoo7* »_ 
came out a littler smaller than expected.


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*









EDIT: Spelling fail


_Modified by Rattewagen at 8:51 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sorry dude.... it may be a true story but it was so funny


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_








EDIT: Spelling fail

Did he stay your friend?


----------



## Brendon1098 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: (BRealistic)*









This happened yesterday...
Black car is me in the SE-R altima. Yellow is my friend Jimmy in his 20th.
Purple is guy hitting mad vteks yo! I couldn't see him and went anyways, barely made it. Jimmy followed while mr Blue had stopped for us but jimmy realized he was going to get t-boned so he chose the Crub over getting tboned. 


_Modified by Brendon1098 at 11:55 AM 2-28-2010_


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: (Brendon1098)*

I hate it when people stop like that when there's two lanes in each direction...


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_sorry dude.... it may be a true story but it was so funny









at first I was like








then I








I lost a good set of VW teardrops, but he got over 2G's in tickets...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_
at first I was like








then I








I lost a good set of VW teardrops, but he got over 2G's in tickets...

lol damn....


----------



## omgwtfbbq! (Jan 17, 2010)

Happened today:


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (omgwtfbbq!)*

http://*************.net/File/LargeThumbnail/1030.jpg?secondLine=Lemon%3F


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*here is my contribution...and car related too!!*









but then...


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: here is my contribution...and car related too!! (lil_kano)*


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

HA!


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

EPIC!


----------



## CB022481 (Mar 10, 2008)

i just laughed so hard people out in the shop heard me. awesome and epic at same time!!!!!!!!11!!11!!!!


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: (CB022481)*

True story?


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (Diesel Smugness)*

SHART!


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: here is my contribution...and car related too!! (lil_kano)*

lol omg dude that was grate


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: here is my contribution...and car related too!! (spooky24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooky24v* »_lol omg dude that was grate









Grate?


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha! your welcome guys. no not a 100% true story but it popped up in my head and i just had to share. 
took me a while to put together though.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil_kano* »_ Shart FUUUUU


Best one in 41 pages.


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: here is my contribution...and car related too!! (lil_kano)*

















kano, that was the funniest thing I've seen in a long time!









edit: and now you guys know the real meaning behind my name...


_Modified by mikeypoo at 8:45 PM 3-2-2010_


----------



## madeinkorea23 (Dec 8, 2006)

i just had the hardest time controlling my laugh because im in the school library right now and people began to look at me funny because i couldn't stop laughing out loud when i saw the shart one ahah. propss


----------



## htownkid (Aug 17, 2009)

LMFAO


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

LMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: here is my contribution...and car related too!! (lil_kano)*

sharts are not funny when they happen to you.
lol...


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lmao! glad i could you guys a laugh! i know i still start chuckling when i look at it.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*

LMAO @ shart


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

A continuing story...


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

hahahaha wait... didn't I do a shart one on page 20?


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_hahahaha wait... didn't I do a shart one on page 20?


Yeah, but yours wasn't nearly as funny.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonPatrizio* »_A continuing story...








 
Hahahahahaha seriously! who uses Bob Ross in a FFFFFUUUU comic!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mk3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3er* »_
Yeah, but yours wasn't nearly as funny.










Having sharted many a time due to sliders, I thought it was pretty good


----------



## 1.8Tquattro (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_

Having sharted many a time due to sliders, I thought it was pretty good
















You might wanna get that checked out.


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8Tquattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tquattro* »_







You might wanna get that checked out.

What's to get checked out. No White Castle in your area? I get the ****s just thinking about eating them. NO ONE can eat that crap and not, well, crap!


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (winstonsmith84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winstonsmith84* »_I get the ****s just thinking about eating them.

X2


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ok. i went through all 42 pages and didnt see it. 
there was a FFFFUUUUU posted in the mk3 forums about how blinding drop in HID's are in halogen housings. does anyone have it?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_ok. i went through all 42 pages and didnt see it. 
there was a FFFFUUUUU posted in the mk3 forums about how blinding drop in HID's are in halogen housings. does anyone have it?

This one?








I posted it back somewhere.. can't remember the page now.
So now we need a FFFUUUUU thread index.










_Modified by BRealistic at 10:12 PM 3/3/2010_


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

YES!
right click, save as

thank you much!


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonPatrizio* »_
*Bob Ross Exhaust shop*


I was laughing so hard my fiancee said "what the f is wrong with you?" Well done!


----------



## abernfitch82 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (classicjetta)*

The last two pages of this thread had me laughing the most!


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (abernfitch82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abernfitch82* »_The last two pages of this thread had me laughing the most!


Agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif let's keep it going.


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*

No FFFUUUU to add but to compliment this pic...

_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_









I posted it back somewhere.. can't remember the page now.
So now we need a FFFUUUUU thread index.









_Modified by BRealistic at 10:12 PM 3/3/2010_


----------



## lil_kano (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (Del-GTIoo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Del-GTIoo7* »_Agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif let's keep it going.

ask and you shall recieve:








...


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Brendon1098)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brendon1098* »_








This happened yesterday...
Black car is me in the SE-R altima. Yellow is my friend Jimmy in his 20th.
Purple is guy hitting mad vteks yo! I couldn't see him and went anyways, barely made it. Jimmy followed while mr Blue had stopped for us but jimmy realized he was going to get t-boned so he chose the Crub over getting tboned. 


Blindly following another vehicle across lanes of traffic is not smart. (assuming I am reading your FU cartoon correctly).




_Modified by BRealistic at 4:41 PM 3/4/2010_


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (bizybyker)*


true story


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TORSEN TRACTION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TORSEN TRACTION* »_who made the screaming guy? i dont remember

4chan.org


----------



## VeeDubDude (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDubDude)*


----------



## VeeDubDude (Feb 17, 2001)

*Re: (VeeDubDude)*


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (VeeDubDude)*


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (thecorradokid24)*

not car related but I saw this on lamebook today:


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_not car related but I saw this on lamebook today:










red x


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW1.8Tsunami* »_
red x

I see it.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
I see it.

hmm, must be a filter on my machine....it came up on my iphone


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

lol wait so her dad stop a car rolling downhill with 1 leg??? 
and why wasnt the car in gear? lol


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
true story

His little arms in the air just made me cry tears of laughter


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yeah me too lol


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

whoever thought of using Bob Ross should win 10,000 dollars.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (TetsuoShima)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TetsuoShima* »_whoever thought of using Bob Ross should win 10,000 dollars.

I bet he manages the body shop too.
HAPPY LITTLE ORANGE PEELS


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Wilhelm R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wilhelm R32* »_
His little arms in the air just made me cry tears of laughter






























X2















Look at the carbon build up on the old spark plugs.


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
X2















Look at the carbon build up on the old spark plugs.









I missed that! Stellar!














. That pic made me laugh again dammit


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Wilhelm R32)*

LMAO yeah when I saw that I laughed so much too


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
true story










_Quote, originally posted by *TetsuoShima* »_whoever thought of using Bob Ross should win 10,000 dollars.

I'd be honored if TCLers use him to keep the FFUUU's coming.


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonPatrizio* »_
I'd be honored if TCLers use him to keep the FFUUU's coming. 


Is it ok if he speaks franglish?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Crap, I forgot to post this one in the FFFUUU thread.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

I hope that didn't really happen....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_I hope that didn't really happen....

Oh admit it- if I was scalped by a Chevy Cheyenne, you'd be rotflol.








And yes- I did see it just in time to duck. But ducking just in time doesn't make for a very good FFUUUU.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BRealistic)*

lol yeah that would be pretty funny... even if it happened to me lol


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i lol'd...it's just so random


----------



## dj_wawa (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (BRealistic)*



















_Modified by dj_wawa at 10:04 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_wawa* »_










of all the LOL in here, this is the only picture I actually LOL'd at.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (Fettes Brot)*

Every dog wants their cake and to eat it too...
+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (Del-GTIoo7)*


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_


----------



## WontGetBannedAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

*FV-QR*

mornin' bill.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_wawa* »_ 









_Modified by dj_wawa at 10:04 PM 3-7-2010_

This goes here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4616846


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (AndyTR32)*

wow that SUV crashing......


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_wow that SUV crashing......























What's the story with that SUV? Did it cruch the drivers head at the end there?


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (bastion72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_
What's the story with that SUV? Did it cruch the drivers head at the end there?

My guess would be yes, otherwise it was the impact from smacking the ground. Seatbelts save lives


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_
true story


Back on topic.

LOL at the arms and the fingers holding the spark plugs.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

lol, awesome. Did you make that?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_









wow... thas actually REALLY well detailed.


----------



## Triumph (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (AndyTR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndyTR32* »_
My guess would be yes, otherwise it was the impact from smacking the ground. Seatbelts save lives









My guess is, that isn't someone's life that'd be worth saving.
Just a guess.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Triumph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Triumph* »_
My guess is, that isn't someone's life that'd be worth saving.
Just a guess.

That's a pretty mean thing to say... unless I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cityjohn)*

First thread I see coming back to TCL after a while, and by page 5 im almost crying im laughing so hard. God i missed this ****




































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## omgwtfbbq! (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

That was a high speed chase, which means they probably had recently committed a probably violent felony. If you're dumb enough to run from the police in a massive SUV with no seat belt then your dumb ass deserves to get ejected from the vehicle.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (omgwtfbbq!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omgwtfbbq!* »_That was a high speed chase, which means they probably had recently committed a probably violent felony. If you're dumb enough to run from the police in a massive SUV with no seat belt then your dumb ass deserves to get ejected from the vehicle. 

True, but I still felt bad that they died. I know they werent really model citizens lol.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_
Is it ok if he speaks franglish?









wow. awesome and SOOO true.


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (worth_fixing)*

LOL @ Cambodian Tire in kay-bec


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (muffintop)*

why were you driving at night with your lights off fool?


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

This is legendary


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## JayZ235 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (dj_wawa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dj_wawa* »_










Highway testing of a new Toyota-burban?


----------



## serpicowasright (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (serpicowasright)*


_Quote, originally posted by *serpicowasright* »_









meaning he didnt get the timing belt.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *triptronic* »_
meaning he didnt get the timing belt. 


He got ballar wheels yo


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DowNnOuTDubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowNnOuTDubin* »_
He got ballar wheels yo

wheels > timing belt. every time 
lol jk


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DowNnOuTDubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *serpicowasright* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *DowNnOuTDubin* »_
He got ballar wheels yo


Yup.









lol at the brushed aluminium ashtray.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ivan50)*

Haha, sweet fender stickers


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (AndyTR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndyTR32* »_Haha, sweet fender stickers

You'd think one of those sponsors would chip in for new tires.


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*

hopefully not rozap
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6uR2e_61nk
car content @ 1:10


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pkraven)*

At first I was like WTF. Then I


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

I liked it better when I imagine the face just saying "eff-youuuuuuuuuuuuu!"


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (VeeDubScott)*

happened to me today:


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (firstorbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firstorbit84* »_happened to me today:









I've had something similar happen to me except it was a shopping cart that put a ding in my brand new car. No shopping carts near my car though.


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinisterMind* »_
I've had something similar happen to me except it was a shopping cart that put a ding in my brand new car. No shopping carts near my car though.











exact same thing happened on my 2000-mile Si's front fender


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff1234* »_


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Great Thread!


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JaySmile)*


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SinisterMind* »_
I've had something similar happen to me except it was a shopping cart that put a ding in my brand new car. No shopping carts near my car though.










Me too except somehow I got hit by another car in an empty parking lot.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*









Pika has a coolface and a FFFUUUUUU face
sorry if ROZAP, will buy a round of bagged milk. 


_Modified by audi80Quattro at 2:23 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_ I really just posted a picture of Pikatchu... 

.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
. 








.
.
.








.
.
.











_Modified by shortydub at 4:00 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*

I don't even know anything about pokemon. All I know is some of the comic faces posted here are in that image. I though it was relevant. 
For that dose of PIKAFFFFFUUUUUUU hate:


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*

you're missing the most important one:


----------



## Volvo_D (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_I don't even know anything about pokemon. All I know is some of the comic faces posted here are in that image. I though it was relevant. 
For that dose of PIKAFFFFFUUUUUUU hate:









^somehow that face doesnt look as pissed as the original. fail on comicbook face.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Volvo_D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volvo_D* »_
^somehow that face doesnt look as pissed as the original. fail on comicbook face.

I agree. It looks like somebody that's been beaten into a drooling idiot.


----------



## pretzelogic (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
I agree. It looks like somebody that's been beaten into a drooling idiot.

Way more anger here, as illustrated by the fire.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pretzelogic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretzelogic* »_









This happened to me this weekend. Had an appointment at 9am yesterday for something that would take about 5 minutes to replace, and the car didn't get pulled in until 9:45. If you can't do my car at 9 don't schedule me at 9.


----------



## pretzelogic (Nov 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_
This happened to me this weekend. Had an appointment at 9am yesterday for something that would take about 5 minutes to replace, and the car didn't get pulled in until 9:45. If you can't do my car at 9 don't schedule me at 9. 
 Exactly!


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pretzelogic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretzelogic* »_ Exactly! 

And I own a shop so I can understand having a busy schedule, but it's not that hard to schedule people only when you have open spots when you know a tech is available, especially in the early am.


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pretzelogic)*

After I installed my new Headlights, I went to the shop to get my lights adjusted, it was Saturday, about 45 Minutes til they close, and I wasn't curious to drive to work blindly on Monday.
"Yeah, you can make an appointment for monday afternoon."
-> "Why don't you do it now? I need my car ready".
"No, the mechanics are all busy, there's no time left today".

->


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_
And I own a shop so I can understand having a busy schedule, but it's not that hard to schedule people only when you have open spots when you know a tech is available, especially in the early am. 


How do you know a tech is going to be available 3 to 5 days in advance?


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_

How do you know a tech is going to be available 3 to 5 days in advance? 

Because an appointment was made.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_
Because an appointment was made.










LOLWUT? I call bull **** on you owning a shop.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_you're missing the most important one:


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_

LOLWUT? I call bull **** on you owning a shop. 


You're only half right. I _*was*_ talking out of my a$$. My dad owns a shop, I was just angry about my experience at the dealer.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*

Didn't feel like drawing everything.....


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*

omg dude the same thing hapend to my girl on the way to dub's along the rockies 2 years ago, the air bags went off and the car got totaled from the motor being jamed in the the fire wall. and now she hates vw's lmao







that was her all emo that day lol


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (spooky24v)*

o ya and now she drives a audi lol


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_
Way more anger here, as illustrated by the fire.
























Needs more Apocalypse fire feel like this:








heres my saga


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretzelogic* »_










I had this. Down to the time and everything. i had to leave for work at 2. I made the appointment that morning. It didn't have to be that time but they assured me it'd be ok.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Notch__Johnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notch__Johnson* »_
heres my saga









I wouldn't have called such a self explanatory number


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (audi80Quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audi80Quattro* »_
I wouldn't have called such a self explanatory number









yeah i should have figured there'd be a _problem_









He did show up around 8:30pm last night... had an Audi scan tool, which worked on the VW but he didnt know how to use it well so I learned nothing really....pretty much disappointed so its not a full rage more like an annoyed "ugghhhhhhh"


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Southern Jetta)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Notch__Johnson)*


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Deltac)*









Not this year....yet. but its happened too many times before.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (audiphile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiphile* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*

If you want revenge, you need to open a door on his roof, hood or trunklid... somehow. I'll suggest a lifted truck, or to let saturnlady borrow his car.


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bibs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bibs* »_








.

SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP.
I'm throwing the summers on tmr


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_
SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP.
I'm throwing the summers on tmr


X2. I can't wait, the studs are driving but squirrely.


----------



## DTMTrini (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (audiphile)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiphile* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded 


werd?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...e=fvw


----------



## lukas69 (Aug 30, 2009)

i got a great story








but no ms paint


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lukas69* »_i got a great story








but no ms paint










You deleted ms paint? Best program to ever have.


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: (lukas69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lukas69* »_i got a great story








but no ms paint









that is a great story


----------



## Provocyclist (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (lukas69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lukas69* »_i got a great story








but no ms paint









mac user? Paintbrush.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Smokin’ Diesel* »_









LOL. I love this.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (lukas69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lukas69* »_i got a great story








but no ms paint









use parallels and install Windows lol


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (lukas69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lukas69* »_i got a great story








but no ms paint


----------



## Shaw416 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Volvo_D (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (Shaw416)*

^ what car -related activity entails a hammer and nails?...unless you are building a soapbox derby car.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Volvo_D)*









Don't over-analyze it.


----------



## Volvo_D (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_








Don't over-analyze it.

lol. good point.


----------



## bwlupus (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

LOLROFLMAO^^^


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Just took my _vsluable_ time making these...
















Worse when they're combined... I passed an exit (in mild traffic, i was in the left lane) and watched someone merge like the above picture. Then I saw the person behind them completely stop and wait for an opening... then they did the xact same thing







they completely ignored the 1/4 mile or so of merging area.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volvo_D* »_^ what car -related activity entails a hammer and nails?...unless you are building a soapbox derby car.


Who cares I loled.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (bwlupus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwlupus* »_









the prius at the checkered flag caught me off gaurd


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_
Who cares I loled. 


I love the 2d hammer


----------



## lukas69 (Aug 30, 2009)

finally made it after great advice


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Is that a mohawk or a fitted cap?


----------



## lukas69 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*

mmm idk, lets make it a fitted cap


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Smokin’ Diesel* »_
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (bwlupus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwlupus* »_









The first post to beat ALL first posts.







"Ghoust"


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaw416* »_


*O GOD I CAN'T BREATHE*


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*









but it's incredibly annoying when people hang out in the right lane next to an on-ramp merge lane. get the **** over and make it easy and uneventful for both.


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Shaw416)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaw416* »_

That will teach you not to work on stuff when bare footed


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (Shaw416)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shaw416* »_*Insert Hilarious Hammer Thing*

I am crying from laughing!


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (Braga_Dub)*









JK guys. dont ban me kthnx


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hahahah


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

"Your kids, all of them, are mods on TCL." should have read "Your kids, all of them, are guidos"


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Smokin' Diesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Smokin’ Diesel* »_"Your kids, all of them, are mods on TCL." should have read "Your kids, all of them, are guidos" 
















No, thats for the IROC forums


----------



## VeeDubScott (Apr 13, 2006)

LMAO ^
thanks Rattwagen.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


Unfortunately, true story....


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

I love old mint condition high mileage cars.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_I love old mint condition high mileage cars.










Especially when they look mint in pics and you go to look at them and they're a complete disaster.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_TCL Mods FFFFFFFUUUUUUU


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Mine: 








*EDIT* Credit to Murderface for the awesome pedal art http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BuPsychBass at 8:17 AM 3-20-2010_


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^True story?


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_^True story?

True story... happened in one of these:








didn't get sued in the end so I guess:


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*

i love the panels of you on the phone for several hours


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_i love the panels of you on the phone for several hours
















Thanks!!! One more for tonight... 










_Modified by BuPsychBass at 10:15 PM 3-17-2010_


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (BuPsychBass)*

LOL sorry Canada


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: (BuPsychBass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuPsychBass* »_
Mine: 









I'm crying from laughter



































I think this is the best FFFFUUUU ever!


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (Buickboy92)*

made it to 31...watching this to finish


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (b00stedMS3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b00stedMS3* »_









wait, so you let the ole hit you square in the face??? I know i've done some silly things drinking and working on my car at the same time but that's just ridiculous... maybe it's cuz i've been drinking for the past few hours but I think you should sober up before you crawl under you car again...


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_
wait, so you let the ole hit you square in the face??? I know i've done some silly things drinking and working on my car at the same time but that's just ridiculous... maybe it's cuz i've been drinking for the past few hours but I think you should sober up before you crawl under you car again...










Well no not exactly, I just didn't know how to illustrate 140 degree oil running down my arm and splashing out onto my chest. It's quite an adrenaline rush actually.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BuPsychBass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuPsychBass* »_
True story... 
didn't get sued in the end so I guess: 











Damn straight went better than expected!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








that ish woulda been weak


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BuPsychBass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuPsychBass* »_
Thanks!!! One more for tonight... 









_Modified by BuPsychBass at 10:15 PM 3-17-2010_

Gawd, I love that the stealership manager is fat, but the honest independent is skinny.


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (marknuck311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marknuck311* »_
Gawd, I love that the stealership manager is fat, but the honest independent is skinny.









I just tell it like it was


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_i love the panels of you on the phone for several hours
















and the crying kid in the wheelchair !!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_
and the crying kid in the wheelchair !!









It'll make him tougher in the long run


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Exhaust work =








Exhaust work on a Friday night =


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (bwlupus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwlupus* »_










the headlights are EVIL RED


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: (rorofast)*

Ludacris speeeeddddd!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Lwize)*


_Quote »_









I'm flattered that you borrowed the feet and pedals frames from my ffffuuuu


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*

I definitely stole the pedals! It was your FFFFFuUUUUU that inspired me to tell my MT AT story. Check the original... props where props are due. 


_Modified by BuPsychBass at 8:18 AM 3-20-2010_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (BuPsychBass)*

Glad I'm not the only one that happens to







the hours on the phone thing is hilarious


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

my first contribution....cool story bro


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_my first contribution....cool story bro









Sorry you had to find out this way but mustangs are just as bad as civics when it come to rice....


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_
Sorry you had to find out this way but mustangs are just as bad as civics when it come to rice....

for some reason this is a somewhat rare sighting around these parts, well, at least to the degree of this one...I see silly wings and such, but not body kits and ugly colored paint jobs


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_my first contribution....cool story bro
(riced out stang pic)]

Kid in my HS had one with this same body kit. V6, automatic, more speakers then anyone knew what to do with.
Was ugly, slow, and the kid thought he was the **** with it. Im pretty sure it got totaled though, due to him having summer tires in the winter, and him hitting some sort of solid object.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I saw it as a "guess the car' game that went wrong.. I try to guess what's around me all the time and once in a while a modded car will throw me way off...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

this one I saw coming up behind me and really couldn't tell 'till it was almost right up on me....the sheer "dissapoint" lead me to the FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...
oh, and seeing as how you're from The 'riv, 10 internets if you can tell me exactly where this was


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Don't think this one has been posted yet.


----------



## SLAB (Aug 1, 2001)

OMG LOL^^


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*

It actually was posted but it was like 35 pages ago or something like that.
Not to be a NEHHHH-sayer or anything


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I was gonna say that there's no street in Fall River that looks that decent... except maybe N Eastern A e but there's no businesses there. Then i realized it was kinda a trick question as it's Westport, not F. River








I would like my points in the form of a cookie


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I was gonna say that there's no street in Fall River that looks that decent... except maybe N Eastern A e but there's no businesses there. Then i realized it was kinda a trick question as it's Westport, not F. River








I would like my points in the form of a cookie









Close....but wrong, that is in fact rt 6 in North Dartmouth, near the Westport Line


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (EdRacer71)*

true story.


















_Modified by roccostud at 4:30 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (roccostud)*

^You have to be kidding right? That really worked?









Nice yellow hair btw


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_^You have to be kidding right? That really worked?









Nice yellow hair btw









They used to do it with pantyhose... but the ladies don't really wear that so much anymore.


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (roccostud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccostud* »_true story.

















_Modified by roccostud at 4:30 PM 3-21-2010_

did u get laid?


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (roccostud)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccostud* »_true story.

























Well done, sir


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Brimjolt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brimjolt* »_did u get laid?

How could he? He's only two legs and a skinny torso.








Very funny FFUUU. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

My bf had that happen once in his Escort... he used his (pants) belt. It got destroyed but it worked.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow nice goinh


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

legendary


----------



## Lepsis3942 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*

I kind of doubt that you were able to pull it tight enough but whatever, cool story if you really did that


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lepsis3942* »_I kind of doubt that you were able to pull it tight enough but whatever, cool story if you really did that


Here we go, if it doesn't work on paper it won't ever work in real life.


----------



## Lepsis3942 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_
Here we go, if it doesn't work on paper it won't ever work in real life.

Hey, I didn't call him a straight up liar or anything and I gave him the benefit of the doubt.
But really, thing about what we're talking about. Not only do you need a great deal of tension, but you also need friction and surface area to provide enough rotational force to spin the water pump, neither of which a shoelace can really give


----------



## The Producer (Jun 8, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (Lepsis3942)*

great MSpaint Scirocco.
unless this was in your Delorean
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

plus if that is the belts for his scirocco, it also looks like he is trying to drive the power steering with a shoelace.
the water pump i could see, as there isnt much resistance on that. 
maybe the lace was just slipping on the ps pulley but why not just go crank pulley to water pump pulley to increase the contact patch of the shoe lace on the water pump pulley.

and thus, I have over analyzed the entire FFFFFUUUUUU


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*

it did happen, but my shoe lace knot was a little exaggerated. I loosened the alternator and tied the knots, than tightened them like I would a normal belt. no power steering so no problem. gotta love simple old cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Lepsis3942)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lepsis3942* »_
Hey, I didn't call him a straight up liar or anything and I gave him the benefit of the doubt.
But really, thing about what we're talking about. Not only do you need a great deal of tension, but you also need friction and surface area to provide enough rotational force to spin the water pump, neither of which a shoelace can really give









you guys on TCL are ridiculous







Funny thing is it worked


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (roccostud)*

so how long did you leave it on there after you got back since it was working so well?


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

your post would have more merit if you had infact, posted a FFFFFUUUUUUUU

not mine.


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Provocyclist)*

^wow, take it easy chief. If you don't want the thread to get locked calling everyone ***stains is probably more detrimental than 10 posts pertaining a single FFFFUUUU....
since you want more FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, here you go:


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I made this for the "you just won 1 million dollars thread" but I'm posting it here anyways.


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

it's always nice to start my monday mornings with some new FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU's








<- (edit: 5000 posts!)


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (peoples_car)*

over-analysis FUUUUU lol jk


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

WTH are those blue things in the first square?


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Black Smokin' Diesel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black Smokin’ Diesel* »_WTH are those blue things in the first square?
















Clouds?


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

*Re: (AndyTR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AndyTR32* »_
Clouds?









DING!


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*








*This one is inspired by this true story (link) >>>> "Dealership drove my car into a pond" readings from the great Mustang Forums.*
















_Quote, originally posted by *luckydawg003 on MustangForums.com* »_
*Dealership drove my car into a pond. FMYLIFE*
Well today I went to pick up my car from ford because I'm having warranty stuff fixed like a bad clutch. Parts won't 
be in until Monday. So the service manager goes to get my car for me. 10 minutes of waiting he comes and gets me and
tells me he has bad news about my car. I figured that maybe it wouldn't start or something. Turns out he remote
started it with it in gear and no e brake up. The car took off, straight thru an empty parking spot jumped a curb and 
went underneath the metal fence and into a retention pond. By the time I got there all I could see were some bubbles
of what used to be my car. The cops are using there scuba team to hook it up and tow it out of the pond now. All I 
know is Ford better give me a new Mustang, and not try to blame it on me and make my insurance pay for it. It sounded
like the manager was trying to put the blame on me. He hit the remote start button twice to start it. Seriously who leaves a
manual in gear with no e brake. Any advice.



















_Modified by JimmyD at 10:16 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (JimmyD)*

^







I like the angry eyes in the second frame


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_







This one is inspired by this true story 

Nice Bueller reference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (Time for a GTI)*

That happened to my wife who lent her car to her uncle. He remote started it in front of a sears automotive dept and it drove thru the 2 story plate glass window.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

dont all new cars have the clutch lock start thingy?


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*

yes, but when a remote start is hooked up, it bypasses that, so the car will start. Pain in the ass to hook up to say the least. and if you leave it in gear and start it...uh oh.


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_dont all new cars have the clutch lock start thingy?

Check out the thread, he bypassed it casue he's dumb.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (BuPsychBass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BuPsychBass* »_Mine: 








*EDIT* Credit to Murderface for the awesome pedal art http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by BuPsychBass at 8:17 AM 3-20-2010_

Haven't checked the FFFUUUUUUUUUU thread in a while... This definitely made my day... I'm LOLing big time here







.


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Subwoofers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Subwoofers* »_
Check out the thread, he bypassed it casue he's dumb.

He left it in gear because he is dumb.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_
He left it in gear because he is dumb.

The dealership left it in gear, without the e-brake on becuase they're dumb. It's also dumb to be arguing about this when there's another perfectly good thread for it


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

A _slight_ exaggeration of what happened today


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_A _slight_ 
 

LOL wind!


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_A _slight_ exaggeration of what happened today









 

Hehe... I did that once before on a hot day... but I brought it on myself as I had a floor fan on high.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Southern Jetta)*


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

You aren't even in the plywood aisle


----------



## Audioslave33 (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*

Awesome, been awhile since i was on the 'tex.. classic as usual.

Sup misc brahs (darkhare checking in)


----------



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_You aren't even in the plywood aisle









The FUUUU was funny, but that comment had me seriously


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (Audioslave33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audioslave33* »_Awesome, been awhile since i was on the 'tex.. classic as usual.

Sup misc brahs (darkhare checking in)

negged


----------



## munkey (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_A _slight_ exaggeration of what happened today









 

made me lol.

you got bukakke'd by your car.


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*









Yes Nelson is pointing at a New Beetle with no wheels. That's what that lil avatar always looks like to me. Just like your Golf. Sorry, Man. I hate thieving bastards. 


_Modified by eunos94 at 2:12 PM 3-26-2010_


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

but those are OEM HIDs


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*

it was just example but if You not happy I fixed


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

lol


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

*FV-QR*

^ better haha


----------



## jimbogxp (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (VadGTI)*

Doubtless
this
is
one
of
the
top
threads
posted
on
the
Internet.
EVER!
More epic than the Illiad & Oddysey combined.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I keep half expecting Jalopnik or some other such internet rag to pick up on this thread...


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

I found an* FFFFFUUUUUUU* *VIDEO* on College Humor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Linky >>>> *http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1930601*


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I believe it was posted already.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (JimmyD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JimmyD* »_







*This one is inspired by this true story (link) >>>> "Dealership drove my car into a pond" readings from the great Mustang Forums.*

















LOL... I can relate... Similar thing (but not nearly as bad) happened to me when I first bought my Corrado a few years back... Had the car about one day, when I took it to Firestone to get new tires put on. After paying inside, I come out, take a look at my sweet new rubber, and then hit the remote start. 
The tech had left the car in gear with the e-brake down, and it takes off, jumps a curb and goes right into the middle of the street causing several cars to slam on their brakes.







I freak out, run after the car into traffic, open up the door and jump into it right as it jumps the other curb on the other side of the street. I was able to step on the brakes to stall the engine, and stopped the car literally inches from a tree.








Definitely not as bad as the car going into the pond... but it could have been a lot worse...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow tahts quite a story!!!! glad nothing bad happened


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The best thread ever is dying







No one is experiencing anymore FU's


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (GsR)*


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: car related FFFFUUUU thread (Fantomasz)*

Nooooo FFFFFFFFffffffuuuuuUUUUUUUU don't you die on me!!!


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Both true stories.
If you haven't done this you can't even fathom the greasy mess this makes or how long it takes to get off.








This was right after we got the car and I was used to the Grand Prix which had struts to hold it up whereas the Sunflower has a prop rod.


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_Awesome post

The simplest FFUUU's are often the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Was this guy your inspiration?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

you mean, fuuuspiration


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

^^^







those are awesome


----------



## Rabbitguy21 (Aug 1, 2007)

HAHAH those were really good!


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm rollin' here you guys!


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

*Re: (DonPatrizio)*

problema?


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

LOOLLLLL true story on the problema!!! happens to me AL the time!!!!


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonPatrizio* »_
The simplest FFUUU's are often the best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Was this guy your inspiration?



















Nope, just a lack of MS paint skills.


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH I LOL'ed


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*









Problema? Amazing..that happened this morning, which is why I'm sitting behind the computer instead of sleeping.


----------



## BobL2438 (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (IntrstlarOvrdrve)*

Ok... Here is a little something that happened to me today... Be kind... its my first attempt at one of these!


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*

Some of thesehave made me laugh I have to admit , I would think theyre cheese ball


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

For FREEEEEEEE! *arms raised* haha


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

Went backpacking in the canyonlands in Utah for spring break last week and came back with some FFFFUUUU's. Enjoy!









Then for the return trip:


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*

Your girl has a nice yet menacing rack


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*

Your girl is stacked


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWVan)*

Haha, thanks! They're a little cattywampus, but that's the best I could do with paint


----------



## GutlessLump (May 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## B3sat16v (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GutlessLump)*

^^ True?


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Gutless must have been the savior







I noticed his truck is a bit more rounded so it would be a 97 F150.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GutlessLump)*


----------



## Wilhelm0075 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (A2Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Carat* »_









Oh Jesus H Christ that's funny!






















PS: Nice big boys pants with the twiglike body


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wilhelm R32)*


----------



## tastypancakes (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GutlessLump)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GutlessLump* »_









Just **** my pants
well done


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Zee Germans have always hated cupholders. I bet they designed it like that


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Zee Germans


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_









I was driving my dad's old '84 380SE when it hit 111,111, and missed it. I later made up for it by seeing our E30 at 222,222. Fifteen years later, and I still need a life.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJSwoboda* »_
I was driving my dad's old '84 380SE when it hit 111,111, and missed it. I later made up for it by seeing our E30 at 222,222. Fifteen years later, and I still need a life.


I also need a life.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_
I also need a life.

















Ffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!








My Tacoma last year.


----------



## maac311 (Apr 23, 2003)

And we have yet another automotive fetish: people that fap to odometer patterns.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Brake Weight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake Weight* »_
Ffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!
My Tacoma last year. 

My truck rolled over 100k last summer. I was like Oh look it's going to roll over 100k, fffuuuuuuu no camera.


----------



## mauwhir (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (marknuck311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marknuck311* »_And we have yet another automotive fetish: people that fap to odometer patterns. 

For the true fetishist, while you wait for the next 'big number' to roll around, you can try and match up your tripodometer with the time as a sort of mini-game.







If this ever became popular/competetive, there would be a lot more accidents, I think.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

The turnpike on is $$ murder
So awesome


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (mauwhir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mauwhir* »_
For the true fetishist, while you wait for the next 'big number' to roll around, you can try and match up your tripodometer with the time as a sort of mini-game. 

I discovered this when I left for a road trip at exactly midnight. I had my aftermarket radio set on military time. Was freakishly coincidental. Then trying to maintain or beat a 60 mph average with pitstops included was addicting. Pumping gas, pacing, and cursing my watch and the gas pump at 2am giving strange impressions to people.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Brake Weight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brake Weight* »_
I discovered this when I left for a road trip at exactly midnight. I had my aftermarket radio set on military time. Was freakishly coincidental. Then trying to maintain or beat a 60 mph average with pitstops included was addicting. Pumping gas, pacing, and cursing my watch and the gas pump at 2am giving strange impressions to people. 

Nooooo!!
My car shows avg speed now, and now I am going to have to do that next time I make a long trip.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Enough of the odometer BS...back to FFUUU


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*











_Modified by A2Carat at 4:11 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (A2Carat)*


----------



## Lepsis3942 (May 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

GOD that happened yesterday. Went for a drive and got behind a Solstice convertible and thought "Ooo, a playmate"
The ****er did at least 5 under the whole way back to campus.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Carat* »_











Musta been the thinning green hair


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (GutlessLump)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GutlessLump* »_









Why is it that I hear the friend with the J talking in Matthew McConaughey's voice?


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*

http://regretfulmorning.com/20...uuuuu/


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pkraven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pkraven* »_http://regretfulmorning.com/20...uuuuu/























lmao


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
lmao























x3


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

sadly this FFFUUU is true, and because of my stupidity, I wont be able to race this weekend, and it was going to be my only opportunity to race ever.


----------



## bergenvr6 (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_









i am literally LOL at work right now
that one is brilliant


----------



## omgwtfbbq! (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*

lol at baja, we flipped our now non-existent coed baja team car doing "testing" in it like 5 times. We used it for driver training because our FH car wasn't finished. Our women's baja car is so terrible I almost feel sorry for them. 
FHSAE > Baja


----------



## Volvo_D (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (bergenvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bergenvr6* »_
i am literally LOL at work right now
that one is brilliant






























HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Oh man its that time of year too. ugh


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *omgwtfbbq!* »_lol at baja, we flipped our now non-existent coed baja team car doing "testing" in it like 5 times. We used it for driver training because our FH car wasn't finished. Our women's baja car is so terrible I almost feel sorry for them. 
FHSAE > Baja











hybrid formula? bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh get outta here hippy!


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GutlessLump)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GutlessLump* »_









Not sure how I missed this one... my personal fave of the last few pages


----------



## xorbe (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_









I had that exact issue at my apt complex a while back. I had to confront los amigos in the act (backpack blower).


----------



## jimbogxp (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wilhelm R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wilhelm R32* »_
Oh Jesus H Christ that's funny!






















PS: Nice big boys pants with the twiglike body
















Oh yeah, that was rich. Verrrrrrry funny.


----------



## jimbogxp (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_









Soooooooooooooooooooooooo typical.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (marknuck311)*









Bagel to anyone who caught the disappearing toolbox.


_Modified by Murderface at 12:14 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## tastypancakes (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Bagel to anyone who caught the disappearing toolbox.
_Modified by Murderface at 12:14 AM 4-7-2010_

I caught him


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xorbe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xorbe* »_
I had that exact issue at my apt complex a while back. I had to confront los amigos in the act (backpack blower).


happened once a week at my office, so every Tuesday morning I would just stand next to my car until the f*ckheads were gone... those blowers throw rocks in the air and those dudes dont care what they hit


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Bagel to anyone who caught the disappearing toolbox.

 Nice suspenshion choice. I am a Bilstein user myself..


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Bagel to anyone who caught the disappearing toolbox.


Nice Bilsteins

_Quote, originally posted by *tastypancakes* »_
I caught him




LOL


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: Rest Stop*


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Rest Stop (Southern Jetta)*

sweet fancy moses! I think I'm going to be sick...
I hate driving knowing that at any moment, I could hit a bump causing my bowels to dislodge...


----------



## brent245 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Rest Stop (mikeypoo)*

HAHAHAHA ^^^ so true! LMFAO @ taco hell


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Holy ish!


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Rest Stop (Southern Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southern Jetta* »_









I'm digging the plunger buried in TP.
I really need to scan the pic I took in a hoarders house after they abandoned it. They hoarded poop too.


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: Rest Stop (winstonsmith84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winstonsmith84* »_
I really need to scan the pic I took in a hoarders house after they abandoned it. They hoarded poop too.


That's ok, we don't need to see hoarded poop...


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_

That's ok, we don't need to see hoarded poop...


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Geechie_Suede)*

LOL!


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Rest Stop (winstonsmith84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *winstonsmith84* »_
I'm digging the plunger buried in TP.
I really need to scan the pic I took in a hoarders house after they abandoned it. They hoarded poop too.

Go on...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Rest Stop (oh noes! cars!)*

This happened to me today:








Car sounded awesome, but driving like a dip**** isn't so awesome.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_










Ha! That reminded me of this one strange morning a long time ago...
I was in the kitchen and my mother walks in, opens the stove and pulls out the rolls, and then casually dumps them in the trash.
I was like huh?
She said she just realized the PAM and RAID cans were side by side on the counter.....


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
Ha! That reminded me of this one strange morning a long time ago...
I was in the kitchen and my mother walks in, opens the stove and pulls out the rolls, and then casually dumps them in the trash.
I was like huh?
She said she just realized the PAM and RAID cans were side by side on the counter.....


lol omg dude. good thing she caught that.

_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_This happened to me today:
[M6 revving]
Car sounded awesome, but driving like a dip**** isn't so awesome.

He should move to Albany NY... girls drop their panties for d-bags like him lol


----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

Happened this morning:


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wtf arent they liable?/


----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

Happened awhile ago by the King of Prussia mall:


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

NYC - weather today - 95 degrees.








went to park with wife and baby








breastfed baby in car, changed diaper








went to 5 guys Burger & Fries/Home Depot/Trader Joes








Come back to car and notice smell from poopie diaper baking in the sun


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*FV-QR*

LMAO


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (dieselraver)*

Happened today
















Yes, she was trailed out.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (DzlDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DzlDub* »_Happened today
















Yes, she was trailed out.

Were you shipping it somewhere?
I saw a beautiful white Porsche GT3 hanging low off the back rear of a car hauler semi over Easter weekend on the interstate. I felt bad.....


_Modified by BRealistic at 11:22 AM 4/8/2010_


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Markasaurus! (May 25, 2005)

Epic


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *borline* »_
(no need to repost a pic that big)


LMAO that's great


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (Markasaurus!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Markasaurus!* »_Epic

It's like....I...was..._there_


----------



## Volvo_D (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: (Notch__Johnson)*

^gotta feel bad for whats left of the olds driver though.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Volvo_D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volvo_D* »_^gotta feel bad for whats left of the olds driver though. 

Who cares about innocent bystanders getting hurt when there is ownage....


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: (DzlDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DzlDub* »_Happened today
















Yes, she was trailed out.

SHO seat bolster detail is awesome


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*

humina humina humina







Awesome!


----------



## mk3er (Jan 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_This happened to me today:
Car sounded awesome, but driving like a dip**** isn't so awesome.


I know the EXACT car/driver you're FFFUUUUing about. He is definitely a grade-A tool.


----------



## Darkness (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Rest Stop (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Car sounded awesome, but driving like a dip**** isn't so awesome.

Haha I've seen that M6 all over the place doing the same thing!


----------



## TorontoGT (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Roadkilled78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roadkilled78* »_
SHO seat bolster detail is awesome









I was going to say that!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*

ahaha


----------



## JaySmile (Nov 19, 2006)

Those ambulance and fire trucks were really fast ^^


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mk3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3er* »_
I know the EXACT car/driver you're FFFUUUUing about. He is definitely a grade-A tool.


_Quote, originally posted by *Darkness* »_
Haha I've seen that M6 all over the place doing the same thing!











_Modified by Murderface at 5:03 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (ambit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ambit* »_Happened awhile ago by the King of Prussia mall:









lol, love the blond hair on the female troll face


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *borline* »_Tahoe stopped at green light


That was epic!







I like how it changes generations after it gets wrecked.


----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*

Wow borline!
that was like a mini movie of fuuuuu


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*








The bleeding trollface head in the second to last frame is classic


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Viss1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viss1* »_







The bleeding trollface head in the second to last frame is classic

I had to stop reading it and get up from my desk. I was afraid I was going to stroke out trying to stifle the laughter.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

This thread is so full of win


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Egz)*


----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

lol!


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

Haha! I was all set to do a pollen FFFFUUUU, but that's way better than anything I would have been able to come up with.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *borline* »_


----------



## Mag-X (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Egz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Egz* »_









zomg. It's always huge families in minivans too. It's like they make sure to order one of everything.


----------



## simple (Mar 29, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Red light Green light Hybrid Tahoe had me holding my belly laughing!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (simple)*

For all Mid Atlantic convertible owners:


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Agree...been like that here the last 3 weeks...all last summer, too.


----------



## TorontoGT (Oct 26, 2006)

^


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (TorontoGT)*

lmao @ convertible one...this is probably my favorite thread on this site


----------



## Mr Messy (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*

Actually happened... though the ending was less dramatic.


----------



## ace005 (Sep 4, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Messy* »_Actually happened... though the ending was less dramatic.










Why is the bus running a red light.
And the reason ur foot slipped is cuz ur wearing too many puma's at once.


----------



## das boot (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (ambit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ambit* »_Happened awhile ago by the King of Prussia mall:









Best part is the I <3 NJ plate. So true.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_For all Mid Atlantic convertible owners:
At least you had more then one day of awesome weather.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ace005)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ace005* »_
And the reason ur foot slipped is cuz ur wearing too many puma's at once.


BWA HA HAAAAAA


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TorontoGT (Oct 26, 2006)

Honestly, this has to be the best thread I've ever seen, on any forum I visit...


----------



## powderhound (Aug 6, 2001)

*Re: (TorontoGT)*

This thread is awesome. So many laughs. My feeble attempt, a true story from yesterday..


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

Girlfriend did this on Tuesday.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *borline* »_http://www.lolblog.co.uk/wp-co...u.jpg
Huge funny one that doesn't need to be quoted


----------



## tastypancakes (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Happened to me the other day...








and yes that is an actual picture of my face










_Modified by tastypancakes at 8:26 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tastypancakes)*

^







Rip mad ass lol


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_http://img11.imageshack.us/i/ffffuuuu26.jpg/" target="_blank">http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/1314/ffffuuuu26.jpg
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

This happened to me when gas was tipping over $4 a gallon plus the extra $.20 cent charge for using a card (per gallon). [IMG]http://vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/mad.gif
Now I know how it feels to be raped like a European


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tastypancakes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tastypancakes* »_Happened to me the other day...










lmao @ your face http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Quick, insert your car posters to make it car related


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_









TOTALLY!


----------



## muffinwoman (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_For all Mid Atlantic convertible owners:









This is the life of an accountant in spring. Work 70 hours a week, all days are 70+, get to our wonderful SUNDAY OFF, and BAHM, 40 outside and raining. 

Tomorrow is my last Saturday to work for the next 45 weeks. Getting my early drunk on tonight so I can wake up at 5am tomorrow. I wish I was still a waitress.


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *borline* »_









dont mean to quote this again...but LOLLERSKATES!!!!!! my g/f was in the room like wtf are you laughing at????


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (saranynsandiego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saranynsandiego* »_
<Snip to show you can edit quotes and NOT repost gigantamundo pictures> 

Please edit the picture out of your post mmm k?


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_For all Mid Atlantic convertible owners:









You might have started a new trend - insert trollface into classic paintings


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Viss1)*

Troll face is probably the greatest creation ever.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_


fixed


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowNnOuTDubin* »_
This happened to me when gas was tipping over $4 a gallon plus the extra $.20 cent charge for using a card (per gallon).








Now I know how it feels to be raped like a European 


Er no. Not even a little bit. We were at $11 a gallon at that time















Although saying that, we don't get charged a credit card surcharge. I can't believe they get away with that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Er no. Not even a little bit. We were at $11 a gallon at that time















Although saying that, we don't get charged a credit card surcharge. I can't believe they get away with that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

theres a credit card surcharge for buying gas?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
theres a credit card surcharge for buying gas? 

Not sure if serious? Have you never crossed the bridge and gone into jersey?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
theres a credit card surcharge for buying gas? 

in some places, there is.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

99/100 times there isn't one...but sometimes you get ambushed - see ffffuuuuu above


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbit5GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbit5GTI* »_
Not sure if serious? Have you never crossed the bridge and gone into jersey?

i've bought gas there 3 times in my life.... never really noticed a surcharge. maybe cuz we're not allowed to pump our own gas there (i got in trouble for that lol)


----------



## mdp310 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_
i've bought gas there 3 times in my life.... never really noticed a surcharge. maybe cuz we're not allowed to pump our own gas there (i got in trouble for that lol)

The best part is that it's CHEAPER in NJ than most states, despite every station being full-service. I think there's less of a gas tax or something.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mdp310)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdp310* »_
The best part is that it's CHEAPER in NJ than most states, despite every station being full-service. I think there's less of a gas tax or something.

interesting.. I know texas is pretty cheap too


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

mostly it's independent stations charging for credit. But you'll notice it by there being dual prices for each grade, or "Cash Price" lsited on the street sign. At least legally in MA they have to do that.


----------



## jimbogxp (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A Gruesome Time* »_Girlfriend did this on Tuesday.










OMFG. Simply awesepicwin. LOL does not begin to describe.
The goop all over the FU face is just


----------



## jimbogxp (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
lmao @ your face http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Quick, insert your car posters to make it car related









Maybe they were sliders from White Castle drive thru.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_mostly it's independent stations charging for credit. But you'll notice it by there being dual prices for each grade, or "Cash Price" lsited on the street sign. At least legally in MA they have to do that.

I believe that credit card companies have been trying to crack down on that.


----------



## tastypancakes (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jimbogxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimbogxp* »_
Maybe they were sliders from White Castle drive thru.









Yep thats it...


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo_nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_nine* »_
I believe that credit card companies have been trying to crack down on that.

Gas stations get around it by calling the higher price (for CC users) the regular price, and the lower price a "cash discount" price or something to that effect, since AFAIK it is illegal to impose a surcharge on customers for using a credit card. Of course, the difference is purely semantic, but they seem to have found their loophole.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (retro_rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro_rocket* »_
Gas stations get around it by calling the higher price (for CC users) the regular price, and the lower price a "cash discount" price or something to that effect, since AFAIK it is illegal to impose a surcharge on customers for using a credit card. Of course, the difference is purely semantic, but they seem to have found their loophole.

Semantic or not, I think Visa and Mastercard policies still punish them for it when they are found out.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_ credit card surcharge. I can't believe they get away with that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_theres a credit card surcharge for buying gas? 


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_in some places, there is.


No, there's not, ever. There is a *cash discount* for paying cash, but there is not a surcharge for using a card.
What's the difference? One's legal, the other is not. End result is the same.


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (OOOO-A3)*

Semantics


----------



## xorbe (Jun 7, 2004)

I made this one today:


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (xorbe)*

hahahahahahaha...so true


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (jebglx)*

me: honey







!! i'm going to get a surprise bonus







!!!!
mrs jebglx: fantastic







!!!
me: *thinking*-_ oooo...gonna buy me jason's BBS wheels, get my suspension worked on and a new exhaust _
me: to celebrate, let's go somewhere nice just you & me!!
mrs jebglx:








me: now i can get those mods i want








*Several days later*
mrs jebglx: i'm so glad you got that bonus! now we can build that deck







!!! here's how much it's gonna cost
















me:


----------



## pkraven (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: (jebglx)*

^^


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (pkraven)*

lmao! that sucks though... she'll rather have a new deck than to go somewhere?!


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_lmao! that sucks though... she'll rather have a new deck than to go somewhere?!

we're _also_ going to a real nice place for the weekend (w/out the kids)
my whole bonus+ is gone...no mods for bill


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: (jebglx)*

Bill, the next time you get a bonus, tell your wife..................... nothing


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (VWVan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVan* »_Bill, the next time you get a bonus, tell your wife.....................* 10-25% of actual amount. That way she doesn't see you splurging with money that technically never existed; then no "How did you buy those? Where did we get the money for those? Do you not realize we could have had a deck instead of stupid wheels?"*

















Fixed.







Because "Honey, they're BBSs though..." isn't a valid excuse.










_Modified by Vee-Dubber-GLI at 8:46 PM 4-11-2010_


----------



## GDJ (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*


----------



## Swapped6n (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: (GDJ)*

hahahaha omfg iHATE that!!


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Wait a sec... If the earth is up there, what planet are you on?


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (Snaak.)*

Hahahahaha! .. Planet of the Pollen Attackers!


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (Snaak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snaak.* »_Wait a sec... If the earth is up there, what planet are you on?

lol, I was wondering the same thing...a sun troll face would be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_

No, there's not, ever. There is a *cash discount* for paying cash, but there is not a surcharge for using a card.
What's the difference? One's legal, the other is not. End result is the same.

It's not really technically illegal per say, but it is a breach of contract. (In the merchant terms when you accept visa you are not supposed to have additional fees in any way for CC users AND you are also not allowed to have a 'minimum' amount in order to use a cc.) Places do this crap all the time though, if you really have an issue with it you'd need to contact VISA or something. ANYWAYS... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheLateGTI (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## GLIGuy18 (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (TheLateGTI)*

lol same thing happened to me!


----------



## xorbe (Jun 7, 2004)

I made another one:










_Modified by xorbe at 8:59 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## omgwtfbbq! (Jan 17, 2010)

*FV-QR*

This has happened to me like 4 times and I've only owned the thing for 2 months.


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (omgwtfbbq!)*


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

MSPaint skills through the roof on the last one, bravo!


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_









That happened with a cup of piss to a friend of mine. To this day it is unwise to mention the incident in his presence.


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Viss1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viss1* »_
That happened with a cup of piss to a friend of mine. To this day it is unwise to mention the incident in his presence.

Ah, the old cup O' piss... Can't decide which is worse, piss or loogie. Oh wait, it would probably have to be piss (especially if it was still warm).


----------



## ndc (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3er* »_I know the EXACT car/driver you're FFFUUUUing about. He is definitely a grade-A tool.

I hate that guy!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rabbit5GTI)*


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_









wow that fu post is confusing but I get the gist of it


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ha yea i was just screwing around.But this sucks
I hope to catch em with the glock


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

I get you're pissed about your sunglasses getting stolen (after you purposely left your doors unlocked). But are a $140 pair of glasses really worth a man's life?
IB4 he's not really going to kill him, let alone find the guy...


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_ But are a $140 pair of glasses really worth a man's life?
IB4 he's not really going to kill him, let alone find the guy...










your right,the chances of me catching him are worse then me actually shooting someone
I just hate thieves(even though its my fault for leaving it unlocked)


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

They're probably douchey white glasses anyways.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
TCL Wireless


I tried that carrier for a while. Lots of static.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (cityjohn)*

The loogie thing happened with a friend of mine. But it was a cigarette. Right in the mouth.


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_http://i102.photobucket.com/al...u.jpg

stellar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Volvo_D (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_










hahahah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JayZ235 (May 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
TCL Wireless



_Quote, originally posted by *cityjohn* »_
I tried that carrier for a while. Lots of static.


Too many dropped calls


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JayZ235)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JayZ235* »_Too many dropped calls

I get great reception over here:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (GDJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GDJ* »_









Props for a common FFFFUUUUU... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GDJ* »_

Car dust problems- Ffuuu


Sucks for me too, I live RIGHT next to the highway... LITERALLY!! I don't wash my car anymore, every single morning my car caked in dust, there's no way out of it.
*insert* FfFffuuuuUUuuu


----------



## lojasmo (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_









Love how the perp is black. Bravo, fella.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (lojasmo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lojasmo* »_
Love how the perp is black. Bravo, fella.

I figured its a ski mask = criminal








or its his evil twin from an alternate dimension where everything is opposite like a film negative!!















things are not always so black and white...._literally_


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Notch__Johnson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notch__Johnson* »_
I figured its a ski mask = criminal










Me too.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

The racists are always the ones to see race first.








It's obviously a ski mask.


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_The racists are always the ones to see race first.








It's obviously a ski mask.

I guess this makes me racist








I was going to ask him how he knew the perp was black.


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_The loogie thing happened with a friend of mine. But it was a cigarette. Right in the mouth. 


I did it one time except I did it with gum. Another time I tried to spit my gum out and it bounced off the window deflector and I hit myself.








And a point form FFFUUUUU from this morning.
Me: Sooo glad it's finally Friday, can't wait to get the interior of the car cleaned this weekend. 
Friend: It's Thursday.








Me:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lojasmo* »_
Love how the perp is black. Bravo, fella.


ski mask dude jeez....And the where not white glasses!!!Amber costa del mars!


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_The loogie thing happened with a friend of mine. But it was a cigarette. Right in the mouth. 

How did that taste?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sticky euro)*

When people cross the road right in front of me (forcing me to slow down for them):


----------



## b00stedMS3 (Nov 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Scaring J walkers and last second "turn in fronts" is soooo satisfying! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

They must be farmstitutes, I don't see any buildings or civilization for miles!


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

CONGRATS. 500 FFFUUUU's!!!!!!1!1!!!1!!!!!1!!1!!!!









Edit: I need a life...










_Modified by Rattewagen at 11:15 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Rattewagen)*


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_When people cross the road right in front of me (forcing me to slow down for them):
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/...odified by mikeypoo at 12:48 AM 4-16-2010[/I]


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeypoo* »_

I love the fat neck in the last frame










edit, just noticed it was from K∆ haha!

LOL I didn't pick a specific sorority on purpose I just needed a name for the file so I picked greek letters







though ironically enough KD is a PSU sorority.


----------



## ndc (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*











_Modified by ndc at 11:16 AM 4-16-2010_


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ndc)*

the herp


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikeypoo)*

The chick had a beard? Or was it a dude sleeping with another dude? Either way...WTF?


----------



## ndc (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Southern Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southern Jetta* »_The chick had a beard? Or was it a dude sleeping with another dude? Either way...WTF?

Gaaaaah my buddy said the same thing. It's just the hair behind her head when she turns to face the car. I guess I'll fix it.


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sticky euro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sticky euro* »_









The second frame was nicely done


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Viss1)*

As is the 'bout-to-essplode face in the third.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_As is the 'bout-to-essplode face in the third.

yeah that one killed me


----------



## mauwhir (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_









Reminded me of this true story:


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mauwhir)*

Ahahaha! I love the snaking arm in the third frame! Nice detail on the inner machinations of the dash too!


----------



## JRector (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (case m)*


_Quote, originally posted by *case m* »_
















Why does your plate say Indiana


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
LOL I didn't pick a specific sorority on purpose I just needed a name for the file so I picked greek letters







though ironically enough KD is a PSU sorority.

I share your hate of PSU sorostitutes. Heres some ideas...
-"My communications degree is like soooo hard"
-"OMG my daddy said _________"
-"Like I can't wait to make 500k/year being a gym teacher!"
-"..... and then I slid down the bar stool!"


----------



## Y0ungDUB (Nov 25, 2008)

hahahahah


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (realpower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *realpower* »_
I share your hate of PSU sorostitutes. Heres some ideas...

LOL I don't really hate them...I just don't like having to dodge drunk tarts while driving


----------



## ndc (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
LOL I don't really hate them...I just don't like having to dodge drunk tarts while driving









I see a collection of State College/PSU-related FFFFUUUUs coming up...








I already have a few more in mind.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ndc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndc* »_
I see a collection of State College/PSU-related FFFFUUUUs coming up...








I already have a few more in mind.

Bring em out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mauwhir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mauwhir* »_son of conduits


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KahviVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KahviVW* »_









x2


----------



## daytonaboogie (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mauwhir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mauwhir* »_
Reminded me of this true story:









i like "son of conduit"


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (daytonaboogie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daytonaboogie* »_
i like "son of conduit"

One flexible arm too.


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

Damn, you got a bottle of coolant instead of a tie rod?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo_nine)*

yea.People think i'm joking but this happens all the time


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndc* »_<img title="This image has been resized. Original size: 1024x1164" style="border: 1px solid rgb(95, 95, 95); max-width: 800px;" src="http://i41.tinypic.com/330zevn.jpg" border="0" width="800" height="909">


Oh noes! you habba da hair piece?!!?!?


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

If it's a little hard to follow...
Automatic trans dies.
I get new one for 300$
Installation is a PITA and still isn't done.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_











Ahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

"I'M UPSET"
Priceless


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

This needs to be a sticky.









_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_









hahaha


----------



## Diesel Smugness (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

So......
Which moderator is this supposed to be?


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Diesel Smugness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diesel Smugness* »_























x2


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_So......
Which moderator is this supposed to be?

















Jamie?


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR*

holy ****








i just scared the dog


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Jamie?










I'm telling, and you're gonna get your ass banned.


----------



## Jordan 191 (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (mauwhir)*

LOLing @ geo conduits so hard. Spit out beer.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_

Dude, I have to hand it to you, this one is pretty damn funny.
And yeah, who is "earring lady" in the second frame there supposed to be?
-Tim


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSLC* »_
Dude, I have to hand it to you, this one is pretty damn funny.
And yeah, who is "earring lady" in the second frame there supposed to be?
-Tim


Here's the original








I thought about giving her a name tag but I didn't have the stones to post it


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*

That original library one is actually one of my favorite FFUUUU's. IDK why, but the first time I saw it I couldn't stop laughing. 
TCL 2.0 one is great though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Why don't I get the 2.0 thing? Kinda like PAH, I had to go searching for what it meant.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_Why don't I get the 2.0 thing? Kinda like PAH, I had to go searching for what it meant. 

a few to few days in TLC


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_
Jamie?











So Jamie is a woman? I always thought she/he was androgynous. One of the great mysteries of TCL.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (SilverSLC)*

Hahahaha 2.0 lady


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_
a few to few days in TLC 

Tell that to my wife - she'd never believe you.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastion72* »_
So Jamie is a woman? I always thought she/he was androgynous. One of the great mysteries of TCL.


I think (s)he's a woman, but I really don't know.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*

Here's my first one.


----------



## v4lve (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (r_fostoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r_fostoria* »_Here's my first one. 


well played http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (v4lve)*

Haha I'm studying engineering and it's pretty much like that!


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (r_fostoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r_fostoria* »_Here's my first one. 


This reminds me of the time one of my idiot friends tried to convince me Henry Ford invented the car. 
I no longer associate with that person.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Excellent *sense* of direction but not spelling!








I kid


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_
I think (s)he's a woman, but I really don't know.


I'll jsut let everyone keep guessing about whether Jamie is a he or a she.








Oh and TCL 2.0 is the new kinder/genteeler attitude we have been asked to have...less meanness, less sarcasm...less attacking, etc...


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

I wanted to make sure that it wasn't a .gif before I started searching for Waldo/trollface. Didn't want some sort of scary face poppin in


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Rest Stop (Southern Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Southern Jetta* »_http://i870.photobucket.com/al...62489

Gah. This is literally one of my re-occurring nightmares. And guess what, I get to go on a 1,400 miles (3,000ish roundtrip) road trip next month. Nice imagery.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Rest Stop (Kar98)*

LOL @ the trolface waldo pic !


----------



## case m (May 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JRector)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JRector* »_
Why does your plate say Indiana

The owner of that car is in Indiana.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWVan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVan* »_Hahahaha 2.0 lady

















I'm upset.








.
.
.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jordan 191)*

My terrible attempt. 








So yeah, trying to be cool, he totally went too fast, over corrected and smashed the drivethru.


----------



## Vroomall (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Roketdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roketdriver* »_
This reminds me of the time one of my idiot friends tried to convince me Henry Ford invented the car. 
I no longer associate with that person.

"My dads vette is so fast, this one time he did 70mph in 1st gear"


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

CAR RELATED.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*

*
Folks, let's keep these car related, please.*
Thanks.
-Tim


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_CAR RELATED.



this whole page of ffffffuuuuus are car related arent they?
or has some house cleaning already been done?


_Modified by yeayeayea at 10:25 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*

all I can do is











_Modified by skydive_007 at 10:39 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*

can I do one TCL related that just happened?
Me: Trolling the FFFFFUUUUU page killing time at my internship 
Coworker: Sounds like you don't have anything to do can you help me with this mind-numbing excel project?
FFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
"My dads vette is so fast, this one time he did 70mph in 1st gear"









I heard a guy today who said his Grand Am, '99 I believe, had a V8. Apparently it was so fast it made the tranny stick.







And it cost $40 and hour on gas.







I didn't bother to correct him on any of those accounts, nor do I ever bother to correct anyone on anything car related. I used to but I never do anymore, I'll occasionally correct someone who calls the Grand Prix a Grand Am but I don't even always do that.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

*FV-QR*

bump for more (it's been 5 hours)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Geechie_Suede)*

I'm sure many here have experienced this when looking at a rare/odd vehicle........


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
"My dads vette is so fast, this one time he did 70mph in 1st gear"










A Chevy 283 CID motor with a two-speed Powerglide transmission will shift from 1-2 at redline at around 70-75 mph.


----------



## Kafer Wolf (Aug 1, 2002)

epic lolz guys!


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

A Chevy 283 CID motor with a two-speed Powerglide transmission will shift from 1-2 at redline at around 70-75 mph.









Ya but his friend was probably talking about a 2010 vette z06 with racing chip and NOS







. Ignorant people think old cars are junk. 


_Modified by Rattewagen at 11:26 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rattewagen* »_Ignorant people think old cars are junk. 



You mean they aren't?















<--- drives an old car


----------



## The Caesar (Feb 20, 2006)

*OP*

*based on a true story, back in '03. I was 17, my girlfriend at the time was living with her mom, they both wanted me to stay all the time (don't get any ideas about her mom, she had recently lost her son, so I guess she saw me as an adopted son).








*there were no iphones in '03, nor do I have an iphone now (just for illustration purposes). 
**I borrowed the pictures of the GTI from TCL member MKII16v (as I have no pics of my GTI on the pc) mine was very similar though.
***not the actual apartment. ENJOY!


_Modified by The Caesar at 2:51 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: OP (The Caesar)*

I will never understand why Christians think it's a bad thing to have sex. I'm a heathen, I know.


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: OP (Time for a GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Time for a GTI* »_I will never understand why Christians think it's a bad thing to have sex. I'm a heathen, I know.

I know, right? It's pretty much the greatest thing ever and completely natural that our bodies actually crave...
Life's too short!


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: OP (Time for a GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Time for a GTI* »_I will never understand why Christians think it's a bad thing to have sex. I'm a heathen, I know.

Lack of practice, I'd guess.


----------



## realpower (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: OP (Time for a GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Time for a GTI* »_I will never understand why Christians think it's a bad thing to have sex. I'm a heathen, I know.

From the cleveland brown show,
"If I told you that you could open a new coke any time you want, what would you rather have; a new coke, or one that had 7 penises in it?"


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_I'm sure many here have experienced this when looking at a rare/odd vehicle........











I laughed my ass off at this! Also, I love how the wheels morph from Oldmobile 13"s to Cavalier 14"s








Just for you, my original Firenza cruiser in the same brownish-silver:


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Chicks that are trying to give up sex while in a relationship haven't been getting it 'proper'.


----------



## Viss1 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR*

Reminds me of an old joke:
A preist was reading a newly-discovered early version of the Bible. Suddenly, he dropped the book and started sobbing uncontrollably. His assistant asked him what was wrong. The preist responded, "It says celib*r*ate!"


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Time for a GTI* »_I will never understand why Christians think it's a bad thing to have sex. I'm a heathen, I know.


Who knows. I read a little ways into the Bible once and it was like a taboo orgy up in there... 
Need more FUs...its been a while since I've seen some really good ones. Cash cab one was my favorite, I think.


----------



## The Caesar (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_Chicks that are trying to give up sex while in a relationship haven't been getting it 'proper'. 

lol. That could be true. In this case, I decided to give up sex, she was just trying to help me (hardly). Obviously it didn't work out. So I learned: If you start a relationship with sex and change your mind (not that most people would), don't try to quit sex, just quit that relationship and start over again with someone like-minded. After doing the latter I've been happy... But really wanting to get married







I won't deny it. It's hard, but the natural amount of sexual tension keeps me motivated, unlike previous relationships. 
...I don't think sex is bad, but I don't like engaging in such a wonderful thing with someone I don't have a full compromise with. Will do in the near future!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Come on guys...car related FFFUUUUU only...dont get this locked....


----------



## daytonaboogie (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: OP (The Caesar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Caesar* »_








_Modified by The Caesar at 2:51 AM 4-23-2010_

i miss my mk3 vr6 too, mine was ginster yellow.
born again girls FTL!


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: OP (The Caesar)*



[IMG said:


> http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/291/fucontentcopy.jpg[/IMG]QUOTE] lol i was with a girl like that and it was like 3 weeks in too the hole thing and i had to say **** it i need some play like now! and later bitch lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (The Caesar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Caesar* »_
lol. That could be true. In this case, I decided to give up sex, she was just trying to help me (hardly). Obviously it didn't work out. So I learned: If you start a relationship with sex and change your mind (not that most people would), don't try to quit sex, just quit that relationship and start over again with someone like-minded. After doing the latter I've been happy... But really wanting to get married







I won't deny it. It's hard, but the natural amount of sexual tension keeps me motivated, unlike previous relationships. 
...I don't think sex is bad, but I don't like engaging in such a wonderful thing with someone I don't have a full compromise with. Will do in the near future!









JIMP? Is that you?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (98a4)*

*
Folks, the sex / religion discussion ends right here, ok?*
-Tim


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GsR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GsR* »_

Needs to be posted again.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (a1veedubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a1veedubber* »_

I laughed my ass off at this! Also, I love how the wheels morph from Oldmobile 13"s to Cavalier 14"s










Nice Firenza.
And I got the images from Cardomain for that J2000 wagon. I didn't even notice the wheel change in the pics.








But yeah- I am sure we have all stared at a (non-exotic) vehicle only to realize after a few moments of only seeing the vehicle in our mind that somebody was sitting in said vehicle and staring back. It can lead to very .. awkward moments.


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SilverSLC)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (spooky24v)*

I hate every one of you that reposts the same damn image all the way down the Fing page


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_I hate every one of you that reposts the same damn image all the way down the Fing page









^this


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*

This happened a few months ago and I finally had some time to make it.


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (helement2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *helement2003* »_


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TurboJewUrS4)*

How'd I miss this one? Naked cap busting is the best!


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geechie_Suede* »_










Quoted to keep thread alive, c'mon people!


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mauwhir (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Geechie_Suede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geechie_Suede* »_









WHAT THE...















I'm hoping to get an all-star cast for the movie. 
You've inspired me to post another (half) real-life FUUUUUU story.


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

^







Flawless Victory


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mauwhir)*

Hahaha! Awesome!


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I lol'd. twice. 

as long as you can get the car to eat keanu reeves


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (yeayeayea)*

Hahaha


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mauwhir)*

Resistance is futile. 
Whu?


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *borline* »_




















































Love it.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mauwhir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mauwhir* »_
WHAT THE...















I'm hoping to get an all-star cast for the movie. 
You've inspired me to post another (half) real-life FUUUUUU story.
[Conduits 3]


----------



## The Caesar (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_









PART 2


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *borline* »_









hahahahaha ****ing awesome














is this true story?


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Messy* »_Actually happened... though the ending was less dramatic.











hahaha, we had that happen too.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Geechie_Suede)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geechie_Suede* »_
Quoted to keep thread alive, c'mon people!

I read it several times and still can't figure it out. (shrug)


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Armor-all pedals, red light runner, foot slips off brake in emergency that could have been avoided otherwise


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

I found this one on my photobucket, I don't recall ever posting it so here you go:


----------



## v4lve (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (borline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *borline* »_









True Story?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Derek Zoolander)*

I don't see non-car-related on this whole page...


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

EDIT: post in question has been removed. Sorry for blowing up at you - I just don't want this thread locked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by AutoEuphoria at 10:52 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (AutoEuphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AutoEuphoria* »_Moderators are quick to lock and blackhole threads for people going off topic. This thread has provided many hours of entertainment, and I'd like to see it open as long as possible.

Yeah. IIRC- they have already "cleaned up" this thread a few times.
And I am very happy when they take the time to clean up a thread instead of just locking it.
But let's not push it.








But as long as the situation involves a car _somehow_ (interior, street, garage, etc), I don't see the issue.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_I don't see non-car-related on this whole page... 


There was most definitely a non-car one. A quick ninja-edit/post remove fixed it. But come on guys/gals...dont ruin this for the rest of us with your off topic antics...take that stuff elsewhere please.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BRealistic* »_
I am very happy when they take the time to clean up a thread instead of just locking it.


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Snaak.)*

The _best_ thing that you guys can do to help keep threads like this clean is to hit the old report post to moderator button and let us know about OT posts so we can remove them.
-Tim


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

my feeble attempt..


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: (trbochrg)*

I think I'd hit that....


----------



## conor2.0 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well its been 2 days, I'm sure there are a bunch of new FFFFUUUU's to be made.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

No FFFFUUUUU's here but I have an 'Everything went better than expected'. 
I'm just going to write it out and someone else can make a comic out of it if they're so inclined. 
I was going down the highway going about 130 km/h and a woman in a Civic blew by me going 150+ and gets pulled over 2km down the road. I probably would've got busted had she not been rushing back to the kitchen at such high rates of speed.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_ I probably would've got busted had she not been rushing back to the kitchen at such high rates of speed.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pontiac* »_ I probably would've got busted had she not been rushing back to the kitchen at such high rates of speed.


Better be careful, it is.....


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

haha oops.


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

I made this one for the Facebook ground Vortex is down...thought it was fitting


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

That just what I was looking for. Thank you for not disappointing.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I laughed, thanks guys.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

Not sure if it's a repost but it's the first time I've seen it


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

Buaahahahahahaaaahhahaha!! that is [email protected]!!!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VW1.8Tsunami said:


> Not sure if it's a repost but it's the first time I've seen it


 Looks like me on the toilet after eating greasy fast food.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Looks like me on the toilet after eating greasy fast food.


 If you have to push that hard after eating greasy food, there's something wrong.


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Everything is going better than expected*

I no haz capability in the office but someone needs to do a 

1. Broken attempted at login 
2. Kind of annoyed face that was just posted 
3. Jamie's explanation of the new server 
4. Everything is kind of going better than expected


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Scuba2001 said:


> If you have to push that hard after eating greasy food, there's something wrong.


 I _just_ enjoyed an EGD and colonoscopy, so I know everything is ok. But thnks for the concern.  

And it's not so much pushing as it is the greasy food stomach pain.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> I _just_ enjoyed an EGD and colonoscopy, so ...


 
TMI

:sly:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Mtl-Marc said:


> TMI
> 
> :sly:


 Yeah yeah. Sorry about that.
I'm just excited because I got such a great deal.
Sure, it was done by a glass eyed guy and a one legged chick in a van behind the mall, but it was only 100 bucks!


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Yeah yeah. Sorry about that.
> I'm just excited because I got such a great deal.
> Sure, it was done by a glass eyed guy and a one legged chick in a van behind the mall, but it was only 100 bucks!


 Congratulations on your hepatitis.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

In for email replies...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

hahahaha!!!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

I know there's another one on the previous page, but it can't be said enough today...


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

aaaand back to watched topics you go.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Haha, deuce, haha.


----------



## torxim (Jun 19, 2004)

just my kneejerk reaction...  now that i've spent a little time the new format is pretty nice- just takes a little getting used to


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

page 136?!?! 

lol wut. did the thread just rozap itself? 

I'm brain****ed


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

tagged again.


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Rattewagen said:


> page 136?!?!
> 
> lol wut. did the thread just rozap itself?
> 
> I'm brain****ed


 The number of posts per page have been changed from 35 on ZF to 15. It's to compensate for VB loading a little slower.


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

Ahhhh hello wonderful thread. How I have missed you. :super


----------



## swagger rob (Aug 13, 2009)

Back to my watched topics...


----------



## mk2jerm (Jul 18, 2007)

im in


----------



## Mag-X (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

KahviVW said:


> The number of posts per page have been changed from 35 on ZF to 15. It's to compensate for VB loading a little slower.


 it's so funny reading the DIW thread "page 34 is mine biatch" ehm.... not anymore...


----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

Made this one days ago, just figured out how to get back into the forums. FFFUUUUUUU


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

My response to Vortex 2.0... 










See what I did there?


----------



## Khyron (Dec 5, 2001)

Back to the list you go!


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

Khyron said:


> Back to the list you go!


 
Same here


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)




----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

^ thats awesome Borline


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

triptronic said:


> ^ thats awesome Borline


 lol x2...I love the 'bow' on the female ffffuuu


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

thats way to high quality for this thread Borline !!! 


Man I missed this thread, I expected more "new tex FFFFUUUUU's" though


----------



## rs4guy (May 9, 2010)




----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

rs4guy said:


>


 lol no way that has to be a photoshop.


----------



## ElixXxeR (Jan 18, 2005)

borline said:


>


 This literally made me LOL, probably because this happens on my daily commute and I most certainly look something like the second or third dude up there.


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

ElixXxeR said:


> This literally made me LOL, probably because this happens on my daily commute and I most certainly look something like the second or third dude up there.


 The last Fuuuu expression killed me. Great job haha.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

sweet this is back up. Subscribed, i'll be cranking out a few shortly!


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome back old buddy


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

w00t it's B A C K ! ! !


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

eunos94 said:


> w00t it's B A C K ! ! !


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

Combination of http://draw.accidentsketch.com/ and photoshop


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

Black Smokin' Diesel said:


> http://draw.accidentsketch.com/


 that's a pretty cool site, brah


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

KahviVW said:


> The number of posts per page have been changed from 35 on ZF to 15. It's to compensate for VB loading a little slower.


Oh, I see.


----------



## v4lve (Jul 5, 2007)

Come back to me thread


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

v4lve said:


> Come back to me thread


:rofl:


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Ha ha "Ferrari Guy"


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

MEGA BUMP !!!!one!!11!!11111exclamationmark111!1111111!!one!1exclamationmark!!!1!!!!!1!!!!!!1!111exclamationmark!!!!1!11!!11!!!!!!1111111!11!!!1!!!!!1!!!!!!!1!!!!!!one










Five points if you can tell me make, model, year (educated aprox)


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Chrysler LeBaron? Not sure of the year.


----------



## tngdesi (Apr 7, 2001)

Chrysler LeBaron.....year unknown.


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

does anyone have the one about the drop in hid kits?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

read fist, ask questions later ... :thumbdown:

there is 50 of them about the HID kits


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

CRacer21 said:


> Chrysler LeBaron? Not sure of the year.


I'd say late 80's...like 87ish. My sister had a blue one...almost in the same condition :laugh:


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

less talk, more ms paint and pictures!


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Lets get this going again, my 2nd one :thumbup:


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

skydive_007 said:


> read fist, ask questions later ... :thumbdown:
> 
> there is 50 of them about the HID kits


 whoa sorry man, sorry i didnt want to go through 50+ pages of this slow loading website.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

unless they changed the nose, its a 92-95


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

NDubber said:


> whoa sorry man, sorry i didnt want to go through 50+ pages of this slow loading website.



No... you WANT to go thru 50+ pages. Trust me, you wont be sorry. All I can say is FUU face + fire = the best laugh you will have today.


----------



## muffintop (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

^:laugh::laugh:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

hahaha :laugh:


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

Here's my super budget quick Current Events one I whipped up for you guys!!


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

well that was rapido


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

The No Tacos one and the traffic ones on the last page have me in tears :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

HAHAHAHa111!!!!111!!!1 that ****s funny


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

borline said:


>


beautiful. Will you please also add the coolface/trollface image to the right turning vehicle blocking traffic??


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

gargameliob said:


> No... you WANT to go thru 50+ pages. Trust me, you wont be sorry. All I can say is FUU face + fire = the best laugh you will have today.


 i went through about 20 of them and say alot of the same ones. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

awesome.. my new background at work :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Better late than never.


----------



## mistral938 (Jan 9, 2010)

That grey 335 is definately a manual.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

mistral938 said:


> That grey 335 is definately a manual.


I bet he doesn't like red interiors...


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

Rav_VW said:


> Better late than never.



Haha. :laugh:


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## PrimaVW (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

To the top! 

http://skate.ea.com/user/gallery?personaId=169814099&platform=xbox#itemId=178084 

Unrelated media to motivate people to post more Fuuuuu moments :thumbup:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

We need more FFFFUUUUs!!! Maybe I'll make one soon. Lets get this thread up and running again people! I know you guys have it in you! :thumbup:


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

SgtArky said:


> unless they changed the nose, its a 92-95


 Finally someone got it. Ya that front fascia was 93 - 95 only. 87-92 had motorized headlight covers. 

Five points to you good sir


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

...with a non car related picture :sly:


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## spydergt488 (Jul 21, 2009)

The thumbs up in the first panel is awesome!


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Looks like me on the toilet after eating greasy fast food.


Ah! So now we know the culprit in this one:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

NDubber said:


> does anyone have the one about the drop in hid kits?


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

Inspired by this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4916899-Calling-all-body-techs-smashed-Beetle-ITT


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

retro_rocket said:


> Inspired by this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4916899-Calling-all-body-techs-smashed-Beetle-ITT





I see what you did there


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

that'll buff right out


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

GsR said:


>


Epic. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

so true :thumbup:


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

not sure if this has been done before but...











:beer:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Hey, they can call it whatever they want if they get in. lol


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

Minimaulak said:


> not sure if this has been done before but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got dibs on the redhead


----------



## Lepsis3942 (May 15, 2008)

They're as big as the other chick's head :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Minimaulak (May 1, 2006)

hey, I don't really get mad when they call it cute cause at least they like the car. but it still stings a little.

and i figured you guy's would like the redhead.


----------



## GarethWright (Apr 17, 2006)

These have kept me rolling all afternoon, so I thought I had better contribute mine.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

thought it was going to be a freak rain shower one


----------



## GarethWright (Apr 17, 2006)

That is the other option usually, but this happened to me today, had to drive to lunch with my car smelling like an ashtray


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

if you lived in CA it would smell better.


----------



## Lepsis3942 (May 15, 2008)

nickzom said:


> if you lived in CA it would smell better.


Cause you guys are burnin money?

Hey-o!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Lepsis3942 said:


> Cause you guys are burnin money?
> 
> Hey-o!



im not in CA, but it is something else green.


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

GarethWright said:


> These have kept me rolling all afternoon, so I thought I had better contribute mine.


Haha I didn't expect that :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Rattewagen (Nov 20, 2009)

nickzom said:


> im not in CA, but it is something else green.


Vancouver?


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Rattewagen said:


> Vancouver?



no, I am in PA. but you guys have to know what I am talking about =~


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

lolz


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

hahah the goal was perfect.:thumbup:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

nickzom said:


> no, i am in pa. But you guys have to know what i am talking about :d=~


4:20 pm?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I was thinking along the lines that cigarette smoke might be cleaner than the smoggy air outside...


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Mtl-Marc said:


> 4:20 pm?


----------



## fuhuhu (Jun 17, 2010)

*Fffuuuuuuuuuuu*


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

Strong art skills right thurr...


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

I can't figure out a single one of those...:sly:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

me too


----------



## Mr Messy (Apr 1, 2009)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> I can't figure out a single one of those...:sly:


One involves covering your hand to sneeze in public, and getting a huge booger/snot ball/long lost peanut M&M on your hand.

Another involves slipping from bike pedals and major nutsack trauma.

Is the last one a scratchie?


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## RockWgn (Feb 23, 2010)

Instant Classic.

RockWgn


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

impact said:


> Elephant Stomp


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

bahahaha made me laugh out loud :laugh:


----------



## Volvo_D (Jan 19, 2009)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> I can't figure out a single one of those...:sly:


woah, is that our first "abstract FUUUUU?" its like modern art.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

impact said:


>


 GOLD! 

Bump this ****!!


----------



## phingding (Nov 15, 2007)

Someone should do the Honda vs Uhaul (why did you turn!?!).


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

StormChaser said:


> Says the new guy on the block. You wont last long with that attitude and your inability to follow simple rules. I may no longer be a moderator, but I assure you, if this thread gets off topic, it will get locked. And nobody wants that.


:thumbup:

(mines a repost pic of a pic about a forum that is automotive related  )


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

^^ :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## j.man (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## decco (Aug 11, 2010)

this happened to me and a bunch of mates last weekend


----------



## decco (Aug 11, 2010)

thought i'd edit it to reflect true FU style...


----------



## FFFFFUUUUUU (Aug 15, 2010)

And this one is a true story, a little exaggerated, but true.


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

wat


----------



## PettR (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks like what happened is:
Eating a waffle yum
Gets distracted
Tilts plate
waffle starts to fall off
Tries to save it by tilting it back really fast
so fast that the syrup/chocolate that is on the plate gets splashed up in his face
well idk


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it's more like...

He was having a passionate moment with his secret lover, the waffle.
All of a sudden...

I can't keep doing this. That one just was rubbish. It's not even car related. :banghead:


----------



## Fox22 (Jul 22, 2007)

This happened to me yesterday... the guy actually brake checked me TWICE! Making this made me feel even better than filing the report!
I still wish I had put my brushguard through the back of his head though.....


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

so you filed a police report because he brake checked you ??


----------



## Fox22 (Jul 22, 2007)

For pulling into a merge lane, passing on the shoulder, cutting me off, and brake checking a historical vehicle twice- YES. You have a problem with that?


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

skydive_007 said:


> so you filed a police report because he brake checked you ??





Fox22 said:


> For pulling into a merge lane, passing on the shoulder, cutting me off, and brake checking a historical vehicle twice- YES. You have a problem with that?


Skydive, seems perfectly fine to do so. He's purposely doing so to cause trouble and is considered an unsafe driver on the road. 

TRUE STORY: My buddy was driving home at night and some stupid teenagers cut him off forcing him to slam his brakes and almost side swipe a semi next to them, my buddy caught up to them, confronted them about why the EFF they were driving like dipshts and they it escalated they threw something at my buddies car and took off, he followed them (more like chased them down) got stuck at a red and my friend just blew up on their window. Cursing, name calling whatever...

a few hours later:

KNOCK KNOCK... my friends house has 2 state trooper squad cars outside because these little idiots called the police on him after they did their crap and he busted them and scared the crap out of them at the light. Went to jail but only to file paperwork and basically got a lecture and a warning.

The point is YES filing a report is a good idea. Even if they do or do not process the claim it sure will show the "other" car that their actions led to this.

yeah yeah csb.

EDIT: Fox, would that happen to a VW Thing?


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

brus6286 said:


> EDIT: Fox, would that happen to a VW Thing?


I was thinking Kubelwagen, but the spare is in the wrong place.


----------



## mathvw2 (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll give this a try:


----------



## Egg. (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I was thinking Kubelwagen, but the spare is in the wrong place.


It says "Iltis" on the side of it in a couple frames.


----------



## mathvw2 (Jul 25, 2006)

bah...why not


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I was thinking Kubelwagen, but the spare is in the wrong place.
> http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d101/DyslEIaRoolS/kubelwagen_hooded.jpg





turbo_nine said:


> It says "Iltis" on the side of it in a couple frames.


THANKS Turbo-nine, I wouldve never seen that!! (Old Monitor)


HAD to Google... Cool looking Jeep thing. (Never seen or heard of these before)

http:/http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&channel=s&biw=1206&bih=698&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=iltis&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=/


----------



## Fox22 (Jul 22, 2007)

The Iltis AKA Volkswagen Type 183 isn't very well known but its actually a big part of VW and Audi legacy. Ever wonder where Audi Quattro came from? These were the first iteration of VW/Audi's 4WD technology. They were built by VW/Audi for the German army. In 1985, Bombardier in Canada bought the plans and production equipment from VW and built a bunch for the Canadian Forces. Recently VW Won the Paris-Dakar rally with a modified Toureg. The only other time (to my knowledge) they've won the Dakar was in 1981 where 4 of these things came 1st, 2nd, 4th and 9th. I'm kinda surprised there aren't more of them on Vortex. - Rabbit engine, Audi driveline (similar to the early 100 quattros), VW Thing windshield, Beetle cluster and column, Jetta MK1 (?) seats (minus headrests)- it's like VW just stuck a bunch of drunk engineers in a parts warehouse and told them to build an offroad truck.  http://www.youtube.com/user/Fox22#p/u/4/66FntDFdrjE

Edit: For the record, they're probably the slowest vehicle VW/Audi ever made... tough as hell but slow and normally, they stop even slower- hence the pants-crapping good time I had the other day


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Fox22 said:


> For pulling into a merge lane, passing on the shoulder, cutting me off, and brake checking a historical vehicle twice- YES. You have a problem with that?


yikes, sorry tough guy :sly:


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

impact said:


>



MOAR of this, less of weaksauce!!!


----------



## borline (Nov 4, 2003)

c/o lolblog.co.uk


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

borline said:


> c/o lolblog.co.uk


Very nice


----------



## Lwize (Dec 4, 2000)

Kar98 said:


>


This is a daily occurrence. It really makes me think road rage is the only answer!


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Fox22 said:


> This happened to me yesterday... the guy actually brake checked me TWICE! Making this made me feel even better than filing the report!
> I still wish I had put my brushguard through the back of his head though.....


Will yours do this? http://www.youtube.com/user/Fox22#p/u/4/66FntDFdrjE
If so, I'm totally jealous. Where do you find parts for it? Is it an FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! every time you go to work on it?


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

Lwize said:


> This is a daily occurrence. It really makes me think road rage is the only answer!


I thought I was the only one.


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

jeez what happened to this thread


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

CRAIG1MACK said:


> jeez what happened to this thread


 Everything's been going better than expected.


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

CodeMan said:


> Everything's been going better than expected.


 hahahha


----------



## xdiego23x (Mar 24, 2010)

This might have been done already, but whatever..


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

R/C Car Related 










Firetrucking bullet connectors on batteries....


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

^^^ lol!!!


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

In case anyone needs them:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Roketdriver said:


> R/C Car Related
> 
> rc asplode
> 
> Firetrucking bullet connectors on batteries....


 that is why nitro is better.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

the one waiting for the chick to park is god damn hilarious :laugh: 

way to make use of every 'FFFFUUUUU face' !! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

I haven't been following this thread, so this may be a repeat, but I just saw it for the first time today. I went back through the last five or six pages and didn't see it, so shoot me if it's already been posted.


----------



## Jrod511 (Apr 29, 2009)

I actually request stuff like this. With my Keep the Change account it works out in my favor. 




xdiego23x said:


> This might have been done already, but whatever..


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

not car related, but inspired by a fellow TCL member's facebook comment


----------



## Gspot20 (Aug 21, 2010)

borline said:


> c/o lolblog.co.uk



WIN!!:beer:


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

Notch__Johnson said:


> Here's my super budget quick Current Events one I whipped up for you guys!!



Took a few minutes to catch up on the past few pages and just had to say BRAVO

I lol'd SO hard at my desk


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

peoples_car said:


> Took a few minutes to catch up on the past few pages and just had to say BRAVO
> 
> I lol'd SO hard at my desk


I forgot I even made that 


:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)




----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

hahahahahaha "I'M UPSET" still cracks me up after all these months :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

Southern Jetta said:


> Ah! So now we know the culprit in this one:


This one reminds me of a friend who, while on a bus trip across Africa, caught some sort of bug and at a border crossing went to use the toilet. Someone was in there, so he waited, and waited, then started banging on the stall door, and finally crapped himself. He found a shower stall and cleaned himself up as best he could. Went back outside, sopping wet, hat all droopy on his head, feeling pretty low, and this little African kid says "hey, look, he has **** on his shoe", whereupon a group of kids started running circles around him, laughing and pointing.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

jmj said:


> ...this little African kid says "hey, look, he has **** on his shoe", whereupon a group of kids started running circles around him, laughing and pointing.


:laugh:


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Kid Hobo said:


> Cold...warm...hot...cold


Awesome! Definitely worth the 10 bucks.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)




----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

GsR said:


>






amazing!  x 10000 lol


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Stolen


----------



## JMTombstone (Jan 21, 2008)

Not car related, but still pretty funny.


----------



## justanotherusername (May 26, 2007)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Stolen
> 
> ]


 
Why?! :screwy:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

JMTombstone said:


> Not car related, but still pretty funny.


 :laugh:


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

StormChaser said:


>


 :laugh:


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

_...wait until night_ 


:laugh:


----------



## Brimjolt (May 16, 2008)

too much funny in this thread lol


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

lol magnets:laugh:


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

One of the better meme's that TCL has stolen. Why are there 'Troll Physics' Comics in here though? That is not FFFFUUUU Related.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

bringing this back to life


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

I like the FFUUU gauge


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

Does the left gauge suggest that VW2.0 is actually faster than "slow" and "turtle" ? 

umpkin:


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Previous page had me in tears...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

sticky euro said:


> bringing this back to life











:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SD BLACK (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

hahaha win!


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

omg lol rad dude :thumbup:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

win :laugh:


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

the insomnia's got me...so I gotta hit u guys with one...
(this took me longer than I care to admit) so here goes:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't know if this has been asked before, but what are the names of all these cartoon faces so one can search them to make pictures? Or do you guys just rip them from other images you see?


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ffffuuuu+template


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Don't let this die!!!


----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

Kar98 said:


>


Oh that was so me today... Favorite thread on this thing... 

/end troll


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

this thread is awesome


----------



## Robstr (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh man, I'm glad I rediscovered this thread.

I loved the Trollscience.


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

*Ariiiiiiiise*

Stolen from my Tumblr stream, and has happened to me a few times:


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

Ain't synchronicity great!?


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

lmao I love that face in the last segment.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Just in time for the holidays:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

lol Le Pop. :laugh: I fell off my chair, I dont know why that is so funny. :laugh:


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Lepsis3942 (May 15, 2008)

I haven't laughed this hard in a long time :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Lepsis3942 said:


> I haven't laughed this hard in a long time :laugh::laugh:


tcl has had me in hysterics this entire week.


----------



## 1.8t man (Nov 21, 2001)

wow .. the j/o one is out of control..


----------



## redrocket18 (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

redrocket18 said:


>


sorry, that was a huge fail, dont try again ever, just leave now. :thumbdown:


----------



## redrocket18 (Nov 5, 2009)

^ dont care i thought it was funny


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

redrocket18 said:


> ^ dont care i thought it was funny


box cars are never funny.


----------



## redrocket18 (Nov 5, 2009)

well maby it is a scion xb those are funny looking 
and btw im not an artist it was a quick thing


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

redrocket18 said:


> well maby it is a scion xb those are funny looking












VS


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

horses are kinda car related... they were made obsolete when cars arrived


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

impact said:


> horses are kinda car related... they were made obsolete when cars arrived


lololololololololololololoolololololloolloollololololololo funniest thing ive seen in forever


----------



## SpOOkyRollerDisco (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## BigSue (Sep 8, 2005)

impact said:


> horses are kinda car related... they were made obsolete when cars arrived


Oh for effs sake, I can NOT stop laughing!


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

SpOOkyRollerDisco said:


>


HAHAHA!!!

Thats awesome!


----------



## VeeDubDude (Feb 17, 2001)




----------



## BuPsychBass (Jan 23, 2008)

someone was doing some interstate travel i see... that is exactly why i hated the trip "to grandmas house"... aka Chicago to Buffalo.


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

Maybe not the same issue but very similar. Why do people always need to be in that comfort zone 1 car length behind you no matter at what speed you are traveling at? You could be driving 10 over the speed limit at 70kmph and spot a car way back behind you. Instead of doing 70 back there.. they will always speed up to you and do that 1 car length behind you. If you speed up temporarily, they will hang back but eventually speed up back to that same distance. :banghead:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

I pissed myself at the kayaking one hahaha


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

Challenge accepted is a cheap knock off of F*ck Yea imo.


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> I pissed myself at the kayaking one hahaha


They used to have one from NYC to Paris, and it noted to swim across the Atlantic.

Its now gone though.


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

tgilb2007 said:


> They used to have one from NYC to Paris, and it noted to swim across the Atlantic.
> 
> Its now gone though.



look at step 41:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...2593&sspn=27.296007,52.250977&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=5


----------



## ZeeGerman (Jun 29, 2008)

m.boyer20ae said:


> look at step 41:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...2593&sspn=27.296007,52.250977&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=5


LOL somebody must have been pretty bored on the job.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Got a couple more


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

Mr Miyagi said:


> box cars are never funny.


:laugh:


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

LMFAO at the "I'm a Monster" fap one. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

bump,

definately a fan of the challenge accepted ones :thumbup:


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

sticky euro said:


> bump,
> 
> definately a fan of the challenge accepted ones :thumbup:


too bad they're not car related 
we don't wanna get it locked up


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

^ lol


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

renngolf said:


>


 Quoting this because I lost it at work just now. ****ing hilarious


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

The sticker on the Volvo is just so awesome.:snowcool:


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

konkomania said:


> The sticker on the Volvo is just so awesome.:snowcool:


 :laugh:


----------



## Jagermeister! (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)

What's the name of the hilarious shocked/realization face called? Can someone give me a link to just a picture of that face?


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

Jagermeister! said:


>


 omg...i run across this twice a day :banghead:. don't people know how to go thru a 4 way stop ???


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

These are really good...keep 'em coming! And some enterprising TCLer should make a bunch of FFFUU troll face stickers and sell them here. Just sayin'.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU- 

I was just about to post the car/face related one. Jorgen P beat me to it.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

John Y said:


> These some enterprising TCLer should make a bunch of FFFUU troll face stickers and sell them here.


 

I would recommend against it.


----------



## Jagermeister! (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Kar98 said:


> I would recommend against it.


 ?


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

John Y said:


> ?


 A tee shirt shop tried that... once.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


Who needs nav to get to work?


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Who needs nav to get to work?


I'm working as an independent IT contractor for a bank with branches all over the area code.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Made this back when I had my 240sx, and the turbo was going bad...









A common occurance with my old wrenches...










And its not car related, but its still funny...


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

Kar98 said:


> I'm working as an independent IT contractor for a bank with branches all over the area code.


Oh, OK. I was a little worried there.:laugh:


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## nokturnal (Aug 22, 2005)

the TV thing just kills me.


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

nokturnal said:


> the TV thing just kills me.


Whoever put all that together is a technophobic idiot. 15 minutes to turn on a TV, really? It took an old set longer to warm up than it does to turn on a modern home theater setup.

They also cherry picked some of the best popular music over a decades-long span. I can find lots of horrible music from any era.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

Boxer2100 said:


> They also cherry picked some of the best popular music over a decades-long span. I can find lots of horrible music from any era.


Yep. It helps to remember that *Donny Osmond* was a consistent chart-topper (in both the USA and the UK) around the time Dark Side of the Moon came out .... he was about 16 years old at the time, too.... he was the Justin Beiber of 1972.

Just another inconvenient truth for the "music sucks today" snarkmasters.....


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

warren_s said:


> Yep. It helps to remember that *Donny Osmond* was a consistent chart-topper (in both the USA and the UK) around the time Dark Side of the Moon came out .... he was about 16 years old at the time, too.... he was the Justin Beiber of 1972.
> 
> Just another inconvenient truth for the "music sucks today" snarkmasters.....


Going back even further, I can bring up Annette Funicello and Pat Boone. Such timeless, wonderful music.:facepalm:


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

Boxer2100 said:


> Whoever put all that together is a technophobic idiot. 15 minutes to turn on a TV, really? It took an old set longer to warm up than it does to turn on a modern home theater setup.
> 
> They also cherry picked some of the best popular music over a decades-long span. I can find lots of horrible music from any era.


Oh please.

I think it says 15 minutes to imply that there are many more channels nowadays. 

But obviously you have never owned a Philips flat TV. Picture quality may be brilliant and it's got a network connection that can be used to surf the web or receive audio/video streams, but it takes like 15 seconds on every startup just waiting for the thing to boot while staring at a huge on-screen logo and then another 15 seconds untill the TV starts responding to remote button presses. 

Would it kill the manufacturer to include a faster cpu in there? :banghead:


----------



## saranynsandiego (Jan 3, 2007)

/\
that would piss me off, especially when i need to watch a game


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

impact said:


>


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

warren_s said:


> Yep. It helps to remember that *Donny Osmond* was a consistent chart-topper (in both the USA and the UK) around the time Dark Side of the Moon came out .... he was about 16 years old at the time, too.... he was the Justin Beiber of 1972.
> 
> Just another inconvenient truth for the "music sucks today" snarkmasters.....


Leif Garret :laugh:


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

warren_s said:


> Yep. It helps to remember that *Donny Osmond* was a consistent chart-topper (in both the USA and the UK) around the time Dark Side of the Moon came out .... he was about 16 years old at the time, too.... he was the Justin Beiber of 1972.
> 
> Just another inconvenient truth for the "music sucks today" snarkmasters.....


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Murderface said:


>


OMG.  Twins??


----------



## Catfish88 (Jan 15, 2011)

OMG JUSTIN I


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

car insurance commercial car related enough?


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## JRoc1691 (Dec 5, 2009)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


LOL @ Herpin' and Derpin'


----------



## speedyone (Mar 22, 2010)

EdRacer71 said:


> car insurance commercial car related enough?


I don't know why, but I'd hit it.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

speedyone said:


> I don't know why, but I'd hit it.


If you live your life by the saying "Id slay the beast to get to the princess" then you need a reality check.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

speedyone said:


> I don't know why, but I'd hit it.


Totally. She'd be an awesome girlfriend. The last panel of that should be "everything went better than expected".


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

warren_s said:


> Yep. It helps to remember that *Donny Osmond* was a consistent chart-topper (in both the USA and the UK) around the time Dark Side of the Moon came out .... he was about 16 years old at the time, too.... he was the Justin Beiber of 1972.
> 
> Just another inconvenient truth for the "music sucks today" snarkmasters.....


Sure, there has always been bad music, but where is the _good_ popular music now?


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Sure, there has always been bad music, but where is the _good_ popular music now?


There's no such thing as "good" and "bad" music. There's only matters of personal taste. So I can't answer your question until you tell me what you think is "good", i.e. are you looking for a modern-day Kenny Rogers, a modern-day Wizzard, or a modern-day Yes? Are you going to be more partial to the latest releases by Mumford & Sons, the Avett Brothers, Dream Theater, or A Silver Mt. Zion? How about the new releases from Morcheeba and Massive Attack? There's so much solid music going on nowadays, across so many genres, it's hard to even know where to begin.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

warren_s said:


> There's no such thing as "good" and "bad" music. There's only matters of personal taste. So I can't answer your question until you tell me what you think is "good", i.e. are you looking for a modern-day Kenny Rogers, a modern-day Wizzard, or a modern-day Yes? Are you going to be more partial to the latest releases by Mumford & Sons, the Avett Brothers, Dream Theater, or A Silver Mt. Zion? How about the new releases from Morcheeba and Massive Attack? There's so much solid music going on nowadays, across so many genres, it's hard to even know where to begin.


Truth be told, I don't even know what 's popular anymore. I haven't listened to the radio in years, outside of occasional trips in my wife's car. I skewed my outlook when I started listening to progressive stuff like Planet X and Liquid Tension Experiment. Now everything sounds like manufactured trash. I have a broader range of music on my iPod, but it's disconnected from what is popular. I'm amazed when I'm in the car or a store and I hear music that I have been listening to. Guess I'm getting old.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Less talk more FFFFUUUUUU


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


I still pass them.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

:laugh: @ the snow parking

what's with all the pics using "le" in them? French Canadian FFFFFuuuuu's?


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> I still pass them.


at 1.01x, where x is the cop's speed


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I still pass them.





stascom said:


> at 1.01x, where x is the cop's speed


I thought I was the only one. :laugh:


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

The last few have been excellent :thumbup::beer:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

stascom said:


> at 1.01x, where x is the cop's speed


I still go 8-10 over. I wave as I pass. They're always confused. :laugh:


----------



## elementpb (Feb 23, 2008)

Didn't really make this for this thread, but...


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

One I made today for my local GTG thread which is barely alive anymore


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

An just because this one killed it:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Slowkums said:


> An just because this one killed it:


cant.stop.loling.:laugh:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## AlexVespaTx (Dec 3, 2009)

Dude!
I just spit my water after seeing that one!!
By far my favorite!!


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

My contribution.... 









I had to download "iPaint" from the Mac App store for $1.99 in order to play this game....
FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU LOL


----------



## pinktshirt (Jul 25, 2007)

^^ mac noob? 

There's a free MSPaint-like app for OS X called Paintbrush :/ I know it's too late since you already paid your hard-earned cash for.. A crappy MSPaint equivalent.. but just for future reference I guess?

/not trollin'


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

pinktshirt said:


> ^^ mac noob?
> 
> There's a free MSPaint-like app for OS X called Paintbrush :/ I know it's too late since you already paid your hard-earned cash for.. A crappy MSPaint equivalent.. but just for future reference I guess?
> 
> /not trollin'


Nope, just don't have it and it was easier to fire up and download from Mac Apps instead :thumbup:


----------



## pinktshirt (Jul 25, 2007)

Haha fair enough  $1.99 isn't a big deal, I'm just being a money-starved student watching every cent he spends :beer:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

Haha, every picture on this page wins.


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

JorgenP said:


> Haha, every picture on this page wins.


:laugh::thumbup:



Slowkums said:


>


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Slowkums said:


>


Ha. I have the same thing happen- but all the stations will be playing the same ****ty song. :laugh:


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Slowkums said:


>


 Oh dear. :laugh:


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

Okay, last one for the day:


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Slowkums said:


> Okay, last one for the day:


Personal experience? :laugh:


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

this page is win :laugh:


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

Slowkums said:


> Okay, last one for the day:


lmao pure gold! :laugh:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Personal experience? :laugh:





nopal 6.0 said:


> lmao pure gold! :laugh:


HAHAHA:laugh:


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

1.8TRabbit said:


> Personal experience? :laugh:


Nah, I'm pretty paranoid about my wallet.  I got all of those from Tumblr.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Slowkums said:


> Okay, last one for the day:


I was at a grocery store and the credit card machines were "down" (the internet link was down.. but they really could still use the old swipe machines if they really wanted to).
The cashier asked if I had a check... and I didn't because that's the purpose of a check.. card.

Anyway- I left the groceries by off to the side and drove to the atm, got cash, drove back. No big deal. Fortunately it didn't take long. I guess that kind of thing happens.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> I was at a grocery store and the credit card machines were "down" (the internet link was down.. but they really could still use the old swipe machines if they really wanted to).
> The cashier asked if I had a check... and I didn't because that's the purpose of a check.. card.
> 
> Anyway- I left the groceries by off to the side and drove to the atm, got cash, drove back. No big deal. Fortunately it didn't take long. I guess that kind of thing happens.


Did you make them pay for the ATM fees? :laugh:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Grocery one "poker face" had me rollin' :laugh::laugh:


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

best page in a while :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MustacheGT said:


> Did you make them pay for the ATM fees? :laugh:


No. I used a bank that was actually represented locally.


----------



## Bonanza (Mar 12, 2010)

This page in just a god damn WIN.


----------



## ktk (Jun 29, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

ktk said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

LA7VJetta said:


> :laugh::thumbup:


Epic!


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

that jumped around so much that it made no sentse.


----------



## GutlessLump (May 20, 2006)

I get it, and it's nothing but pure gospel.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Mr Miyagi said:


> that jumped around so much that it made no sentse.


I think you have to read it like two separate FUUUU's- the right column and left column.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr Miyagi said:


> that jumped around so much that it made no sentse.


Read by column.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> I think you have to read it like two separate FUUUU's- the right column and left column.





Geechie_Suede said:


> Read by column.


Thanks, now it makes sense


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

Mr Miyagi said:


> that jumped around so much that it made no sentse.


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)




----------



## orzel541 (May 10, 2009)

WannabeVWguy said:


>


The gift of the Internet Gods!!!


----------



## mk2jerm (Jul 18, 2007)

^Simply amazing. History just done got wroted.


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Mr Miyagi said:


> that jumped around so much that it made no *sentse*.


I'm on the fents on that one. opcorn:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

renngolf said:


>



i dont know why, but this made me LOL


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

how is there not a critical mass related post yet?


----------



## Churras (Aug 7, 2010)

added my country to this one


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

haha thats a great face


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm with Brazil on that one - $2.20 a litre this morning


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Mr Miyagi said:


> haha thats a great face


:thumbup:


----------



## Manu44 (Dec 5, 2003)

renngolf said:


>


dam I just laughed sooo hard.


----------



## REDA2ROCCO (Jan 9, 2004)

WannabeVWguy said:


>


Looks like Shrinky Dinks!


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

From today










P.S. Vote me a Top Gear Win - see sig!!!


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> From today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Favorite


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)




----------



## orzel541 (May 10, 2009)

Ed52 said:


>


lmao :laugh: 

Hope that's not a personal experience :laugh::beer:


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

GutlessLump said:


> I get it, and it's nothing but pure gospel.


Replace cars with computers, and you know why I don't work in IT any more! Nor do I generally admit how much I know.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)

orzel541 said:


> lmao :laugh:
> 
> Hope that's not a personal experience :laugh::beer:



No, I just watched Ford Focus commercial showing brainless parallel parking skills.


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## deftonesfan867 (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## orzel541 (May 10, 2009)

Lmfao :laugh: The last 3 have been amazing, but...NO CAR CONTENT :facepalm:


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

orzel541 said:


> Lmfao :laugh: The last 3 have been amazing, but...NO CAR CONTENT :facepalm:


They are so funny that I care not about the lack of car relatedness :thumbup:


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

deftonesfan867 said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

impact said:


>


DAMMIT! I was making this one yesterday and wanted to finish it today. FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

impact said:


>


I did this to someone every minute for 30 miles once. She never worked it out - just kept wiping her windshield every time I sprayed mine. I only stopped once I ran out of screenwash :laugh:


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

Kar98 said:


>


Classic :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

graduationfuuuuuuuuuuuuuu by BRealistic, on Flickr


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the last two ima make one soon haha.

"I am not dissapoint"


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Roketdriver said:


> Spring break pic


We are trying to get rid of spring break at our school/campus.:thumbup:


----------



## MidnightSpecial (Sep 11, 2007)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> We are trying to get rid of spring break at our school/campus.:thumbup:


We call it reading week here. Unfortunately, it's not just a name change but an opportunity for every prof. to give you a **** ton of work.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

This thread never disappoints...every click's a winnah!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Roketdriver said:


>


May I ask what "rage at western" means?
(I know I am old)


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

BRealistic said:


> May I ask what "rage at western" means?
> (I know I am old)


I'm guessing it means Western Mich. University. I met a couple of girls from there once...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

John Y said:


> I'm guessing it means Western Mich. University. I met a couple of girls from there once...


Oh, that makes sense.
Party colleges have great party places. 

"western" must be a common way of describing Western Michigan University there.
But to people not from there, it doesn't make any sense.
I was actually thinking "He is partying at Western Auto?" :laugh:


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Yeah, and the earnest-looking guy with the broken-toothed smile and glimmering eyes is wearing a gold-colored polo (with collar up, of course) which my research shows is one of the school's two colors.

By the way, sorry for the FFFUUUU-noob question, but where do people find the faces for use in these cartoons??

And I really lol'd how the kid graduating in the previous cartoon went to 'FU.' Good stuff, good stuff...


----------



## TwoLitreVW (Mar 16, 2000)

John Y said:


> By the way, sorry for the FFFUUUU-noob question, but where do people find the faces for use in these cartoons??




first post in this thread contains link to the template.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

John Y said:


> I'm guessing it means Western Mich. University. I met a couple of girls from there once...


Yup. I have an internship in the area so I live near there on my work term. 

And I have this saved to my HD :thumbup:


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

Thanks all; I had missed the first template, but I was looking for the rest of the faces, too - no way my non-artistic self was going to come up with some of the others!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Roketdriver said:


> Yup. I have an internship in the area so I live near there on my work term.
> 
> And I have this saved to my HD :thumbup:


yesyesyes!


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> "western" must be a common way of describing Western Michigan University there.


That is correct. There's also an Eastern Michigan University, in Ypsilanti, but I've never heard it described as "eastern". It's always been "EMU".


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

YES :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

We shouldn't have to have a mod come in here every single damn page and remind that these need to be somehow vehicle related. :banghead:
At least one of those three is. :laugh:
...so it's all good.


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

http://file.heavy.com/fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu.swf


have fun


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

RacerrRex said:


> http://file.heavy.com/fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu.swf
> 
> 
> have fun


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

nopal 6.0 said:


>


X2. 

And there were cars in it. :laugh:


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

RacerrRex said:


> http://file.heavy.com/fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu.swf
> 
> 
> have fun


You cant win!


----------



## orzel541 (May 10, 2009)

RacerrRex said:


>


Lolz, that one and the dirty bit one are the best on the page so far :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5 (Apr 26, 2005)

RacerrRex said:


> http://file.heavy.com/fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu.swf
> 
> 
> have fun


26,262


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

RacerrRex said:


> http://file.heavy.com/fffffffuuuuuuuuuuuu.swf
> 
> 
> have fun


I hate you. :laugh:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

This is my favorite thread ever:heart:


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


****ing women....


----------



## orzel541 (May 10, 2009)

Has anyone here watched the episode of Top Gear in which they tell you what "car" means in Albanian I think it was? :laugh: I seriously read the first 8 boxes of the last comic posted thinking of that :laugh:


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

vento86 said:


> This is my favorite thread ever:heart:


I guess you weren't around for EnzoDude?


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> We shouldn't have to have a mod come in here every single damn page and remind that these need to be somehow vehicle related. :banghead:
> At least one of those three is. :laugh:
> ...so it's all good.


:thumbup:

Theres a few threads in Off Topic for you guys to post the non auto ones :beer:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5138992-The-Official-OT-Meme-Comics-thread!/page3

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5025358-The-Funny-Picture-Thread


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


love it :laugh:


----------



## jimbogxp (Dec 23, 2006)

nopal 6.0 said:


> lmao pure gold! :laugh:


Oh yeah. I was in tears. "I can never shop here again." LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!

The win in this thread is increasing geometrically. :heart::thumbup:


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

TetsuoShima said:


>


 Pure gold.


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

jimbogxp said:


> Oh yeah. I was in tears. "I can never shop here again." LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!
> 
> The win in this thread is increasing geometrically. :heart::thumbup:


lol according to what geometry? you looking for exponentially? :beer:

btw. this post took me far too long due to excessive :beer: Enjoy your eve.


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


this is me on a daily basis


----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)

I feel like a decent amount of this thread is stuff off stolen of Reddit


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

dentinger said:


> this is me on a daily basis


That was me in college. I'd drive from Northern AZ to Scottsdale every weekend, and half the time I got to Scottsdale I'd wonder if there was a swath of destruction behind me. :laugh: Darn zoning out on familiar long drives.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

sideways89 said:


> I feel like a decent amount of this thread is stuff off stolen of Reddit


We're big proponent of outsourcing to third-world countries around here.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

sideways89 said:


> I feel like a decent amount of this thread is stuff off stolen of Reddit


Yeah I need some new sources besides there and random ass Facebook posts (thats SFW)


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

sideways89 said:


> I feel like a decent amount of this thread is stuff off stolen of Reddit


I only post ones that I made.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

this has to be shared in a ffffffuuuuuuu thread


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

skydive_007 said:


> this has to be shared in a ffffffuuuuuuu thread


Because it's car related, or because everyone identifies with the interests of 8 year old boys?


----------



## mikeypoo (Apr 23, 2008)

skydive_007 said:


> this has to be shared in a ffffffuuuuuuu thread


no, no it doesn't


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

It's funny because it's true. My GTI was my 1st new car, and 1st "enthusiast" car. Treated it like gold. Got similarly guilted by the GF to let her drive. Result: 1st gear grind; 1st scrape on a parking block. FFFFFUUUUUUU indeed.



Geechie_Suede said:


>


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

skydive_007 said:


> this has to be shared in a ffffffuuuuuuu thread


We have a meme thread over in Off-Topic Land for things like this. Just FYI.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

skydive_007 said:


> this has to be shared in a ffffffuuuuuuu thread


Lol


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

sideways89 said:


> I feel like a decent amount of this thread is stuff off stolen of Reddit


a decent amount on reddit is stolen from 4chan


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

TetsuoShima said:


>


wow this describes my school down to the T:laugh:


----------



## sforsancho (May 1, 2010)

Exhaust was clunking around on the Miata so I decided to crawl underneath and see what was up..


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

So this happened to me today after almost 3 months of not washing my Cherooke this is what happens.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

nopal 6.0 said:


> > pigeon le poop on le cherokee.gif
> 
> 
> That kinda felt like watching Ren and Stimpy.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Actual event from many, many years ago...


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

Put this together for the MS Paint Pet Peeve thread.


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

^^ Every time.


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

renngolf said:


> ^^ Every time.


 I fcukin hate that person who has to do that.


----------



## renngolf (Aug 25, 2005)

Brad031.8T said:


> I fcukin hate that person who has to do that.


----------



## wolfsburged. (Dec 24, 2003)

Real life events:


----------



## freedomweasel (Apr 15, 2010)

Ghetto Gamer said:


> Real life events:


 That _sucks_... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

^^^ Once did that with a boat, spent 6 hours paddling back to the dock.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

...car in drive.... 

Have done this a few times. Called the dealer once. First question from them was "don't you usually drive a stick?"


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Being a few weeks from the wedding...I was about ready to kill him after going through getting the car towed and everything. Luckily the tow was free (yay AAA!). And after the wedding, I took his car to work one day and did the same thing (at least I knew what the problem was :laugh. We definitely laugh about it now. And so does our friend who skipped out on a date to take us to the shop...though he was laughing that night too. 

CSB...Honda issued a recall on '03+ Hondas for that exact problem of the ignition interlock failing and allowing the car to be parked in Drive. Of course, not for his 2000 Honda... 

Yet another reason for me to never buy an auto unless I absolutely have to...


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## orzel541 (May 10, 2009)

OOOO-A3 said:


>


 :laugh: Happens way too much around these parts


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

Just spit beer all over my screen


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

OOOO-A3 said:


>


 :laugh::laugh: 



Geechie_Suede said:


>


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^ 

Did he have full coverage insurance? 

I smell insurance fraud. :laugh:


----------



## Santiagolg (Jun 1, 2004)

Finally made my first one. True story, probably to many of us!!!


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

"It won't fit" 

That's what _she_ said... 

Oh wait... 

That _is_ what she said.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


 I love the face in the second to last one :laugh:


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Stop quoting the pics. We know you think they're funny. That's the whole ****ing point.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

I just made this (true)


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hahaha, the GTA one is awesome!


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

the not so true one


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

and the annoying and true one


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

CodeMan said:


> Stop quoting the pics. We know you think they're funny. That's the whole ****ing point.


 Lol shut up angry beaver


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

I MAD


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Two years in a row...I can't believe it happened again. 4" of snow last night, and I have taken off my snow tires already....


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

^ This happened today.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Time for an aSS (Apr 25, 2006)

what was wrong with the first one?


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

i dont get it.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

Bibs said:


> Two years in a row...I can't believe it happened again. 4" of snow last night, and I have taken off my snow tires already....


 hehehe, yes, this storm took a lot of people by surprise.


----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)

LA7VJetta said:


> i dont get it.


 Wheel studs versus lugs, I think?


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Polish Guy said:


> Wheel studs versus lugs, I think?


 Quite possibly the greatest inovation used by VW. It allows you to just purchase spacers and longer bolts to get each set of wheels dialed in. Every tried that with a vehicle that has fixed studs?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Brake Weight said:


> Quite possibly the greatest inovation used by VW. It allows you to just purchase spacers and longer bolts to get each set of wheels dialed in. Every tried that with a vehicle that has fixed studs?


 So they did this to make it easier for the slam, stretch, poke and rub crowd? wow. 

It does seem like it will cause a much bigger issue if you break a stud off in the hub though. 

And normal lugs make it easier putting a wheel back on since you can "hang" it on the lugs, while these wheel studs require you to hold the wheel in place while trying to get the first few studs in the hub. I can see why that would be frustrating.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

^ You have it backwards.....


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> normal lugs make it easier putting a wheel back on since you can "hang" it on the lugs, while these wheel studs require you to hold the wheel in place while trying to get the first few studs in the hub. I can see why that would be frustrating.


 Yeah I always got annoyed when swapping wheels on my VW. Wheel wouldnt always rest on the lip on the hub and then there was always trying to line the holes up to fit the lug through...seemed complicated for no reason. 

I always wondered what a person would do in the middle of the night on the side of the road if they didnt have AAA or something


----------



## tackered (May 11, 2005)

Call me crazy, but I hate wheel studs. Give me the German lug nuts any day.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Notch__Johnson said:


> Yeah I always got annoyed when swapping wheels on my VW. Wheel wouldnt always rest on the lip on the hub and then there was always trying to line the holes up to fit the lug through...seemed complicated for no reason.
> 
> I always wondered what a person would do in the middle of the night on the side of the road if they didnt have AAA or something


 It is simple if you buy a quick alignment tool like this 








Just thread into one of the stud holes and set the wheel on and screw the other lugs in, then remove the guide and screw in the last one.:beer:


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

Notch__Johnson said:


> I always wondered what a person would do in the middle of the night on the side of the road if they didnt have AAA or something


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> It is simple if you buy a quick alignment tool like this
> Just thread into one of the stud holes and set the wheel on and screw the other lugs in, then remove the guide and screw in the last one.:beer:


 Which does the same as if there were "regular" lugs to begin with :laugh: 


I know they had these, I had a plastic one from an Audi TT but I lost it :beer: :laugh:


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Notch__Johnson said:


> I always wondered what a person would do in the middle of the night on the side of the road if they didnt have AAA or something


 Notsureifserious.jpg


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> It is simple if you buy a quick alignment tool like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 always awesome when the design requires you to buy extra stuff


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Dravenport said:


> always awesome when the design requires you to buy extra stuff


 It does not REQUIRE you to buy extra stuff, some models even come with the guide. It is a convenience item, much like a nicer jack or jack stands. Or using the right 'special' tool for a job rather than using whatever you have in your tool box.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

CodeMan said:


> Notsureifserious.jpg


 Meant the average old person/soccermom/sorority chick/weak guy/person that lacks the upper body strength to hold the rim up, rotate it to line the holes in the dark on the side of a freeway etc.... 

point I was trying to make is that its not that great of a design IMO


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

Notch__Johnson said:


> Meant the average old person/soccermom/sorority chick/weak guy/person that lacks the upper body strength to hold the rim up, rotate it to line the holes in the dark on the side of a freeway etc....
> 
> point I was trying to make is that its not that great of a design IMO


 If you're quick to take a nutty, trying to change one is all it takes. Hence the FFUU. :snowcool:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> It is simple if you buy a quick alignment tool like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It takes less time to change a flat on a Semi. 

I guess "user friendly" does not translate well into German.


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> It takes less time to change a flat on a Semi.
> 
> I guess "user friendly" does not translate well into German.


 When you remove the wheel, the pressure sensor triggers the radio to automatically play a looped mp3 of SCHNELL, SCHNELL! until the wheel is back on.


----------



## ZDuB12 (Jul 13, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> It takes less time to change a flat on a Semi.
> 
> I guess "user friendly" does not translate well into German.


 Seriously have no issue changing my tires on my VW with have LUGSCREWS or LUGBOLTS. You don't even really need the guide you can simply sit the wheel on the hub. I've actually had more trouble changing tires on american cars and hondas that always seem to become seized to the hub.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Notch__Johnson said:


> I always wondered what a person would do in the middle of the night on the side of the road if they didnt have AAA or something


 I have AAA and had a flat tire on my Jetta at 10:30pm one night driving home from work. Pulled into a gas station and changed the tire myself... in flip-flops mind you. The hardest part was _not_ putting the spare on, it was getting two lug bolts to break loose after Discount Tire air-wrenched them on a month prior. I regularly rotate the tires on all 3 of my German vehicles at home; quite a simple process... and I don't use any alignment gizmo. And did I mention that I'm one of those people you guys think should be in the kitchen?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ZDuB12 said:


> Seriously have no issue changing my tires on my VW with have LUGSCREWS or LUGBOLTS. You don't even really need the guide you can simply sit the wheel on the hub. I've actually had more trouble changing tires on american cars and hondas that always seem to become seized to the hub.


 Not everybody can adapt so easily to backwards technology.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

djsheijkdfj said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Massive Appeal* »_wut happend to the one with the guy making the face at the cop then the cop arrests him for making the face, then the guy goes o this one? and they both have that funny face? it was here last night but got deleted?
> 
> This one?
> 
> ...


 i had to bring this one back. i think its the best one yet


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

^I'm pretty sure those 2 started off the entire meme.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> Not everybody can adapt so easily to backwards technology.


 It helps if you are German.:beer:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> It takes less time to change a flat on a Semi.
> 
> I guess "user friendly" does not translate well into German.


 What the hells are you guys talking about... It is super easy to change a wheel on a VW, it's hub centric so it has that nifty little lip on it. Put it in position put bolt in keep positive pressure and spin till the bolt finds its home... then just jam your shoe under the tire to keep it in place and tighten the bolt down. Not hard at all..


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

less talk more meme's :banghead:


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

:laugh: Man card


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

TetsuoShima said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

ferrari-FF-UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU by BRealistic, on Flickr


----------



## orzel541 (May 10, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> New Ferrari


 It doesn't look that bad, it sort of grows on you


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

orzel541 said:


> It doesn't look that bad, it sort of grows on you


 Like a fungus. Or herpes.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

Roketdriver said:


> Like a fungus. Or herpes.


 :laugh:


----------



## Broduski (Nov 19, 2008)

bizybyker said:


> What the hells are you guys talking about... It is super easy to change a wheel on a VW, it's hub centric so it has that nifty little lip on it. Put it in position put bolt in keep positive pressure and spin till the bolt finds its home... then just jam your shoe under the tire to keep it in place and tighten the bolt down. Not hard at all..


 Most cars are hub centric, and have these nifty little things called studs that you put the wheel onto. Only the fanboys will defend VWs stupid design.


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

16v_43v3r said:


> most cars are hub centric, and have these nifty little things called studs that you put the wheel onto. Only the fanboys will defend vws stupid design.


 o u tink u so fancy wit yo studz


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

16v_43v3r said:


> Only the fanboys will defend VWs stupid design.


 Because it's proprietary to VW.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Because it's proprietary to VW.


 Not sure if serious...


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

16v_43v3r said:


> Most cars are hub centric, and have these nifty little things called studs that you put the wheel onto. Only the fanboys will defend VWs stupid design.


 Ill take em any day over studs, I run spacers and wouldn't want to pull the hubs to put on longer studs... I think its a good design. If you can't put on a VW wheel you fail at life.  No offense... :heart:


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Shut up about the god damn wheel mounting hardware and post something funny :screwy: 


_*clicks FFFFUUUU thread* 


*dozen posts of inane bitching about wheel studs vs bolts* 


me: FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU _


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

kamzcab86 said:


> And did I mention that I'm one of those people you guys think should be in the kitchen?


 you're gay?


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> you're gay?


 Lol


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Dravenport said:


> you're gay?


 lol:laugh:


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> you're gay?


 No, you're just stupid. :laugh:


----------



## karl_1052 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> you're gay?


 If she was, that would be HOT!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

karl_1052 said:


> If she was, that would be HOT!


 touche


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

atomicalex said:


> No, you're just stupid. :laugh:


 I was supposed to magically know she was female? :screwy::laugh:


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

You guys are killing this thread. PM each other your love notes or post more FFFUUU pictures


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

Just saw this on Reddit :laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

lol


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)




----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

nice bagel in the 2nd frame :laugh:


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

sticky euro said:


> nice bagel in the 2nd frame :laugh:


 Yeah, it's an inside joke. :thumbup: Credit goes to another vortexer whose pic I copied - DzlDub.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

I don't usually yell at curbside Albany a**holes, but the opportunity was too good to pass up.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BattleRabbit said:


> I don't usually yell at curbside Albany a**holes, but the opportunity was too good to pass up.


 What would have made than an actual FFFUUUUUUU is if right after you told him off for riding the bus, your car died and would not restart... just as he started walking towards you rolling up his sleeves. :laugh: 











"um.... would you give me a push?"


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah, it's not a FFFFUUUU, but it is the same style of comic.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

BattleRabbit said:


> Yeah, it's not a FFFFUUUU, but it is the same style of comic.


 And fwiw- many people call any music that loops but is not obviously rap or hip-pop techno. :screwy:


----------



## KahviVW (Feb 26, 2009)

BattleRabbit said:


> Yeah, it's not a FFFFUUUU, but it is the same style of comic.


 You listen to music through the OBD2 port?


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

KahviVW said:


> You listen to music through the OBD2 port?


 It was the first Mk.III dash picture on Google images that showed just the center console. I also have a much nicer head unit than that :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

edit- I deleted may last post because the gif compression was terrible. 

here it is again. 

Again again- I tried making this with the normal FFFFUUUUU format cartoon, but it just didn't convey the amount of FFFFFUUUUUUUUU-ness I experienced. 
This happened to me last week. 
Woman was in a Monte Carlo eating a burrito when she did this, and had a "frequent stops" sticker on the back (probably works mail delivery). 
Oh, I kept it simple and to the point to keep the gif size down (no added humor- sorry) 
Sorry for making this too nice for the FFFUUUUU thread standards. :laugh:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

For the discerning FUUUU CL reader, the birth of trollface:

http://blogs.laweekly.com/stylecouncil/2011/03/trollface_4chan_artist.php


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

Kid Hobo said:


> For the discerning FUUUU CL reader, the birth of trollface:
> 
> http://blogs.laweekly.com/stylecouncil/2011/03/trollface_4chan_artist.php


That guy that came up with the trollface should receive the Nobel Prize, imho. :laugh:


----------



## tastypancakes (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

Relevant to the last page:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

The one i did the other day got deleted :thumbdown:

I didn't even think it was racy at all


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

sticky euro said:


> The one i did the other day got deleted :thumbdown:
> 
> I didn't even think it was racy at all


Which one was it


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Jimmys2.8 said:


> Which one was it


the one with the 30k Jetta and the woman who posted it


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

sticky euro said:


> the one with the 30k Jetta and the woman who posted it


I liked that one.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

sticky euro said:


> the one with the 30k Jetta and the woman who posted it


Mods have a hard on for deleting 30K Jetta posts. 2 of my posts got deleted when I referenced that thread :sly:


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

I liked that one lol


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

Saw this on Reddit


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

excellent thread :beer:
opcorn:


----------



## teutonicgoodness (Dec 14, 2003)

Wow, these posts have gotten wacky. Or rather, Le Posts.


----------



## TetsuoShima (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

Came here to post this ^^^ found it after going through reddit


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

Kid Hobo said:


> For the discerning FUUUU CL reader, the birth of trollface:
> 
> http://blogs.laweekly.com/stylecouncil/2011/03/trollface_4chan_artist.php


Trollface retrospective here:

http://www.laweekly.com/slideshow/the-best-of-trollface-32887869/

I quite like the Hulk one (supposedly the real cover of the June 2011 issue of _Deadpool_)










but these have an automotive connection:


----------



## Karmanniac (Mar 22, 2002)

*More FFFFFUUUUU please*

How have I missed this thread?


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Karmanniac said:


> How have I missed this thread?


We didn't want you to find out, we hid it


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)

this is a gold mine of lulz


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

And how is that car related? It attaches to your VW switchblade key so you can troll while you roll, that's how!


----------



## AndyTR32 (Jun 4, 2003)

http://deviantwear.deviantart.com/art/Trollface-Keychain-203122876


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

:laugh: Been there


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

oral sex... tough challenge on city streets. that post made up my mind, Im trading in my tranny

and that one a couple posts up... tuck and roll... I laughed so damn hard :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

skydive_007 said:


> oral sex... tough challenge on city streets. Im trading in my tranny


well, there you have it folks


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

The forklift one is brilliant.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


What car is that?


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> well, there you have it folks


:laugh:


----------



## monkey7247 (Apr 9, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> What car is that?


Looks just like my CRX's passenger door, including the damn spot where the seatbelt buckle rubbed against the door card.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

skydive_007 said:


> Im trading in my tranny


Like Charlie Sheen?


----------



## personman (Sep 25, 2008)

skydive_007 said:


> oral sex... tough challenge on city streets. that post made up my mind, Im trading in my tranny


Reminds me of a friend who came in halfway through another buddy's conversation. The dude was like, "Yeah, it was the best road head ever. She's really talented..." and on and on. Finally, my friend was like, "Ok, you got road head. why is that so amazing?"

"She was driving."


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

personman said:


> "She was driving."




















Not the do I can best. But on my phone and the state of mind right now, I think it's great.


----------



## japanese (Feb 17, 2008)

Brake Weight said:


> *Not the do I can best*. But on my phone and the state of mind right now, I think it's great.



:laugh:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> edit- I deleted may last post because the gif compression was terrible.
> 
> here it is again.
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 1SICKLEX (Dec 8, 2001)

TetsuoShima said:


>


Accurate. THough I see a bunch of 90 year olds in it as well oddly


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

lol at the fork lift one^


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1SICKLEX said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Wow- I just saw that same woman in the same car beside me in lunch traffic yesterday.
I thought about slowly drifting over into her lane with my old truck.... but I decided not.
No need to lower myself down to her level. 

I wanted to add that there were some pedestrians on the side walk around that area. And as a frequent pedestrian, I try to leave the sidewalk clear for them to pass. That's why I was behind the sidewalk, which gave the bitch room to do that.


----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


I do that, and it helps me to focus on the road 'cause I suck at multitasking.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

K.Lagan said:


> I do that, and it helps me to focus on the road 'cause I suck at multitasking.


lol yea it's a concentration thing, but still kinda funny.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Poker face ones are my favorite i think :laugh:


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Carjacker hiding in the burshes - teh funny!


----------



## Karmanniac (Mar 22, 2002)

It's true, I turn the stereo down! But maybe it's because it was cranked up all the way on Iron Maiden when I was doing 70, and when I slowed down it was too loud? Still, funny as hell. (Sidebar, your honor: Honda put a volume control in the Goldwing Aspencade that turns down the sound system when the motor sound decreases, how come you don't get that in a car? And that was like 15 years ago.)


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

Karmanniac said:


> It's true, I turn the stereo down! But maybe it's because it was cranked up all the way on Iron Maiden when I was doing 70, and when I slowed down it was too loud? Still, funny as hell. (Sidebar, your honor: Honda put a volume control in the Goldwing Aspencade that turns down the sound system when the motor sound decreases, how come you don't get that in a car? And that was like 15 years ago.)


I am pretty sure that at least VW/Skoda radios do that, if you enable it in the radio's settings. There is an option which lets the volume increase/decrease automatically when the car speeds up/slows down.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Karmanniac said:


> Honda put a volume control in the Goldwing Aspencade that turns down the sound system when the motor sound decreases, how come you don't get that in a car?


You do. It's called geschwindigkeitsabhängigelautstärkeregelungbratwurstundeinbierbitte on German market VWAG cars.


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

impact said:


> I am pretty sure that at least VW/Skoda radios do that, if you enable it in the radio's settings. There is an option which lets the volume increase/decrease automatically when the car speeds up/slows down.


I had an aftermarket radio once that did this. I can't remeber which one it was. But it was neat once I had it's setpoints right.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Tuck and roll


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bigev007 (Dec 3, 2009)

impact said:


> I am pretty sure that at least VW/Skoda radios do that, if you enable it in the radio's settings. There is an option which lets the volume increase/decrease automatically when the car speeds up/slows down.


GM radios have been doing it for at least 12 years. It is pretty great. 3 levels of rate of change too. Was great to use one level for summers and one for snows cause of the increased road noise.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I just did this. :facepalm:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

aw man that sucks, I love the use of the old trollbirds :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

sticky euro said:


> aw man that sucks, I love the use of the old trollbirds :laugh:


Having to build up the ramps even on top for the bumper/spoiler to clear means I don't have that nice divot for the tire- so you know when you are right on top.

What you don't see in the pci is the front of the car is a pile of wood/blocks.
I had to clean all though out to access the front to get a jack up under the front crossmember (the ramps are just to allow enough room under the car for a floor jack).
And guess what- I disturbed a few ant colonies and pissed off a hand full of spiders... now I have to lay there to get the car jacked up off the ramps. 

sigh....back to work just so maybe I can later get some work done (before the t-storms hit..).


----------



## 03Aku87 (Nov 28, 2010)

Just got done reading every single page of this. There were way to many times where my head almost exploded from trying to not laugh out loud at my desk at work. Funniest thread i've read in a long long time. :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

he... cab drivers


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

Kid Hobo said:


> he... cab drivers


hahaha might be one of my favorites :laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Kid Hobo said:


> he... cab drivers


Not really car related... oh, and the actual number of the beast is 616.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> Not really car related... oh, and the actual number of the beast is 616.


OMG, that's the Grand Rapids area code.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Not really car related...


There was a steering wheel pictured.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Not really car related...


They were in a car


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

geechie_suede said:


> omg, that's the grand rapids area code.


it's all clear now


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Geechie_Suede said:


> OMG, that's the Grand Rapids area code.


I was wondering what the deal was with all of those CRC peeps... Now I know!


----------



## Roketdriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Flint or Detroit would be more appropriate for that. Grand Rapids is a half decent place


----------



## 03Aku87 (Nov 28, 2010)

Yeah, Flint's pretty bad. Glad I'm outta school so I don't gotta go there anymore

/donebeingot


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Just saw this somewhere else and felt it belonged here too:










:laugh:


----------



## Hez10 (Mar 20, 2006)

MikkiJayne said:


> Just saw this somewhere else and felt it belonged here too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can not stop staring at this. haha


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

geechie_suede said:


> omg, that's the grand rapids area code.


omg grand rapids is inside me


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

jmj said:


> There was a steering wheel pictured.


Makes mental note- if I find any good non car/driving related FFUUUU cartoons- just stick a steering wheel in the corner and it's ok to post in the TCL FFFUUU thread. 


I did see thatit was a cab.. but the actual topic didn't really have anything to do.. well, cabbies do have to deal with all sorts of customers, but so do most people in customer service. But cabbies are a forced private audience... so hmmmm.
Ok. I'll shut up now.


----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

Subwoofers said:


> omg grand rapids is inside me


Don't let your wife find out!


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

MikkiJayne said:


> Just saw this somewhere else and felt it belonged here too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That fact that he actually passed someone mid-air makes this EPIC :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Swapped6n (Feb 11, 2010)

stascom said:


> That fact that he actually passed someone mid-air makes this EPIC :thumbup: :laugh:


Not sure if serious...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Time to keep this thread alive:










(new image for sake of clarity and better JPEG compression)


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

^^Laughed way too hard at that.


----------



## T10 (Oct 13, 2002)

^^^^ Hahahahaa extra points for cop: son i am dissapoint.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

I just made some traffic-centric rageface images for my blog, but the strong language in them might preclude me from posting them here


----------



## Mr Messy (Apr 1, 2009)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> I just made some traffic-centric rageface images for my blog, but the strong language in them might preclude me from posting them here


I read them. Funny. Bit coarse though.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

Murderface said:


> Time to keep this thread alive:


I don't get it.


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

LA7VJetta said:


> I don't get it.


Idiot runs red light, gets hit:screwy::banghead:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

IHateSpeedBumps said:


> Idiot runs red light, gets hit:screwy::banghead:


But all the lights were red.....


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

LA7VJetta said:


> But all the lights were red.....


Not the one on the left side, they have a turn arrow.
But it is poorly drawn, and it looks like the op is the one that runs the red light....


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Op was anticipating light changeing to green


----------



## jpr (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

^ in reference to the video of a cop thread? :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Jimmys2.8 said:


> Op was anticipating light changeing to green


Ding! We have a winner!

Thanks for explaining to those who don't look for the opposing traffic's yellow as an opportunity to avoid braking for the red as it's about to turn green


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

^^ Oh my god, I'm dying :laugh:


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Murderface said:


> Ding! We have a winner!
> 
> Thanks for explaining to those who don't look for the opposing traffic's yellow as an opportunity to avoid braking for the red as it's about to turn green


Lol yeah it wouldn't make sense if you don't do it lol. Ugh drunk spelling of the word changing


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jimmys2.8 said:


> Op was anticipating light changeing to green


Ahhhhhh. Now that makes sense.
We have one intersection in town like that- where the light will change to red JUST to allow for the turn signals for the turn lanes of the lanes that just went red. :screwy:
It's a wacky light program imo.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


Ha! :laugh:
And what's the real story behind that Sentra picture?


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

Jimmys2.8 said:


> Op was anticipating light changeing to green


..... aaaaand that's how my wife got run over by an SUV a couple months ago while walking across an intersection. She walked away amazingly enough. :beer:

douche drivers :thumbup:


----------



## zda (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey, new guy.


----------



## zda (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi :wave:


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## thenick (Jun 19, 2004)

That is fookin great!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Kid Hobo said:


> ..... aaaaand that's how my wife got run over by an SUV a couple months ago while walking across an intersection. She walked away amazingly enough. :beer:
> 
> douche drivers :thumbup:


She must be well padded.


----------



## Greensteeldragon (Nov 17, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> She must be well padded.


BURRRN!:laugh:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Kid Hobo said:


> ..... aaaaand that's how my wife got run over by an SUV a couple months ago while walking across an intersection. She walked away amazingly enough. :beer:
> 
> douche drivers :thumbup:


only because she was OK. 




Why do you have a crosswalk and red-light in your kitchen?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Brake Weight said:


> only because she was OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that app :beer:

Too bad you have a ****ty provider


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

BRealistic said:


> She must be well padded.


:laugh: 

... backpack stuffed full of workout clothes. :thumbup: :heart:

le topic


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

Notch__Johnson said:


>


Clever Girl....is that from Jurassic Park? :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

GsR said:


> Clever Girl....is that from Jurassic Park? :laugh::thumbup:


I think so...I found the pic on reddit so I'm not sure...but its true :laugh:


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## ryanpend (Aug 21, 2008)

i haven't done one of these yet, thought I'd give it a shot haha


----------



## Slowkums (Dec 12, 2003)

GsR said:


>


Thanks for posting that, I was gonna go crazy trying to figure out where that was from.


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)

too lazy to add more detail, just imagine them in a car


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Slowkums said:


> Thanks for posting that, I was gonna go crazy trying to figure out where that was from.


Lol I


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

Damn Geechie, you're killin' it. Every one of yours gets a big ol' LOL from me.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dubstep is the **** haha I like womp womp womp womp


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Sort of car related:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## melanotaenia (Sep 14, 2004)

^^^ the vette one is great; so much win and so much FUUUUUUU in just four boxes!!!


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

melanotaenia said:


> ^^^ the vette one is great; so much win and so much FUUUUUUU in just four boxes!!!


:laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## per-diems (Apr 7, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::thumbup: at this thread


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

" F U Devil Car!" :laugh:

I lold


----------



## dit_meister (Apr 25, 2007)

This thread rocks :thumbup:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

lmfao at the Chevette


----------



## caddy 2 dope (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## ChrisR18T (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Volvo_D (Jan 19, 2009)

Notch__Johnson said:


>


every.
day.
occurrence.

:banghead:


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


This graphic is incorrect. The lights are ALWAYS blue or violet.


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

I cant stand those F**kin blue light's in the ******* pickups down here . .A lift kit is installed and the back ends always seem to sag lower putting their lights Straight in yo face !!


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Volvo_D said:


> every.
> day.
> occurrence.
> 
> :banghead:


Yet oddly enough, when I'm the red car and do blink, the blue one's driver will pick his nose, or jibber on her phone, or day dream.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## melanotaenia (Sep 14, 2004)

^^^^^^:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

^^^

That man driving the mustang is a friend of mine, please blur out his face.


----------



## K.Lagan (Jan 12, 2011)

There was only one time when I reacted the same way than in the first pic, when I came across some guy listenning to Dark Side of the Moon on full blast. I think I almost shed a tear. :laugh:


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

Geechie_Suede said:


>



That was me yesterday on the drive home. I couldn't help myself, Metallica One did it to me...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

RHD mustang!


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Since when are Mustangs RHD?


----------



## nstevic01 (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

^^ HAHA hardest I've laughed at one of these in a while :laugh:

I was waiting for someone to make a comic of that


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> RHD mustang!


That's funny, if you look at notch_johnson or whatever's last comic they posted about the blinker thing there is a person hanging out the right side of the no blinking mustang which I am assuming is the driver lol


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Jimmys2.8 said:


> That's funny, if you look at notch_johnson or whatever's last comic they posted about the blinker thing there is a person hanging out the right side of the no blinking mustang which I am assuming is the driver lol


lol im not sure why this one caught my attention more


----------



## osekami (Apr 28, 2011)

i made one rage comic:
i ever had fear for this!!


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

osekami said:


> i made one rage comic:
> i ever had fear for this!!


Seems plausible...


----------



## 1ac4u2nv (Dec 27, 2008)

My weekend drive...


----------



## Milan999 (Feb 1, 2010)

lol awesome thread


----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

nstevic01 said:


>



whats the story with the one? where did the flood pic happen?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

1ac4u2nv said:


> My weekend drive...


I did this to the wife not too long ago. She was most displeased. Chili dogs for dinner the night before.


----------



## 1ac4u2nv (Dec 27, 2008)

^^^ It's so wrong yet so right. I love how pissed my wife gets. :laugh:


----------



## nstevic01 (Nov 9, 2007)

triptronic said:


> whats the story with the one? where did the flood pic happen?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wner-outsmarts-flood-waters&highlight=porsche


----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

nstevic01 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wner-outsmarts-flood-waters&highlight=porsche


:thumbup: nice thread


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

Here's mine :thumbup:


----------



## orzel541 (May 10, 2009)

I went to Fast Five expecting a movie full of DIW cars...I left disappointed.

All the stuff in there was sooo unrealistic, and if you compressed the movie to just the car scenes, you would have a 30 min movie compared to the 2 hr one.


----------



## VWxghost (Dec 14, 2009)

orzel541 said:


> I went to Fast Five expecting a movie full of DIW cars...I left disappointed.
> 
> All the stuff in there was sooo unrealistic, and if you compressed the movie to just the car scenes, you would have a 30 min movie compared to the 2 hr one.


Exactly :thumbup:


----------



## atx-g60 (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Awful.


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol^


----------



## Gspot20 (Aug 21, 2010)

orzel541 said:


> I went to Fast Five expecting a movie full of DIW cars...I left disappointed.
> 
> All the stuff in there was sooo unrealistic, and if you compressed the movie to just the car scenes, you would have a 30 min movie compared to the 2 hr one.


Exactly, I was expecting a bunch of cars I can have a good laugh at with my friends, ....ended watching a drama pretending to be a car movie.

Oh well.. at least the parking lot full of idiots outside was still fun


----------



## IHateSpeedBumps (Feb 20, 2005)

Gspot20 said:


> Oh well.. at least the parking lot full of idiots outside was still fun


After F&F cause a jump in street racing, when 2F2F came out the movies had cops staged in the parking lots during opening weekend. That made leaving a nightmare, we had to go through a maze similar to a bank lobby in order to leave. Everyone was crawling through the exit cones by the *last* cops, then there were more staged around building near the theaters to catch those that thought they were free.


----------



## jimbogxp (Dec 23, 2006)

osekami said:


> i made one rage comic:
> i ever had fear for this!!


Licking le steering wheel. I laughed until I cried. I knew what was coming, but the pictures were so well done I died lauphing. Reps to you my brutha!


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

jimbogxp said:


>


The "hi hi hi hi" part I agree with, but I'm not so sure about the "Jesus creampie" part...


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> The "hi hi hi hi" part I agree with, but I'm not so sure about the "Jesus creampie" part...


You owe me a new keyboard. :what::sly::laugh:


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

StormChaser said:


> You owe me a new keyboard. :what::sly::laugh:


The Ford Trimotor mail plane leaves in 45 minutes! If I hurry, I should be able to dispatch your new keyboard and have it to you in no more than 5 days.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

That's a Del's Lemonade truck 

Their slogan ironically: "Stop at the sign of the Lemon" :thumbup:


----------



## Burnitwithfire (May 14, 2005)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> The "hi hi hi hi" part I agree with, but I'm not so sure about the "Jesus creampie" part...


:laugh:


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> The "hi hi hi hi" part I agree with, but I'm not so sure about the "Jesus creampie" part...


I searched "Jesus Creampie" and it was mainly Mexi porn instead of blasphemous fappage material


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I took it as the dog was laughing so hard it started to cramp.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

Found on reddit...


----------



## tombobcat (May 6, 2011)

Kid Hobo said:


> Found on reddit...


 Too long for my taste, but the first part was pretty good


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)

Not really a ragecomic, but relatable.


----------



## speedyone (Mar 22, 2010)

One of the best ones ive seen i awhile^^^


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

hah. I had an '87 GLI that was like that.


----------



## leddifer (Oct 7, 2010)

JorgenP said:


> Not really a ragecomic, but relatable.


sounds like my dads toyota! 320,000 miles!


----------



## .KIX. (Sep 8, 2008)

^ Nope its a Dodge Neon.


----------



## tombobcat (May 6, 2011)

.KIX. said:


> ^ Nope its a Dodge Neon.


  I can see that


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## speedyone (Mar 22, 2010)

The motorcycle one is so true!!


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

last frame had me rollin :laugh::laugh:


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

i wanna put my relationship in this thread sometime


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Geechie_Suede said:


> *Le slit*



:laugh:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

> Slow lane sports car cruise


Is that a Corvette prototype from the 70s you used?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Got this from Reddit...











...one of the comments



fshizl said:


> Funny story, i was the one who traded the members only jacket for the lexus...
> Here is the lexus next to my cobalt the day i picked it up.
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Where is everyone


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Geechie_Suede said:


> Where is everyone


They were called up last night.


----------



## 330R (Apr 22, 2005)

JorgenP said:


>


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------^ :laugh:



Geechie_Suede said:


>


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)




----------



## You are to blame (Jun 1, 2003)

Gaki said:


>


One of my neighbors says that ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## tombobcat (May 6, 2011)

JorgenP said:


>


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## TheLateGTI (Apr 17, 2008)

JorgenP said:


>


OMG I AM CRYING.....I never thought of that b4
+1 Intrawebs for you my good sir


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

JorgenP said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


FTFY :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

lol at matrix face


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## triptronic (Apr 12, 2004)

tombobcat said:


>



that is :thumbup:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Tj_gti (Sep 1, 2009)

Gaki said:


>


My parents say that to me all the time.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


BAHAHAHA the forever alone face is priceless :laugh::laugh:


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

JorgenP said:


>


This requires knowing what that sign means....


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Geechie_Suede said:


> PT cruiser cartoon


Yeah. A PT Cruiser is no Buick Century.. er ..um Regal.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Damn the Century jokes. Just damn 'em.

The Regal my be for the elderly, but it's for the elderly with class.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

atomicalex said:


> This requires knowing what that sign means....


Same as this one:










Carry on.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

Kar98 said:


> Same as this one:
> 
> Carry on.


You, sir, have just gained +2 interwebs points for posting the Gandalf Sign(TM).

Mike


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Geechie_Suede said:


>


 There is a wide open two lane highway with a 50 mph speed limit that I frequent- and you regularly get behind people doing 40...... then you get to where it goes four lane (you can easily pass those slow pokes now) AND the speed limit drops to 40 and those same idiots speed up to 50. :facepalm:


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

^ So true :laugh:


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## 16vRocket (Jan 13, 2002)

What I thought when I started my ford fusion rental....


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

You are to blame said:


> One of my neighbors says that ALL THE TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead: :laugh:


******* who lives a few down from me always made that joke, I'd just kinda :what: and go about my business.

With the warmer weather i've been open carrying instead of concealed carrying, my washes have suddenly become much more peaceful


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Deflated_97 (Aug 12, 2003)

Everything in this is awesome.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://york.craigslist.org/ctd/2447042852.html


----------



## scott_0 (Dec 22, 2010)

^^lmmfao guess the door handles would have driven the price up to $1000 :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

PSU said:


> http://york.craigslist.org/ctd/2447042852.html


Could a new remote be programmed????? 

How odd.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

BRealistic said:


> Could a new remote be programmed?????


Not if you can't get in


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MikkiJayne said:


> Not if you can't get in


And if your car battery dies, the remote is useless to get in.

I've never understood the shaved trend anyway.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

scott_0 said:


> ^^lmmfao guess the door handles would have driven the price up to $1000 :facepalm:


:laugh:



MikkiJayne said:


> Not if you can't get in


Hahaha.



BRealistic said:


> And if your car battery dies, the remote is useless to get in.
> 
> I've never understood the shaved trend anyway.


Don't most people put an actuator/something to pop the doors underneath the car?

I guess that guy didn't think of the long term repercussions.

I can only imagine that "quality" of body work put into that car. opcorn:


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

MikkiJayne said:


> Not if you can't get in


It's an Accord. Any monkey can break into it.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> I've never understood the shaved trend anyway.


Are we still talking about cars here?


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

:laugh: ^


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

lold hard :laugh:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I loled far too much at this:










:laugh:


----------



## Marcao (Apr 1, 2009)

that´s really funny lol


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

^ sh1ts real


----------



## Mr Messy (Apr 1, 2009)

Made this:


----------



## Jimmys2.8 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dead? :,(


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

reddevil77 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm a finalist to be the Grand Mashal at the TUMS 500 NASCAR Race in October, but I need your help. Taking my wife there for our anniversary will make her dreams come true, but I need votes to make it happen!!!
> 
> ...


 Ban the doofus!


----------



## capicuuu (Oct 10, 2000)

Bringing back from the dead but WTF, this is exactly what happened to me. End result was warped rotors when dealership changed half my front end and the wheel shake was still there. Koeppel VW, FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

*as it didnt post, this is referring to the stealership taking coin while the small shop fixes the problem.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

commitment right thurr...


----------



## nstevic01 (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

Girl in the red looks cute =)



nstevic01 said:


>


Mike


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

got one  my true story.








teens :facepalm:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

I lol'd.


----------



## vwmaniac16vr6 (Nov 17, 2004)

Love this thread


----------



## thatflyeuroguy (Jul 26, 2011)

JorgenP said:


>



:laugh:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

^^Problem?


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

JorgenP said:


>


I know that Volvo...I worked at 3R when they were developing it for K-Pax Racing


----------



## VDubStyle (Aug 23, 2000)

EdRacer71 said:


>


LMFAO..:laugh: can't decipher the left side?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VDubStyle said:


> LMFAO..:laugh: can't decipher the left side?


x2.. is it even?











And I can't point and laugh since I made this...


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

omfg this thread is hilarious. first time seeing it. in for later.


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

bring MOAR


----------



## bigev007 (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Mr Messy (Apr 1, 2009)

From the reddit:


----------



## Mr Messy (Apr 1, 2009)

(Shamelessly stolen)


----------



## Mr Messy (Apr 1, 2009)

(not mine)


----------



## clean'nblackmk4 (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^So damn true!!


----------



## henway87 (Mar 26, 2010)

More troll comics!!!


----------



## ABATurbo (Feb 11, 2010)

This thread needs to continue. I laugh my ass off every time I read it. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## 03rabbitgti (Jun 16, 2003)

My cuz just showed me this thread the other day there is some funny ish in here.... and i thought i would never have something to contribute then i bumped into this GIF... lololol if you can get the true FU face on Wanderlei after the ref stops him it would be uber golden.

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b96/staindsoul1014/TrollWandGifSlower.gif


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

03rabbitgti said:


> My cuz just showed me this thread the other day there is some funny ish in here.... and i thought i would never have something to contribute then i bumped into this GIF... lololol if you can get the true FU face on Wanderlei after the ref stops him it would be uber golden.


:facepalm:
And how is that car related?
Or can you not read??


----------



## 03rabbitgti (Jun 16, 2003)

I mean..... troll heads gettin stomped... wanted to share that.


----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

03rabbitgti said:


> I mean..... troll heads gettin stomped... wanted to share that.


So I guess you are incapable of actually reading...


----------



## 03rabbitgti (Jun 16, 2003)

LOL... Dude ur taking this way to seriously. Get a life bro u have 3k posts in less than a year.. ****ing vortex police over here... lol GTFO!


----------



## WakusPakus (Feb 13, 2012)

03rabbitgti said:


> LOL... Dude ur taking this way to seriously. Get a life bro u have 3k posts in less than a year.. ****ing vortex police over here... lol GTFO!


it's called not wanting to get the funny thread locked by morons like you.

"dude".

oh yeah - it's YOU ARE. :facepalm:


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

03rabbitgti said:


> LOL... Dude ur taking this way to seriously. Get a life bro u have 3k posts in less than a year.. ****ing vortex police over here... lol GTFO!


Sorry, but he's right. Keep it car related, please. We don't want the mods locking this. You MIGHT have gotten away with it if it had actually been funny.


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## spitfirevr6 (Jul 15, 2007)

StormChaser said:


> Sorry, but he's right. Keep it car related, please. We don't want the mods locking this. *You MIGHT have gotten away with it if it had actually been funny.*


troof


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

forkliftaccess001 said:


> You can visit some material handling store for more choices. Choose the best one with fare price.


Fvck off spammer


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

When your Army colleagues make a snowman on top of your humvee while you're doing something else :facepalm: True story, have an actual picture from that night. My first one. The next ones will be more detailed


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Would have been better if they put it in the passenger seat. &%cuking JOE always Dic&ing around! 
Gotta give Joe his $%&k around time!!! 
:laugh: Yeah I played the Army game for a few years


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

My 2nd one...also actually happened  (1986, Colorado Springs)


----------



## Nubbin (Mar 17, 2007)

Hope this is not a repost.


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

Bumpbbbb


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Repost bump for interest


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

It too bad the photophucket things screwed this thread.

Just washed car.
Stuck in traffic.
Real world FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUU (as previous one I posted years ago now re-uploaded on imgr)










Thursday this week.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Forgot about this one. Tried to get every rage comic character in this:


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

I’ve missed this thread.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Mega-Bump.. surprised so many of these ancient images still work. [not bad jpg]



BRealistic said:


> I'm sure many here have experienced this when looking at a rare/odd vehicle........


Had this one happen again today. :facepalm:
A woody hornet wagon at the grocery store parking... cool car though. :laugh:
Something about old ugly wagons.
Why do so may people just sit in the car in the parking lot?????


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

Everyone too busy making memes. Loved this thread when it was busy.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Brake Weight said:


> Everyone too busy making memes. Loved this thread when it was busy.


I remember making these years ago.


----------



## abacabdan (Dec 22, 2004)

Oh internet, how you have grown...


----------



## Brake Weight (Jul 27, 2006)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> I remember making these years ago.


One of the all time best threads evar.


----------

